# Enzo Amore released after rape allegations



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955874078614843392










WWE have suspended him until further notice according to The S*n/Ryan Satin and various other reputable journalists.

Statement from Phoenix PD



> Phoenix PD on Enzo Amore allegations: "On Monday, October 23, 2017, at around 2:30pm, Phoenix Police responded to a local hospital for a call of a sexual assault that had reportedly occurred on October 19, 2017 at 401 West Clarendon Avenue. This case is under investigation."



---



> **Following the accusations, Philomena spoke to Fightful.com about the situation and her side of things.
> 
> Layla (TooPoor) posted to a couple of her fans and said 'Who's down to suck dick?' I wasn't down to suck dick, but I thought she's probably down to hang out. I had been a fan of hers for a long time because I thought she was a really cool person. She messaged me and we DM'd back and forth -- the police have the DM's, I gave them my phone and they copied everything off of it. She invited me to the hotel all three of them were staying at. I had been a little drunk, but not too drunk to drive. I drove all the way over there -- I was in Tempe and they were staying in Phoenix. She came to my car and walked me into the hotel and said 'are you really down to suck his dick?' I said 'I don't know if I'm really down to suck his dick, but if he's cute and we get along, then maybe. If not I just want to hang out," said Philomena to Fightful.
> 
> ...


---

Oh boy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955496170414985216


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Oh this is going to be interesting...

Between the assault charges with Rich Swann, with steroid allegations with Roman Reigns , drunk driving with an Uso and now this. WWE looking very bad, lol

Still no arrests have been made yet... but still


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

And there goes Enzo's career..


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Oh shit, here we go... I really hope this isn't true, for all the reasons and then some.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

And why hasn't this woman went to the cops with it? Oh yeah, because she wouldn't get a shred of attention from the masses.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Oh good lord, let the shitstorm commence.

If this is true though, Enzo should drop the title and be fired immediately.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

You should never trust a man with that much hair.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Anyone that is shocked by this hasn’t been paying attention. Even if it turns out not to be true this wouldn’t be surprising behavior from him and that Instagram statement sounds so much like him that I’m definitely leaning in the direction of this being real. If I’m wrong, I will be the first to admit it and quickly apologize.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Instead of posting it on twitter or Instagram or whatever why don’t you report it to the police?

:draper2


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> If this is true though, Enzo should drop the title and be fired immediately.


Forget about dropping the title, he should be fired on the spot if this is ever confirmed. 

I wouldn't want to see a rapist compete even if I knew for a fact he was going to drop the title. Just have a tournament.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Just release Enzo ASAP.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

This seems pretty legit. There's no way WWE will keep him once this story starts spreading. She really should have gone to the cops about this though.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Instead of posting it on twitter or Instagram or whatever why don’t you report it to the police?
> 
> :draper2


Police can often be construed as being invasive, unsympathetic and sceptical. As is to be expected in their job.

But if you've suffered a crime like that, I'd imagine you seek validation and instant belief more than going to the cops, crossing the t's and dotting the i's and going through that whole process. This is especially evident now we live in a world where people are outright telling others to _unconditionally_ believe and support women who make these claims.

If you _were_ raped, this new atmosphere would likely seem far more welcoming and helpful than the proper legal channels.


----------



## Insideyourhead (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Seems shady. No real evidence


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Relax everyone. He didn't rape anybody. It's a fake story.

People make up stories all the time with these stars. WWE probably won't even acknowledge it.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Insideyourhead said:


> Seems shady. No real evidence


Well when her last comment was about getting cocaine in her eye and asking if she was going to die, it does raise those concerns


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

"I was in a mental hospital for 45 days after it"

:lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Well considering the culture we now live in, whether or not Enzo actually did it is irrelevant. The accusation exists so Enzo may as well just be fired. It'll follow him the rest of his life, in the court of public opinion, once the action is alleged, you're guilty, end of story, lock him up.

Isn't the death of due process a grand sight to behold? (/sarcasm)


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

https://twitter.com/missgucciwitch/status/953944161316626432


----------



## sewagerat (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Did anyone look at her twitter? go look


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

*Shes an escort
*

https://twitter.com/missgucciwitch/status/953944161316626432


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

A friendly reminder of the word ALLEGATION.










We'll see if anything comes of this.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*










prostitute alert


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Getting fed up of these random women making accusations on social media with no repercussions whatsoever if it isn't true.

I hope WWE ignores this until this woman goes to the police. Rape is a serious crime and this lady should be going to the police, before going public with anything.

Hard to believe a famous guy like Enzo would be raping random woman thinking he can get away with it.......


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



ForYourOwnGood said:


> Police can often be construed as being invasive, unsympathetic and sceptical. As is to be expected in their job.
> 
> But if you've suffered a crime like that, I'd imagine you seek validation and instant belief more than going to the cops, crossing the t's and dotting the i's and going through that whole process. This is especially evident now we live in a world where people are outright telling others to _unconditionally_ believe and support women who make these claims.
> 
> If you _were_ raped, this new atmosphere would likely seem far more welcoming and helpful than the proper legal channels.


So basically due process is dead?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



FakeAJLee said:


> https://twitter.com/missgucciwitch/status/953944161316626432


Just because she's an escort means she's lying? If anything her being an escort makes it more incriminating.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



sewagerat said:


> Did anyone look at her twitter? go look


Makes the story seem even more legit. She's a total ho and I can see Enzo trying to take advantage of that fact.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



sodiqlawal said:


> Getting fed up of these random women making accusations on social media with no repercussions whatsoever if it isn't true.
> 
> I hope WWE ignores this until this woman goes to the police. Rape is a serious crime and this lady should be going to the police, before going public with anything.
> 
> Hard to believe a famous guy like Enzo would be raping random woman thinking he can get away with it.......


someone report her post to the nypd so they get investigate this and throw her in jail


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

:enzo


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Probably should report it to the police before social media.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



CretinHop138 said:


> Just because she's an escort means she's lying? If anything her being an escort makes it more incriminating.


he prob payed cash to bang her she agreed then got cold feet later on and wanted to extract his resources 

not saying he didnt rape her but its very suspect a prostitute is calling rape


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

send this to nypd so she can go to jail for lyinng


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Hmmm I'm not saying posting pictures of yourself half naked on the internet is a decent behavior that should be admired...

But these women get raped/abused too. Just like that pornstar Stoya said she was raped by James Deen between takes. No consent means no.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

*An allegation is an allegation I suppose. What's said, though, is it wouldn't surprise me if it were true.*


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Cooper09 said:


> And why hasn't this woman went to the cops with it? Oh yeah, because she wouldn't get a shred of attention from the masses.


She was mentally scarred. When women (men too) get raped you know the first thing they often do is shower, right? That's the wrong thing to do but because it is so traumatizing they aren't able to process things correctly. They're also ashamed and embarrassed to tell people, maybe she was afraid to tell someone face to face? She also has what looks like some form of evidence. 

All in all it could just be this is the age we live in where posting something online is better because it informs the WWE too.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> So basically due process is dead?


If you believe in uncritically believing accusations of rape because of gender politics - then, yes, it is. And it's fucking dangerous. This shit is going to get someone killed eventually.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

The odds on Cedric Alexander leaving Royal Rumble as champion has risen massively, if this stories legit.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> So basically due process is dead?


Didn't I just say that? :hmmm


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

FakeAJLee said:


> *Shes an escort
> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/missgucciwitch/status/953944161316626432


So? Just because she is an escort she cant be rapped? LOL.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Maybe y'all should read the twitter properly, she flat out states she's in the process of pressing charges, so all this "why not go to the police" shit may be a little off-base, no?


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Ah, another lying woman looking to gain notoriety off of a man.

I'm willing to bet Enzo didn't rape this woman. I confident that she had consensual sex with Enzo, maybe even had a train run on her, and now feels guilty about her actions. And instead of owning up to her whoredom she'd rather bring down Enzo and whoever else to make her feel better. Western society brings out the absolute worst characteristics of women, and this obsessive need of attention and needing to feel like a victim is one of them.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

*sent this to my friend at tmz*

too late


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

A woman said it so it must be true. :draper2


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

If this is true, then this could be pretty worrying for WWE as investigations into rape and the wrestling industry could be the next big thing to look into... although with the whole rape culture within the movie and music industry that blew up last year with all those allegation into famous celebrities, I am surprised it hasn't been brought to the attention of the wrestling world yet.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

You wanna accuse someone of rape without going to the cops ok........... thats fine

I sent this story to my friend who works on TMZ live, now this is going to get coverage, so I HOPE you are not lying



Refresh TMZ.com in the next few hours


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I'm in no way a fan of this whole #MeToo crap and I'm a firm believer that women should report this as soon as possible to the authorities and not on freaking social media. But...Enzo is such a narcisstic douchebag and this story seems to match up perfectly with his character/personality. It could be a lie. But it's Enzo we're talking about here. "I have a million followers on Instagram. You should be begging for this dick". Can any of you really say that you couldn't see him saying that? Of course, I imagine he and the chick were both pretty messed up on drugs at the time so he probably wasn't thinking clearly when it all happened.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

This thread with all the people saying she’s lying or calling her a Hoe is exactly why most people think wrestling fans are inbred hicks


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



DJ Punk said:


> I'm in no way a fan of this whole #MeToo crap and I'm a firm believer that women should report this as soon as possible to the authorities and not on freaking social media. But...Enzo is such a narcisstic douchebag and this story seems to match up perfectly with his character. It could be a lie. But it's Enzo we're talking about here. "I have a million followers on Instagram. You should be begging for this dick". Can any of you really say that you couldn't see him saying that? Of course, I imagine he and the chick were both pretty messed up on drugs at the time so he probably wasn't thinking clearly when it all happened.



I sent this story to TMZ its going to be everywhere soon so if she lied shes pretty much fked


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



SpikeDudley said:


> This thread with all the people saying she’s lying or calling her a Hoe is exactly why most people think wrestling fans are inbred hicks



Do you know how many false rape #meetoo cases have been investigated recently


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



KO Bossy said:


> Well considering the culture we now live in, whether or not Enzo actually did it is irrelevant. The accusation exists so Enzo may as well just be fired. It'll follow him the rest of his life, in the court of public opinion, once the action is alleged, you're guilty, end of story, lock him up.
> 
> Isn't the death of due process a grand sight to behold? (/sarcasm)


Things are dangerously close to being like that to be honest. A big part of society already has that kind of thinking pattern, a lot of people half hear something on the news that contains the words ''rape'' and ''insert celebrity here'' and the person in question instantly becomes a rapist for them. 

Imagine having thousands/millions of people wrongly believing you are a rapist.

PS: Claiming the woman is lying is just as bad as claiming Enzo is a rapist. You can discuss hypotheticals but to claim something as certain makes you look stupid. (not you Bossy :lol I mean the people who are saying it)


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Says she's going to or has gone to the police.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955520785065459712


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



ForYourOwnGood said:


> If you believe in uncritically believing accusations of rape because of gender politics - then, yes, it is. And it's fucking dangerous. This shit is going to get someone killed eventually.


False rape accusations are a weapon. Forget the potential jail time (and we all know how respected rapists are in prison...), the allegation alone is enough to ruin reputations, cost people jobs, screw up families, etc. That's JUST from an allegation. And as much as I don't like saying it, I think in the past few years, some women have figured out the power that they wield with it, especially from the progressive movements sweeping the western world. The shoe is now on the other foot. The burden of proof is usually on the state in America (crown in Canada), but when it comes to a rape accusation? Suddenly it becomes guilty until proven innocent. And why? Because a vocal minority make enough noise and cry enough and sadly our molly-coddling culture bothers to listen to them. Its 100% agenda pushing and its on the verge of irreparably ruining society.

Look, I'm not discounting women who are violently assaulted. It obviously does happen and my heart goes out to those who legitimately suffer because of it. But the second crazy feminists and SJWs try telling me that stare-rape is a thing, or that gang rape is equally as serious as a woman feeling uncomfortable when a man tries to kiss her, I'm tuning the fuck out. They are making the problem so much worse.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

FakeAJLee said:


> Do you know how many false rape #meetoo cases have been investigated recently


Not even one rape case from the #metoo movement has been proven false

Not even one


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

https://patch.com/new-york/threevillage/former-college-student-rejects-plea-deal-false-rape-case


----------



## TheRealDeal69 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Blowing the douche whistle on Enzo


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



SpikeDudley said:


> Not even one rape case from the #metoo movement has been proven false
> 
> Not even one



https://patch.com/new-york/threevillage/former-college-student-rejects-plea-deal-false-rape-case

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5070769/escort-halina-khan-jailed-false-rape-claim-cop/


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



> Bitch I have 1million followers on Instagram. You should be begging for this dick


I don't know, I can totally imagine Enzo saying this

:draper2


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

"Bitch I have one million instagram followers, you should be begging for this dick"

This is truly fascinating. On one hand this sounds like the shit that a mentally ill person would make up for attention. But it also sounds like the type of shit that Enzo would say.
Best thing to do is to wait and see I guess.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



SpikeDudley said:


> Not even one rape case from the #metoo movement has been proven false
> 
> Not even one


That's 100% false. Don't spread lies like that.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

FakeAJLee said:


> https://patch.com/new-york/threevillage/former-college-student-rejects-plea-deal-false-rape-case
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5070769/escort-halina-khan-jailed-false-rape-claim-cop/


That’s a rape case not a #metoo movement. Not one time has a celebrity been falsely accused of rape. Ask your made up friend from TMZ to double check that for you


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



SpikeDudley said:


> That’s a rape case not a #metoo movement. Not one time has a celebrity been falsely accused of rape. Ask your made up friend from TMZ to double check that for you


Don't shift the goal posts when your arguments are debunked.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



SpikeDudley said:


> That’s a rape case not a #metoo movement. Not one time has a celebrity been falsely accused of rape. Ask your made up friend from TMZ to double check that for you


So #MeToo only applies for celebrities? Lmao what? Hell, Mick Foley was accused not too long ago by a woman who was obviously lying which is why she stopped saying it and the story never picked up steam. There are many cases of women lying about this shit ever since the Weinstein story hit. Do a quick google search and you'll see.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> So #MeToo only applies for celebrities? Lmao what? Hell, Mick Foley was accused not too long ago by a woman who was obviously lying which is why she stopped saying it and the story never picked up steam. There are many cases of women lying about this shit ever since the Weinstein story hit. Do a quick google search and you'll see.


Googled it and not one bad came up about a false #meetoo movement accusation. Maybe your google works better. You’ll have to log off stormfront.com but you can log back in later.


----------



## Ken Finewell (Feb 15, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

An actual grown man boasting about how many Instagram followers he had is beyond tragic.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



SpikeDudley said:


> That’s a rape case not a #metoo movement. Not one time has a celebrity been falsely accused of rape. Ask your made up friend from TMZ to double check that for you



* Made up? I guess that DM is made up as well*


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

There are plenty of fake metoo cases, and you are clearly a feminist spike


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Questionable. The woman says she was in a mental hospital for 45 days over being raped in mid October, she was only absent from twitter around that time for three weeks, then after her first couple of tweets after her absence, she retweeted someone saying they are always glad when she's out of rehab.


----------



## G-ForceJedi (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

She seems like a real sweet girl. Mommies apple pie, Miss 4th of July...... She was a Hookah!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



SpikeDudley said:


> Googled it and not one bad came up about a false #meetoo movement accusation. Maybe your google works better. You’ll have to log off stormfront.com but you can log back in later.




This article should pretty much explain what everyone here is attempting to. It’s a celebrity too so it fits your narrative!!

https://www.chicagotribune.com/news...exual-misconduct-1128-20171127-story,amp.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Asmodeus said:


> Questionable. The woman says she was in a mental hospital for 45 days over being raped in mid October, she was only absent from twitter around that time for three weeks, then after her first couple of tweets after her absence, she retweeted someone saying they are always glad when she's out of rehab.


Police can call the hospital and see if her tweets match up, I screencapped all of her tweets incase she deletes them


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Not believing these accusations sound like rapist talk to me. Either you're on the side of right or you're not, there is no in between.



SpikeDudley said:


> Googled it and not one bad came up about a false #meetoo movement accusation. Maybe your google works better. You’ll have to log off stormfront.com but you can log back in later.


This guy gets it, if you're not believing this woman or thinking ANY accusation in the #metoo movement is false you're probably a racist too.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

and btw...... this is going to TMZ so if she is lying she will be going to jail


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



FakeAJLee said:


> Police can call the hospital and see if her tweets match up, I screencapped all of her tweets incase she deletes them


Yes, because you're going to be involved in the police investigation should one emerge? Please, who the fuck you tryna fool with all this nonsense? You're acting like she accused you of rape not Enzo.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Miss Sally said:


> Not believing these accusations sound like rapist talk to me. Either you're on the side of right or you're not, there is no in between.


*That makes no sense, so if someone is lying about rape you have to believe that person because its a woman?*

Because that person Accused him of rape she has to be telling the truth even tho there are countless false rape charges?


https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/aug/24/woman-jailed-10-years-false-rape-claims-jemma-beale


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



FakeAJLee said:


> There are plenty of fake metoo cases, and you are clearly a feminist spike


Whats a serious allegation like rape got to do with feminism?


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Yes, because you're going to be involved in the police investigation should one emerge? Please, who the fuck you tryna fool with all this nonsense? You're acting like she accused you of rape not Enzo.


Not involved but something has to be done about this crazyness


----------



## TheZombie (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

It's been reported by numerous sources, wrestlers, etc, that Enzo Amore is a fucking cunt 24/7. I personally despise the guy and from me he'll always get X-Pac heat. However, even if I hate the dude, I won't believe he did this until we get concrete proof.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



ellthom said:


> Whats a serious allegation like rape got to do with feminism?


3rd wave feminism is about pegging men down in order to elevate the women


A stark contrast of first wave fem (which is making all genders equal)


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Let's just get some of the stuff out of the way then.






Like, why would I believe you when you're doing stuff like this, who knows what else you are lying about.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



TheZombie said:


> It's been reported by numerous sources, wrestlers, etc, that Enzo Amore is a fucking cunt 24/7. I personally despise the guy and from me he'll always get X-Pac heat. However, even if I hate the dude, I won't believe he did this until we get concrete proof.


Yeah I don't like enzo either, but its getting annoying seeing all of this mess


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Proof is required, this just sounds like most of what is coming out now. Wait wait and wait then post on social media rather than telling the police.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Miss Sally said:


> Not believing these accusations sound like rapist talk to me. Either you're on the side of right or you're not, there is no in between.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy gets it, if you're not believing this woman or thinking ANY accusation in the #metoo movement is false you're probably a racist too.


There's always an in-between. Taking a side in this "movement" is blindly ignorant. There are liars. And there are genuine cases.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



DJ Punk said:


> There's always an in-between. Taking a side in this "movement" is blindly ignorant. There are liars. And there are genuine cases.


exactly, people need to google False rape allegations in the last 3 months,


https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/aug/24/woman-jailed-10-years-false-rape-claims-jemma-beale

"A woman who made a series of false rape claims and sexual assault allegations has been jailed for 10 years.

Jemma Beale claimed she had been seriously sexually assaulted by six men and raped by nine, all strangers, in four different incidents over three years.

The 25-year-old was found guilty in July at Southwark crown court of four counts of perjury and four counts of perverting the course of justice."




Imagine if someone said you have to believe this woman!


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



DJ Punk said:


> There's always an in-between. Taking a side in this "movement" is blindly ignorant. There are liars. And there are genuine cases.


This...
It is wrong to automatically condemn someone accused without giving due process or at least until you know enough details... on the other hand, anyone that automatically brushes off an accuser as a liar is scum

As far as Enzo goes, I don't know if these allegations are true or not. None of us do. But I will say that it does seem to fall in line with who he seems to be as a person...


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



FakeAJLee said:


> Not involved but something has to be done about this crazyness


By you? It's bullshit. You aint gonna be asked, nobody's going to listen to you and you have no friends at TMZ so cut all the bull tryna play to the crowd, you just look foolish.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Rehab didn’t seem to work out well seeing as she’s talking about blowing lines and RT a meme about coming down at 6 am and watching the sun rise..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

this TOOPOOR person sounds like a piece of shit though.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



RavishingRickRules said:


> By you? It's bullshit. You aint gonna be asked, nobody's going to listen to you and you have no friends at TMZ so cut all the bull tryna play to the crowd, you just look foolish.




*Ok*


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



domotime2 said:


> this TOOPOOR person sounds like a piece of shit though.


What do you expect from someone that's buddies with Enzo?


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

If it _is_ true, do you think a few months from now Enzo will be pulling a Blampied and shaving his head and writing kiss-ass newspaper articles talking about how he's just a victim of society?


----------



## TheZombie (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Miss Sally said:


> Not believing these accusations sound like rapist talk to me. Either you're on the side of right or you're not, there is no in between.


"Rapist talk"? What the fuck are you talking about? So just because we don't believe rape ALLEGATIONS right away we're rapists too?

Fuck off.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



DJ Punk said:


> There's always an in-between. Taking a side in this "movement" is blindly ignorant. There are liars. And there are genuine cases.


This isn't a subject you can be neutral on. There's a line in the sand and you best be on the right side of it, critical thinking and skepticism are simply misogyny and a way to dismiss women. 

People love to talk about the *FACTS* yeah? What about the feelings of these women who should be believed once they even accuse someone? Nobody thinks about them.

Even if by chance that a man is falsely accused they're guilty of something, probably racism and that's good enough to call them out on.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

This should all be boiled down to 

a) If she is lying, she is scum and deserves whats coming to her
b) If she is telling the truth, Enzo is scum and deserves whats coming to him

Rape is a serious allegation and should be treated as such. Just because this woman is an escort doesn't mean we should shove it aside. That would be discrimination.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Even if this is not true, fuck Enzo.


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

https://lolcow.farm/snow/res/461529.html#477802


Read the thread from that post on and you'll understand why this bitch is lying


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



TheZombie said:


> "Rapist talk"? What the fuck are you talking about? So just because we don't believe rape ALLEGATIONS right away we're rapists too?
> 
> Fuck off.



its the new lingo for 3rd wave feminism if you ignore a woman "it enables rape culture"

If you think someone is lying its "rape culture"


----------



## SengerCJ (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Neville, is that you?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> So basically due process is dead?


It basically died for the famous the minute social media was born, it just didn't know it yet.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



FakeAJLee said:


> *Ok*


Just because he follows you doesn't mean you're friends lol. Is Nattie my friend cause she follows me?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Instagram accusation?, probably shes an attention whore.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Miss Sally said:


> This isn't a subject you can be neutral on. There's a line in the sand and you best be on the right side of it, critical thinking and skepticism are simply misogyny and a way to dismiss women.
> 
> People love to talk about the *FACTS* yeah? What about the feelings of these women who should be believed once they even accuse someone? Nobody thinks about them.
> 
> *Even if by chance that a man is falsely accused they're guilty of something, probably racism and that's good enough to call them out on.*


...who hurt you?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I hope the girl is ok and I hope she wasn't raped, but I also hope it's true because I absolutely hate Enzo I always fast forward his shit. I hope he gets fired as soon as possible.


----------



## Rational (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



ellthom said:


> Whats a serious allegation like rape got to do with feminism?


You're asking the wrong question.

The correct question is: 

_"What does blindly believing all women at the expense of due process have to do with feminism?"_

The answer? Everything. It's a position held exclusively by third-wave feminists. It's also a position seemingly held by you, which is how you were immediately recognized as said third-world feminist.

Makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I hope no one asks her "How you doin"


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Rational said:


> You're asking the wrong question.
> 
> The correct question is:
> 
> ...


He wasnt talking to me,


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

And she didn't say no... And you can't teach that!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

The MeToo Movement was one of the only national brightspots last, one of the only things that made me proud to still be in this country. Sexual assault and misconduct IS pervasive in culture. Hell, I heard about it from female friends for years before it came out into the open and we started having this public conversation (such as it is) about it. So no one's name surprises me anymore. I've seen plenty of guys whose work I admired turn out to be complete disgraces, monsters or sleazeballs.

That being said, there has been a clear devolution in the credibility of these claims. #MeToo started out with the allegations all being the result of verified sources, diligent investigative journalism and the credibility of some of our most long-running and trustworthy journalistic institutions: _New York Times, Washington Post, the New Yorker..._

Recently we've seen the conversation shift to glorified tabloids and pop sites like Babe.com - where there was no due diligence or weeks of investigative journalism. It was he said, she said. And in the end, we learned that there was a lot of daylight between what was being accused and what actually happened. 

At the end of this is Twitter. There's no credibility, no investigating. No verified sources. No editors or publishers to run over it. No legal division to scour it. 

So I literally cannot have an opinion on this either way. It's like agnosticism. I can't say he did do it and I can't say she made it all up. All the things that made so many other allegations credible - none of those things are on Twitter. So until then 

:shrug

PS: Those of you who are saying things like "oh well Enzo is an asshole so he probably did it" are officially the dumbest motherfuckers on this website. Because a guy acts obnoxiously and dresses loud, he's a rapist? Fuck off. I knew a guy who was the most chill, non-confrontational, generous lil nerd ever. And one night we're hanging out and it's all cool, next morning we learn he'd sexually assaulted his sister-in-law and a police investigation was underway. Just cuz Enzo plays a heel when he's at work doesn't mean he's a serial rapist ffs

EDIT:

*All y'all who were up in this thread saying "bitch" this, "whore" that, calling her a money-hungry liar out the gate or casting aspersions on her because she's a sex worker PLEASE don't like this post. Y'all are literally the worst members of this website and the worst part of being a wrestling fan is that I have to share a forum with brain dead alt-right yokels like you. Just because I'm reserving judgement for now (just because I have an ounce of nuance in my gray matter) does not mean I'm part of your tribe. If I get a whiff of credibility on these allegations, Enzo will be on my shitlist right next to your fuckface heroes like Bill O'Reilly, HulKKK Hogan and Donald Trump*


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Well he is a boner fide star


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I'm going to say innocent until proven guilty. 

While this may be true, there are people in 2018 who will lie about these things for the sake of attention, and there's nothing worse than being labelled/convicted a sex offender despite being completely innocent (with the exception of being wrongly labelled a paedophile).


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

The fact that she didn't go to the cops or use a lawyer to disperse her statements has made me suspicious.

Something really doesn't add up here. Well maybe if she releases more evidence....


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



deadcool said:


> The fact that she didn't go to the cops or use a lawyer to disperse her statements has made me suspicious.
> 
> Something really doesn't add up here. Well maybe if she releases more evidence....


She says she did go to the cops.


----------



## Rational (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I clicked the link to her Twitter profile, and the first thing I saw was that she'd changed her Twitter bio link to a Paypal donation page. Red flags immediately shot up.

I'm now watching a video of her's on YouTube. She seems loopy, and–surprise, surprise–she mentions someone raping her in the most jovial way possible.

My first overwhelming impression is that this girl's a money-and-attention-grabbing fruit loop. We'll see.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

deadcool said:


> The fact that she didn't go to the cops or use a lawyer to disperse her statements has made me suspicious.
> 
> Something really doesn't add up here. Well maybe if she releases more evidence....



She did go to the cops


----------



## TheZombie (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Miss Sally said:


> This isn't a subject you can be neutral on. There's a line in the sand and you best be on the right side of it, critical thinking and skepticism are simply misogyny and a way to dismiss women.
> 
> People love to talk about the *FACTS* yeah? What about the feelings of these women who should be believed once they even accuse someone? Nobody thinks about them.
> 
> Even if by chance that a man is falsely accused they're guilty of something, probably racism and that's good enough to call them out on.


Wow... The amount of bullshit in your posts are astounding. 

I bet your dad doesn't let you watch anime when you misbehave and now you hate all men because of it.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Rational said:


> I clicked the link to her Twitter profile, and the first thing I saw was that she'd changed her Twitter bio link to a Paypal donation page. Red flags immediately shot up.
> 
> I'm now watching a video of her's on YouTube. She seems loopy, and–surprise, surprise–she mentions someone raping her in the most jovial way possible.
> 
> My first overwhelming impression is that this girl's a money-and-attention-grabbing fruit loop. We'll see.


Ah man I hate these kind of people, Escorts on instagram with no job but yet have booking inquires in the headline, along with pics in dubai and a stacks of money.

Pay pal me please!


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



TheZombie said:


> "Rapist talk"? What the fuck are you talking about? So just because we don't believe rape ALLEGATIONS right away we're rapists too?
> 
> Fuck off.





FakeAJLee said:


> *That makes no sense, so if someone is lying about rape you have to believe that person because its a woman?*
> 
> Because that person Accused him of rape she has to be telling the truth even tho there are countless false rape charges?
> 
> ...


This website needs a photo ID enforced age limit


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

creating a fake WhatsYourPrice.com to see if she has a profile


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

FAKE


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

She uploaded a youtube video saying she faked being pregnant to stop her boyfriend at the time from leaving.

I'm going to put this claim on the same pile of crap that one is on.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



BRITLAND said:


> and there's nothing worse than being labelled/convicted a sex offender despite being completely innocent (with the exception of being wrongly labelled a paedophile).


Rape allegations ruin a man's life comple-


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



King Jesus said:


> At the end of this is Twitter. There's no credibility, no investigating. No verified sources. No editors or publishers to run over it. No legal division to scour it.


Not to mention hiding behind the anonymity of the internet...these people doing the accusing could be trolls or steal pictures from other websites. For all we know, this accuser is, in reality, some 48 year old dude in Romania who has never visited the US in his life. We have no idea who they are. And because of the internet shield, the accusers feel there are no repercussions for their actions. If someone doesn't file a police report under fraudulent pretenses, there's no crime. Best Enzo could do, assuming he's innocent, is sue for libel and that's civil court, not criminal. Yet the damage to his reputation and life would FAR outweigh any sort of monetary compensation. Its far too lopsided. A couple of unverified words and someone's livelihood is destroyed.

This is why I avoid social media like the plague. Its toxic as hell.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



King Jesus said:


> Rape allegations ruin a man's life comple-


He's an anomaly. Doesn't seem to matter if its allegations of assault, racism, or colluding with a foreign power to rig the presidential election, nobody ever seems to bother to do anything to stop him. Its like there's a set of rules for society, then a different set for him.

Teflon Don indeed.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Miss Sally said:


> This isn't a subject you can be neutral on. There's a line in the sand and you best be on the right side of it, critical thinking and skepticism are simply misogyny and a way to dismiss women.
> 
> People love to talk about the *FACTS* yeah? What about the feelings of these women who should be believed once they even accuse someone? Nobody thinks about them.
> 
> Even if by chance that a man is falsely accused they're guilty of something, probably racism and that's good enough to call them out on.


Automatically taking the women’s side in these sort of things is just as bad as automatically assuming she’s lying. Unless you were in the situation you have to force yourself to be neutral on the matter, no matter how strongly you feel about it. Is it shit? 100% but taking any side on this sort of thing is dangerous. What if Enzo is found to be innocent? Are we to assume that he’s still did something? If he is guilty though then I hope he gets what’s coming to him but man, you can just never assume. 

This is a shit situation all around. Assuming Enzo did something because someone said he did is wrong in the same way just assuming she’s lying because she mentioned it on Twitter is. Gotta wait for more evidence to come to light before a judgement can really be made on it. Enzo is a dick of a person but rape is a whole different ball game.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I'd like to see this investigated and let the chips fall where there may.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I hate Enzo, he seems like the worst kind of person on Earth and i wish he was fired, but i'm not believing it until there's any actual proof. So many people are making these fake accusations these days just to make money or gain relevance so im not believing it.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

"bitch I have 1m followers on instagram... you should be begging for this dick"

This is something I imagine Enzo would say.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



KO Bossy said:


> Not to mention hiding behind the anonymity of the internet...these people doing the accusing could be trolls or steal pictures from other websites. For all we know, this accuser is, in reality, some 48 year old dude in Romania who has never visited the US in his life. We have no idea who they are. And because of the internet shield, the accusers feel there are no repercussions for their actions. If someone doesn't file a police report under fraudulent pretenses, there's no crime. Best Enzo could do, assuming he's innocent, is sue for libel and that's civil court, not criminal. Yet the damage to his reputation and life would FAR outweigh any sort of monetary compensation. Its far too lopsided. A couple of unverified words and someone's livelihood is destroyed.
> 
> This is why I avoid social media like the plague. Its toxic as hell.


You're talking like false allegations are endemic when all the data we have suggests that false allegations PALE in comparison to actual sexual assault (not even counting how much assault and harassment goes unreported which is fucking massive). It's also not true that "a couple unverified words" will destroy someone's livelihood. Trump had CREDIBLE and verifiable claims against him long before he campaigned for office and then shortly before he ascended to the presidency. Meanwhile, Aziz Ansari has been defended endlessly for what turned out to be sort of bogus claims made against him. Neither man is hard up for work and livelihood

On this ONE specific issue involving Enzo I'm saying that I'm going to reserve judgement until I see more credibility, more sources, maybe a major institution reporting on this. 

You're trying to invalidate the entire Me Too Movement right now and we don't even know the veracity of this woman's claim yet. 

I stay off of social media (except WF of course) too, but not because I'm afraid I'm gonna be accused of rape :swaggyp I stay off because the shit is boring


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I don't trust any woman who claims she was raped on social media, but doesn't file a police report. I'm betting she's lying, and is just trying to get a quick settlement ouf of him and WWE, and she's betting on them wanting to pay her off to avoid bad publicity.


----------



## Rational (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> She uploaded a youtube video saying she faked being pregnant to stop her boyfriend at the time from leaving.
> 
> I'm going to put this claim on the same pile of crap that one is on.


Yep.

Anyone who sees that video, and still stands with Enzo being guilty, is nothing more than a low-IQ moron.

Remember: the best predictor of future behavior is past behavior. If she was a crazy, lying bitch in the past, and she was, she'll be a crazy, lying bitch in the future.

And she is.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



SpikeDudley said:


> She did go to the cops





RavishingRickRules said:


> She says she did go to the cops.


Perhaps I missed something (I'm sick with the flu so please bear with me). Where exactly did she say that she reported this to the cops?

The closest thing to it that I saw was "..in the process of pressing charges...".


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I'm inclined to believe her. Enzo looks like a date rapist douchebag.

It wouldn't surprise me if Enzo owns one of these:


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

OK, so....

1; She accused him on social media, but didn't actually file charges against him

2; She has a history of false allegations (faking pregnancies, etc)

This is looking more and more like a BS money grab with every passing minute.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



CretinHop138 said:


> Just because she's an escort means she's lying? If anything her being an escort makes it more incriminating.


It depends, you can see it that way or someone can see it as her lying about being emotionally scarred to the point of being unable to have sex with someone but completely comfortable posting nudes of herself trying to sell her body 

Ultimately, I have no clue if its true or not. But it obviously should be investigated . It is weird though


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Now not saying women never lie about being raped, some do, but the amount of people ITT instantly dismissing this woman's claims is alarming.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

CretinHop138 said:


> Says she's going to or has gone to the police.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955520785065459712


Bump for all the posters asking why she didn’t go to the police


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



King Jesus said:


> You're talking like false allegations are endemic when all the data we have suggests that false allegations PALE in comparison to actual sexual assault (not even counting how much assault and harassment goes unreported which is fucking massive). It's also not true that "a couple unverified words" will destroy someone's livelihood. Trump had CREDIBLE and verifiable claims against him long before he campaigned for office and then shortly before he ascended to the presidency. Meanwhile, Aziz Ansari has been defended endlessly for what turned out to be sort of bogus claims made against him. Neither man is hard up for work and livelihood
> 
> On this ONE specific issue involving Enzo I'm saying that I'm going to reserve judgement until I see more credibility, more sources, maybe a major institution reporting on this.
> 
> ...


I'm not invalidating anything. I'm calling for due process and the presumption of innocence until proven guilty. Basic rights that everyone is afforded in North America and western Europe. Someone wants to claim X raped them? Fine. Let's have a thorough, competent investigation to explore the validity of their claims. If its found that the accused is guilty, at least they had the chance to defend themselves and were given a fair trial.

Instead, it seems like someone makes a claim now, judgment is already passed by the public and THEN an investigation is conducted not to find out whether the crime actually happened, but more to validate the already existing outrage. Its not so much "we will investigate how, what and if something happened, bring charges as we see fit and deliver actual justice" as much as it is "we've already made up our minds that they're guilty so now let's do what we can to smear them and if they end up being innocent, we'll still treat them as if they're guilty."

I work in the legal field and as both a professional and person, this line of thinking deeply offends me. These rules are in place for a reason and afforded to everyone, not just the cases where we feel like it. You contravene concepts like presumption of innocence and due process, not only does the system fall apart but you set an incredibly dangerous precedent for future cases. What's to stop this from suddenly turning into the state just tossing people into prison at their will based merely on suspicions? Or even because they flat out don't like someone? If someone is put into prison because of an unduly prejudicial trial, and they're later released on appeal, what's to stop other hardcore sex offenders from trying to appeal their cases and potentially getting released because they claim THEIR trials were also unfair?

I want to see justice delivered. If Enzo is guilty, it is what it is. I will decry his actions until my dying breath. But if we are to get justice, it has to be done properly. This bullshit of hiding behind a computer screen and slinging accusations and rallying other people to your cause on the internet before a criminal investigation is conducted isn't justice, its whipping people into a frenzy for a witch hunt no different than Salem in the late 17th century. We're supposed to have become civilized beyond that over 300 years later, and yet we're falling into the same pitfalls as before.

Also, I don't frequent social media not because of fake rape allegations, but general toxicity. Stupid fights, people being vile to each other, its a showcase for everything wrong with society.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Well the article made it to Barstool. Sports which has been sourced by people in the past. Story is def out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

KO Bossy. Enzo Amore will get due process before he faces any criminal charges. Not sure why you think he wouldn’t


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



SpikeDudley said:


> KO Bossy. Enzo Amore will get due process before he faces any criminal charges. Not sure why you think he wouldn’t




Because with everything going on accusation is just as bad as being convicted. This will follow him forever even if found innocent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I ain't saying she's a gold digger, but she ain't messing with no broke n...

- Vic


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Because with everything going on accusation is just as bad as being convicted. This will follow him forever even if found innocent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And is he’s not innocent this girl will live the rest of her life knowing that she was raped and that idiots on a wrestling forum keep calling her a whore and a liar.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I half expected this to be closed by now.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Yeah, given what passes as rape these days in this fucked up, bullying society, I couldn't give less fucks about someone who has a history of making shit up, and who hasn't even pressed charges yet, going on Twitter or Facebook or whatever Speaker's Corner the internet has to offer, and accusing someone of rape.

It has gotten to a point in this world, where anyone can just claim he was wronged, and he will find millions of people who just believe him or her because fuck, why not? 

Maybe she can explain why she hung around Enzo, if the thought of sexual interaction was this repulsive to her. Attracted to fame? Lady, you wouldn't be the first woman. 
I swear, women nowadys think they are above everything: accepting bad dates, good behavior, men, morals, law, religion ... 

I'm sorry, but if you choose to be an escort, and are surprised some men could take advantage of this, you're dumb as fuck.

"Enzo looks like a rapist". Alright.
And Vince McMahon doesn't look like a rapist, so we just let THOSE allegations go, right?

The sad truth is that more than enough people here are prejudiced towards Enzo because they don't like Enzo the Wrestler. Which is frankly disgusting.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



headstar said:


> I'm inclined to believe her. Enzo looks like a date rapist douchebag.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Enzo owns one of these:


https://www.aidwyc.org/cases/historical/guy-paul-morin/




> The police first became interested in Guy on February 14, 1985, when Christine’s mother mentioned that their neighbor was a “weird-type guy” who played the clarinet.


Looking a certain way doesn't mean you ARE a certain way. Guy Paul Morin was described as a weird looking guy who played the clarinet. Police wouldn't rest until they convicted him of Christine Jessop's rape/murder. Turns out DNA proved he was innocent.

Its like history teaches you people nothing. Right now, this is only an allegation. Let's treat it that way and reshape our opinions when actual evidence is released and a police investigation conducted. You know, instead of jumping on the bandwagon and condemning him with nothing to back it up beyond someone's words.




Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Yeah, given what passes as rape these days in this fucked up, bullying society, I couldn't give less fucks about someone who has a history of making shit up, and who hasn't even pressed charges yet, going on Twitter or Facebook or whatever Speaker's Corner the internet has to offer, and accusing someone of rape.
> 
> It has gotten to a point in this world, where anyone can just claim he was wronged, and he will find millions of people who just believe him or her because fuck, why not?
> 
> ...


Music to my fucking ears, someone else gets it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



SpikeDudley said:


> And is he’s not innocent this girl will live the rest of her life knowing that she was raped and that idiots on a wrestling forum keep calling her a whore and a liar.




Well they are idiots then. I’m not going to instantly believe this girl especially with other details. Check out her posting about doing lines 4 days ago. That rehab stint must have worked. The video saying she’s made up that she’s been pregnant and accused someone else raped her in the past when they didn’t just makes it sketchy. We’ll find out I suppose what really happened.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I see it like this.

If this girl is lying then she deserves whatever she gets. 

If Enzo really did do this then he deserves whatever he gets. 

I'm not going to pick a side here because there's not really enough to this case yet. When this is legit looked at and investigated then we'll see.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

bradatar said:


> Well they are idiots then. I’m not going to instantly believe this girl especially with other details. Check out her posting about doing lines 4 days ago. That rehab stint must have worked. The video saying she’s made up that she’s been pregnant and accused someone else raped her in the past when they didn’t just makes it sketchy. We’ll find out I suppose what really happened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Women who do cocaine are allowed to be raped in your opinion? Because she lied about something in the past she’s allowed to be raped?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Rated Phenomenal said:


> Now not saying women never lie about being raped, some do, but the amount of people ITT instantly dismissing this woman's claims is alarming.


No, what's alarming is the number of people instantly believing it. What's also alarming is branding someone as a rapist publically before any judge has done ANYTHING.

Blame it on the increasing number of entitled millenial women, who just make up shit because they subjectively feel wronged! 
I realize I sound like an ass, but I'd rather have one woman being wrongfully dismissed, than have one man's career destroyed because of bullshit.
If raped, a woman has to deal with the trauma, whether the guy is convicted or not, but once you have that rapist target on your back, even if innocent, your career is done.


----------



## ipickthiswhiterose (Jul 22, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I know this is a forum where the whole point is chatting bull but...

Nothing of any value can be achieved by discussing this, really. 

The only thing that can happen is on the one hand we have people decrying Enzo and convicting him in the court of public opinion based on an accusation that has no robust basis in law, just because he has a somewhat shady demeanour. Which is judgemental and wrong. Or on the basis that nobody ever lies. Which is straight up daft.

And other people responding by guaranteeing that the accuser is lying, based on either the fact that she is an escort. Which is downright idiotic. Or based on their being triggered by 'omgsjwfeminism', which now suddenly means in their heads that suddenly the very small minority of accusers who are proven to fake allegations of these kinds has now boomed. Which is gullible and glib.

I have no doubt that not a single member of this forum has the first actual idea whether Enzo is guilty of this or not. 

This is an issue for other people who have more information and an objective approach. Not the subjective whims of the wrestling masses.


----------



## Serious Jui Mayne (Aug 22, 2017)

Ether


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> No, what's alarming is the number of people instantly believing it. What's also alarming is branding someone as a rapist publically before any judge has done ANYTHING.
> 
> Blame it on the increasing number of entitled millenial women, who just make up shit because they subjectively feel wronged!
> I realize I sound like an ass, but I'd rather have one woman being wrongfully dismissed, than have one man's career destroyed because of bullshit.
> A woman has to deal with the trauma, whether the guy is convicted or not, but once you have that rapist target on your back, your career is done.


Instantly branding Enzo a rapist is just as bad as instantly dismissing this woman's claims, I'll say that. Nobody knows the facts yet, let the law do its job and hopefully uncover them.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



ipickthiswhiterose said:


> I know this is a forum where the whole point is chatting bull but...
> 
> Nothing of any value can be achieved by discussing this, really.
> 
> ...


All there is is personal perception. The same with basically the whole rest of the internet. Perception is everything in the court of public opinion, and now it moves at the speed of fiber optics and has absolutely 0 objectivity or patience for truth. Spectacle is king and truth and humanity burns behind it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Since this lady has a track record of doing coke, she could just make up a cover story for her spending another 45 days in rehab. It's not like coke makes you paranoid or something.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

WWE has to look into this. Even if turned out to be false. Because if they ignore it, and it is indeed true...the backlash is not what they want to deal with. So if true, fire Enzo immediately.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Man Enzo has to be the biggest heel in the business when people hope you're a rapist. Lol Also I'm not going to flat out say she's lying. But so much of that story doesn't check out... Combined with her adding a donation PayPal account soon after and admitting to lying about being pregnant. If she really was raped and not just seeking attention and money online then I hope Justice with prevail.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

He's been suspended.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955560718681673730


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



december_blue said:


> He's been suspended.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955560718681673730



Told you LOL

TMZ is reporting on it in a few min ... just like I said


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

You guys jump on Enzo based on some crazy druggie bitches twitter bullshit ? Do you guys believe everything on social media. I spent 20 mins scrolling through her twitter and she seems like a scumbag druggie hoe.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

According to their zero-tolerance policy, they had to suspend him. If he's in the clear after the investigation, they'll bring him back. If he's found guilty, they'll cut him.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



SpikeDudley said:


> Women who do cocaine are allowed to be raped in your opinion? Because she lied about something in the past she’s allowed to be raped?




You’re twisting my words around. Blatantly. Troll someone else I’m not arguing with stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Jeripunk99 said:


> You guys jump on Enzo based on some crazy druggie bitches twitter bullshit ? Do you guys believe everything on social media. I spent 20 mins scrolling through her twitter and she seems like a scumbag druggie hoe.




I don’t believe anyone until facts come out, but yeah I went through her twitter feed and got the same vibe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I mean, did you have a look at websites for escorts? Did you ever try to contact one? Do you know how escorts who think highly of themselves operate? I had a depressing time in my life when I actually did. Friends too.
It goes something like this: 

so, you want to have sex with me? Ok, give me your photo, then I'll decide if I find you sympathetic. Then we'll have a phone call to see if I like you and there's chemistry. If there is, we'll meet, and if I like you then, I'll give you the privilege of paying me for sex! By the way, I only kiss based on sympathy, and I'd like you to be clean, well dressed, well-behaved, and intelligent.

And I'm like, BITCH, is this eharmony? If I'm all THAT for you, then you should fuck me for free!
Do you KNOW what a hooker is? Do you know that usually, men come to you because they don't get sex BECAUSE they aren't all that?
Needless to say, it didn't end well ...

This is why it cracks me up that this escort girl tells Enzo "I want to get to know you first because we get physical".


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

She does indeed seem like a liar based on the videos of her talking about raping for fun


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

We'll wait and see if more stuff comes to light. Innocent 'til proven guilty I guess.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Genking48 said:


> Let's just get some of the stuff out of the way then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a sick, scary , dangerous bitch.

WTF is Enzo doing hanging around scum anyway ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I mean, I find it odd that Enzo gets suspended when a girl alleges he raped her due to a 0 tolerance policy, but a verified steroid distributor named Reigns as a client (?) and WWE doesn't bat an eye, yet I assume there's "zero tolerance" for that as well.

Yes, raping someone is far worse than taking roids, but the double standards by WWE management are quite alarming and shown in how they've handled both of these situations. Either suspend them both, or don't suspend either one until there is strong evidence on what they're accused of. As far as I'm aware, all there is against Enzo is her word.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

She is one of those girls who hangs outside of concerts looking for sex to be a groupie


----------



## IronCap (Jan 15, 2018)

*Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

A woman has publicly accused Enzo Amore of rape.

*In an update on the situation, a rep for WWE sent out the following statement to ProWrestlingSheet.com today:*



> “WWE has zero tolerance for matters involving sexual harassment or sexual assault. Until this matter is resolved, Eric Arndt (aka Enzo Amore) has been suspended.”


A rep for the Phoenix, AZ Police Department confirmed that a police report was filed and the incident is still being investigated with police awaiting lab results. The incident allegedly took place in the early hours of October 19th. An Instagram post from Amore on October 18th lists Phoenix as his location.



> _
> "OKAY..it’s been long enough & I have been so so scared to share this. I was raped in mid October by the WWE Enzo Amore (also known as Eric Arden) & Tyler Grosso & TOOPOOR let it happen as accomplices. I was in a mental hospital for 45 days after it. They ARE NOT good people."_




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955496170414985216


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Couldn't care less unless she takes it to the cops.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> I mean, I find it odd that Enzo gets suspended when a girl alleges he raped her due to a 0 tolerance policy, but a verified steroid distributor named Reigns as a client (?) and WWE doesn't bat an eye, yet I assume there's "zero tolerance" for that as well.
> 
> Yes, raping someone is far worse than taking roids, but the double standards by WWE management are quite alarming and shown in how they've handled both of these situations. Either suspend them both, or don't suspend either one until there is strong evidence on what they're accused of. As far as I'm aware, all there is against Enzo is her word.


Lol, they do random piss tests on them all and there is zero tolerance for failing one. There's hardly a test that would be in WWE's purview that could randomly show who the rapists among them are, that's why he's suspended until the conclusion of the investigation.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955560927230857216


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

WWE on the ball with the suspension, jesus


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

Poor Cedric. Just can't get a break. Not sure what the story is though.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

I hope Nia is ok.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> I mean, I find it odd that Enzo gets suspended when a girl alleges he raped her due to a 0 tolerance policy, but a verified steroid distributor named Reigns as a client (?) and WWE doesn't bat an eye, yet I assume there's "zero tolerance" for that as well.
> 
> Yes, raping someone is far worse than taking roids, but the double standards by WWE management are quite alarming and shown in how they've handled both of these situations. Either suspend them both, or don't suspend either one until there is strong evidence on what they're accused of. As far as I'm aware, all there is against Enzo is her word.


She filed a police report on Enzo.
Nobody filed a police report on Roman its just a guy from prison saying he knew roman.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I'll hold judgment until an oficial investigation is concluded.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Even if it all turns out to be bullshit, rip his career.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

This is what you get with short guys. Don't let them in ffs.


I'm a tall guy in good shape. I would kick him the F around...I would punch him out...I would F Michael Elgin up...These are midgets to me...short people with no value..yet I have to watch them on tv and I don't understand why!?? If we all lived in a cave those midgets would've been dead and done and we all know it!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

Wow, not good..


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

Cedric will never become the next Cruiserweight champion at this point. :beckylol

They should strip Enzo of the title though.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

WWE took the right action. She filed a report what else do you want WWE to do?

I'm not going to say Enzo did it because she does seem shady and I'm not going to say shes lying just because shes a prostitue who promotes drug culture. 

What I'm going to do is wait until shit is clear.

Seems like some of you guys want to see Enzo fail which is hate in your blood.

"enzo looks like the the type to do it look at his posts on instagram."

like what?!

whats wrong with you guys?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

This was already covered in the thread talking about the situation.. directly below this one.. or maybe just above depending on who's posted next.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

_*Get Nia away from Enzo for good. *_


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Alright, waiting for the Reigns suspension because of steroid allegations.





Sorry, I forgot, Vince only suspends people he doesn't rape himself.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

Time to send the hedgehog back into his hole.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

It was only a matter of time... Now people will jump to conclusions as they always do in these cases.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

Enzo is such a piece of work, honestly. Strip him of the title while you're at it. Not that the CW title has much credibility, but it doesn't need the headline "alleged rapist" associated with it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

Now she could very well be lying. But all the comments of she's lying, she's a slut, she just wants attention are pretty ridiculous. Alot of people seem to almost have this idea that rape never happens and all women are just lying about it.

As far as her not going to the Cops immediately goes, do you people not understand just how psychologically damaging rape is? Its more psychologically damaging than it is physical. A lot of victims never recover from it on a psychological issue.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Alright, waiting for the Reigns suspension because of steroid allegations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you guys even read any of this or just the headlines?

she filed a report. It's now in the court of law.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

I'm tall and I'm ready to fight any you indie midgets on the street. Give me the time and the place and I will F you up amore.....

I never raped a woman. I'm all man. I'm not midget like you are.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Alright, waiting for the Reigns suspension because of steroid allegations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What steroid allegation? :vince2


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

They should just strip Enzo of the Title at this point. Have Cedric face someone else for the Vacant title. I'm over Enzo being Champion at this point, anyways.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Cabanarama said:


> What do you expect from someone that's buddies with Enzo?


She is a friend of the accuser


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

Oh, poor devil...
You gotta be suspended in a festive day like this, uh?

Anyways, if this is a lie, he'll always have TNA or Mexico...
I hope it will be a lie of course, Enzo is a cool cat.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice*

He's been suspended.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

I hope this isn't true. Especially for her, no one deserves something disgusting like this.If Enzo did it he deserves jail but until the truth comes out we can only wait and see.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*

Probably best to just release Enzo.

Even in the event he's exonerated, his guilt has already been determined in the court of public opinion and the absolute worst stigma you can have, aside from being a rapist, is an _accused _rapist. Those clouds don't just go away even if you're proven innocent. And using him after the fact will get you some bad pub, which isn't that important in this instance but as a company, I'd want to completely distance myself from someone with that hanging over their head.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice*

Enzo is going to be broke and homeless within 5 years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice*

I know WWE has to do what they have to do, there's not really a choice, but whether he did it or not, this sets a dangerous precedent.

"Quick, Roman is the favourite to win the Rumble! Let's make up an allegation!". I could easily see a false story like this happening. It's sad, but people do it.

I hope we don't see these stories, true or false, becoming a trend. Don't rape anybody, and don't make false accusations. I hope whatever Enzo gets is what he deserves. If he's guilty, let him rot. If he's innocent, let this woman be publicly shamed as a liar and let him get on with his career.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice*

Police are now involved.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*



Afrolatino said:


> Oh, poor devil...
> You gotta be suspended in a festive day like this, uh?
> 
> Anyways, if this is a lie, he'll always have TNA or Mexico...
> I hope it will be a lie of course, Enzo is a cool cat.


Impact (its no longer TNA) probably won't now they're under Callis and D'Amore. Mexico? Sure.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Due process is deserved, in Edge's biography he talks about him and Christian had a female allege they had raped her. Lucky for them it wasn't the guilty forever social media days. The time frame she said they did it they were across the country. Let this play out.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I know WWE has to do what they have to do, there's not really a choice, but whether he did it or not, this sets a dangerous precedent.
> 
> "Quick, Roman is the favourite to win the Rumble! Let's make up an allegation!". I could easily see a false story like this happening. It's sad, but people do it.
> 
> I hope we don't see these stories, true or false, becoming a trend. Don't rape anybody, and don't make false accusations. I hope whatever Enzo gets is what he deserves. If he's guilty, let him rot. If he's innocent, let this woman be publicly shamed as a liar and let him get on with his career.


No ones gonna make up that someone raped them to alter a potential booking decision


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Great. More bullshit for WWE to deal with.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



SpikeDudley said:


> No ones gonna make up that someone raped them to alter a potential booking decision


You underestimate how toxic people are.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Genking48 said:


> Let's just get some of the stuff out of the way then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So she's an escort who faked a pregnancy to get back at a dude she claims "practically raped" her, she says the lie became so big she started to believe it herself. Now this same person is claiming Enzo raped her and we should just believe her because... because Enzo has a history of being arrogant and obnoxious? 

This chick has 0 credibility.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

With respect, this sounds like a crock of shit...


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

It makes me sad that the WWE has to suspend Enzo when a quick research into this persons background will suggest the chances of him being innocent are pretty high.

I hope this is a quick process and doesn't drag on.


----------



## alogan9225 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> So she's an escort who faked a pregnancy to get back at a dude she claims "practically raped" her, she says the lie became so big she started to believe it herself. Now this same person is claiming Enzo raped her and we should just believe her because... because Enzo has a history of being arrogant and obnoxious?
> 
> This chick has 0 credibility.


Young man... are you shaming her credibility because of decisions she made in the past? how dare you :nak


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



sodiqlawal said:


> It makes me sad that the WWE has to suspend Enzo when a quick research into this persons background will suggest the chances of him being innocent are pretty high.
> 
> I hope this is a quick process and doesn't drag on.





> A rep for the Phoenix PD confirmed that a report was filed and the incident is still under investigation. However, we’re told the bulk of the investigation is complete and police are just waiting on lab results.


http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/enzo-amore-rape-allegations/#.WmZfArynHIU


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



alogan9225 said:


> Young man... are you shaming her credibility because of decisions she made in the past? how dare you :nak


I shouldn't do that, right, that's exactly what Enzo wants me to think. What a genius-- he looked for an escort online, one with a history of telling outageous lies, ingratiated himself to her friends, got her fucked up on weed, coke and meth, somehow convinced her friends to leave their passed out friend, and then raped her. It's the perfect crime because he knew no one would believe the compulsive lying escort


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

_"WWE has zero tolerance for matters involving sexual harassment or sexual assault. Until this matter is resolved, Eric Arndt (aka Enzo Amore) has been suspended," WWE said in a statement to CBS Sports._

This will be awkward if he is found innocent or there isnt enough evidence to charge him. They are kinda jumping the gun.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

you must laugh at the yanks who go on about the american way and innocent til proven guilty.
Enzo has been found guilty already, suspended by his employers and the innocent party seems to have went on twitter before going to the police.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

How many Cruiserweights need to be suspended for Drew Gulak to become fuckin Cruiserweight Champion?! Like come on 

:goldberg2 



I mean sucks for him, but wouldn’t the woman go to the police, that’s not the kind of thing you just post on Twitter and of course it’s when he’s Cruiserweight Champion lmao good luck for parents explaining that to their kids who fuckin adore Enzo


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



The High King said:


> you must laugh at the yanks who go on about the american way and innocent til proven guilty.
> Enzo has been found guilty already, suspended by his employers and the innocent party seems to have went on twitter before going to the police.



He's not guilty yet until the lab results and other info says other wise.

WWE didn't suspend him because he's guilty they suspended him because of the police report because why would any company anywhere in this world allow someone whos being accused in the court of law still work regularly for them?


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

how r u so fucked up on drugs yet recalling detail conversations...this is dangerous not every woman should be believed...wwe rightly is suspending him, probably trying to get to the bottom of this, but proof is basically he said she said unless if story is true the pther guys say so...wow just finished reading her account, what a floozy...imo not rape...(if the event even happened, what happened wasn't raped there was no verbal cue of no, she was willing to suck his dick ) probably tryna hop on me too bandwagon. hope to never have daughters like her


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I hope the people automatically accusing someone of lying feel downright dirty if it turns out there is something to this. Everyone is entitled to due process, but people generally don't lie about this because of people like the ones that don't take these things as seriously as statistics suggest. WWE has taken the right approach here.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Enzo should be fired for hooking up with this girl in the first place. Lab results shouldn't matter unless he is denying having sex with her. Then physical evidence will matter and he'll be proven a liar if it comes back his DNA and such. However if he admits to having sex with her and claims it was consensual - odds are he skates.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Welp...he’s done 

Man if he’s found innocent after all this......


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



HenryBowers said:


> _"WWE has zero tolerance for matters involving sexual harassment or sexual assault. Until this matter is resolved, Eric Arndt (aka Enzo Amore) has been suspended," WWE said in a statement to CBS Sports._


Bwahahahahahaha - I hope this statement causes other women and ring boys to come forward. What about that perv S&C coach in NXT that was kept around after many complaints? What about Pat Patterson being employed? JBL soaping up asses in the shower (just hazing right?), or Bill Demott having Zach Ryder taking a naked "stinkface" while training in DSW? Or Batista posting nude pics of woman wrestler all around the backstage area...


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955576122447618048


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Stacey said:


> *How many Cruiserweights need to be suspended for Drew Gulak to become fuckin Cruiserweight Champion?! Like come on *
> 
> :goldberg2
> 
> ...


All of them apparently, not that it matters anymore this is going to kill the CW division.:serious:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

What has Pat Patterson done?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> All of them apparently, not that it matters anymore this is going to kill the CW division.:serious:


You imply it was alive to begin with?


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



The High King said:


> you must laugh at the yanks who go on about the american way and innocent til proven guilty.
> Enzo has been found guilty already, suspended by his employers and the innocent party seems to have went on twitter before going to the police.


Enzo Amore has not spent 1 minute in jail so yes in the court of the law he has not been punished.

Can I ask you something,if you found out your next door neighboor was accused of molesting a kid,would you be ok with him still working at an elementary school until a jury trial was over where he is found not guilty or guilty,wouldn't you say it's fair for a school to be safe proceed with caution and put him on leave indefinitately. If this turn's out to be uneqiacally a false accusation then Enzo will go back to a 6 figure job,in the meantime WWE has an obligation to proceed with caution for the sake of it's shareholders and female employees safety.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Honestly, the more i read on this story, the more doubtful i get. She posted a Youtube video telling her viewers that she faked a pregnancy and she claims she was in a mental health facility due to the mental trauma of it for 45 days, yet still sending out tweets and posting online showing herself going out and living a normal life. It just doesn't add up. I'm not Enzo's biggest fan and yes he does have a reputation of being a douchebag but to suspend him for something that is not proven is insane.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Who the fuck waits 3 months to report a rape, to twitter no less? Sounds like bullshit.


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Xobeh said:


> What has Pat Patterson done?


Apparently he took advantage of his position as talent development to have sex with boys. It hasnt been proven but there is a video out there of Roddy Piper almost admitting it and he was very emotional. Theres probably some truth to it.

Edit: here it is


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

wasn't there a case where a woman in the uk recently went to prison for multiple rape claims against innocent men.
One innocent man had to go on the run cos police were so quick to believe her.

I would be wary of any woman that goes on twitter before the police, and with her history people should not be quick to judge.
If he is found guilty in a court of law, then condemn him.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Breaking news: Enzo Amore suspended by WWE*



Arn Anderson's Hat said:


> Probably best to just release Enzo.
> 
> Even in the event he's exonerated, his guilt has already been determined in the court of public opinion and the absolute worst stigma you can have, aside from being a rapist, is an _accused _rapist. Those clouds don't just go away even if you're proven innocent. And using him after the fact will get you some bad pub, which isn't that important in this instance but as a company, I'd want to completely distance myself from someone with that hanging over their head.


...Kobe bean byrant


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Xobeh said:


> What has Pat Patterson done?


WWE used to have local kids who wanted to learn how to wrestle set up the rings and stuff, allegedly Pat used to molest those kids.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Phoenix Police have released a statement...The woman has gone under a DNA test and rape kit.



> Phoenix PD on Enzo Amore allegations: "On Monday, October 23, 2017, at around 2:30pm, Phoenix Police responded to a local hospital for a call of a sexual assault that had reportedly occurred on October 19, 2017 at 401 West Clarendon Avenue. This case is under investigation."


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Oliver-94 said:


> Honestly, the more i read on this story, the more doubtful i get. She posted a Youtube video telling her viewers that she faked a pregnancy and she claims she was in a mental health facility due to the mental trauma of it for 45 days, yet still sending out tweets and posting online showing herself going out and living a normal life. It just doesn't add up. I'm not Enzo's biggest fan and yes he does have a reputation of being a douchebag but to suspend him for something that is not proven is insane.


That doesn't really make her guilty of lying about rape,lot's of rape victims are people with mental help issues before their incident.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

The High King said:


> wasn't there a case where a woman in the uk recently went to prison for multiple rape claims against innocent men.
> One innocent man had to go on the run cos police were so quick to believe her.
> 
> I would be wary of any woman that goes on twitter before the police, and with her history people should not be quick to judge.
> If he is found guilty in a court of law, then condemn him.


For the millionth time she filed a police report with the Phoenix police department. She underwent DNA and rape kit testing and everything. Please actually read the stuff so you don’t look this dumb


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bwahahahahahaha - I hope this statement causes other women and ring boys to come forward. What about that perv S&C coach in NXT that was kept around after many complaints? What about Pat Patterson being employed? JBL soaping up asses in the shower (just hazing right?), or Bill Demott having Zach Ryder taking a naked "stinkface" while training in DSW? Or Batista posting nude pics of woman wrestler all around the backstage area...


Stop these "what abouts"


unless those same people went to the cops its not on the same level.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

If true, disgusting. Should go to jail.

But he has to be proven guilty first. WWE right to suspend in the mean time.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



CretinHop138 said:


> Phoenix Police have released a statement...The woman has gone under a DNA test and rape kit.


what exactly does a dna /rape kit prove if the sex was consexual


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

If the accusations are legit and Enzo is arrested, he's done.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I don't buy it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I don't like Enzo and I usually believe women when it comes to situations like this, but this one doesn't pass the smell test


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ecclesiastes10 said:


> what exactly does a dna /rape kit prove if the sex was consexual


Any signs of physical aggression that could suggest rape I guess? In reality it doesn’t prove much unless Enzo tries to argue that they never had sex in the first place.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Javier C. said:


> If the accusations are legit and Enzo is arrested, he's done.


He's done either way


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

check her posts from October on twitter the supposed dates she was raped on and the date shes says she went into a deep psychosis or supposed mental break down
philomena
‏ @missgucciwitch
19 Oct 2017

Wanna get high so fucking bad
0 replies 1 retweet 2 likes

she tweeted about drugs then vanishes she then tweets on november thats hes back, somebody posts she misses her friend because she was in rehab.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Nasty bastard


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Turns out Enzo Amore's character in WWE was his real life turned down to 5.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> All of them apparently, not that it matters anymore this is going to kill the CW division.:serious:


haha yeah, sucks for Cedric, dude cant catch a break lol 

R.I.P Zo Train, was kinda funny while it lasted but also kind of humiliating for Gulak, Nese and Daivari (and Dar)


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

The amount of people willing to dismiss this woman's case and the other half assuming he's guilty already really has me concerned about the future of society. We're heading towards a dangerous place in the coming future if people are gonna be this ignorant and stupid.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I wait and see what the police have to say before passing any kind of judgement, it's a serious crime and shouldn't be joked around with.


I think Enzo is known to be a bit of womaniser isn't he, a guy in his position could either take advantage or be taken advantage off. Foolish in his position. Just have to wait and see what happens. I can't imagine even if he's not guilty that WWE will be welcoming him back with open arms.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

The woman has given a very graphic interview to Fightful.com about what happened and its very detailed.



> **Following the accusations, Philomena spoke to Fightful about the situation and her side of things.
> 
> Layla (TooPoor) posted to a couple of her fans and said 'Who's down to suck dick?' I wasn't down to suck dick, but I thought she's probably down to hang out. I had been a fan of hers for a long time because I thought she was a really cool person. She messaged me and we DM'd back and forth -- the police have the DM's, I gave them my phone and they copied everything off of it. She invited me to the hotel all three of them were staying at. I had been a little drunk, but not too drunk to drive. I drove all the way over there -- I was in Tempe and they were staying in Phoenix. She came to my car and walked me into the hotel and said 'are you really down to suck his dick?' I said 'I don't know if I'm really down to suck his dick, but if he's cute and we get along, then maybe. If not I just want to hang out," said Philomena to Fightful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Rapiest guy in the room :eva2


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



CGS said:


> Any signs of physical aggression that could suggest rape I guess? In reality it doesn’t prove much unless Enzo tries to argue that they never had sex in the first place.


months after the fact?!??!??!?!?!?, this is all silly imo


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Anyways if you would asked me how I thought Enzo amores career would go down I probably would have guessed by raping a prostitute in an Arizona motel room.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Lol who says to 2 potential witnesses "I'm going to rape the shit out of her"? And what would be their endgame in letting him rape her, did they get paid or something?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Innocent until proven guilty and all that but this is not going to be easy for him either way. I don't want to comment further with the limited amount I know about the situation.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Enzo seems like the sort of bellend who’d get up to this sort of shit behind closed doors. 

Innocent until proven guilty yeah but I wouldn’t be surprised if this were true.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

It's a good thing that despite the fact she was under the influence of several brain altering chemicals she was able to give such a detailed and thought out account of what happened.

Even more fortunate that Enzo seems to have made his intentions to rape her, not have sex with her made known. He is truly a mad man to hire an escort with the intentions of rape rather than just paying for some sex. All part of a scheme.

Even if Enzo is innocent it should serve as a warning to any man making advances on women - Your time is up when it comes to pushing your will and wants on us, we won't take it! From unwanted looks, touches and advances to rape, you will be called out. Hopefully the Law catches up so men who show signs of disrespect and inclinations to maybe possibly raping are put in prison before they can do the deed. 

It's better for a hundred innocent men to be accused and found innocent than to have one guilty man go free.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

If Enzo has known he’s under investigation since October and didn’t tell them, he’s in deep trouble wether he did this or not.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Let's not accuse first. Could be a lie.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol who says to 2 potential witnesses "I'm going to rape the shit out of her"? And what would be their endgame in letting him rape her, did they get paid or something?


It will be these two witnesses that will incriminate or free Enzo. If they deny he ever said it and say when they left the alleged victim was lucid and seemingly D2F than her story doesn't check out. But if they corroborate any of this then Enzo is a rapist and is not going to do easy time in Arizona.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



King Gimp said:


> Let's not accuse first. Could be a lie.


Even if it is a lie it still raises awareness to a serious problem so more good than harm is done in this situation.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> It's a good thing that despite the fact she was under the influence of several brain altering chemicals she was able to give such a detailed and thought out account of what happened.
> 
> *Even more fortunate that Enzo seems to have made his intentions to rape her, not have sex with her made known. He is truly a mad man to hire an escort with the intentions of rape rather than just paying for some sex. All part of a scheme.*
> 
> ...


I can't say I'm familiar with pre-rape dialogue but I find it hard to believe he would just announce his rapey plans.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It will be these two witnesses that will incriminate or free Enzo. If they deny he ever said it and say when they left the alleged victim was lucid and seemingly D2F than her story doesn't check out. But if they corroborate any of this then Enzo is a rapist and is not going to do easy time in Arizona.


If he was really so brazen to say something like that in front of witnesses then may God have no mercy on his butthole.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Did the girl say she was drunk (but not so drunk she couldn’t drive) AND had been sober for however long? Honey, that ain’t how sobriety works.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



ForYourOwnGood said:


> You should never trust a man with that much hair.


I'm sitting here with a ponytail going down the length of my back thinking, "...motherfucker" hahaha


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Mugging of Cena said:


> Did the girl say she was drunk (but not so drunk she couldn’t drive) AND had been sober for however long? Honey, that ain’t how sobriety works.


Reading would be your friend before commenting


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

*http://www.tmz.com/2018/01/22/enzo-amore-suspended-by-wwe-after-rape-allegation/*

Just wanna make that bold for you.
The Phoenix Police Dept. has opened up an investigation into allegations made by a woman who claims she was raped by WWE superstar Enzo Amore back in October. The WWE has also suspended him indefinitely. 

The woman went public with her story on social media Monday -- claiming Enzo (real name Eric Arndt) along with 2 friends got her "f*cked up" in a hotel room on Oct. 19 to the point where she passed out. 

The woman claims Enzo then restrained her and, "it happened."

The Phoenix PD says officers responded to a local hospital on Oct. 23 for a call about a woman who claims she was sexually assaulted. Investigators were assigned to the case. The investigation is still open. 

As for the WWE, the organization has suspended Enzo ... saying, "WWE has zero tolerance for matters involving sexual harassment or sexual assault."


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Yoooo....if that story is true....Enzo needs to be dropped ASAP.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Zigglerpops said:


> Reading would be your friend before commenting


From the article in the OP

“She invited me to the hotel all three of them were staying at. I had been a little drunk, but not too drunk to drive.”


“Philomena said that she was 8 months sober from all drugs outside of her prescribed medication before the alleged meeting on October 19.”

I read the original post. What am I missing?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Mugging of Cena said:


> From the article in the OP
> 
> “She invited me to the hotel all three of them were staying at. I had been a little drunk, but not too drunk to drive.”
> 
> ...


The obvious


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

WWE will be delighted they have a good excuse to cut another match from the Royal Rumble, they accidentally overfilled it


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Zigglerpops said:


> The obvious


She’s prescribed alcohol? She said she was drunk. That’s not maintaining g sobriety. Why are you trying to be cheeky?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Zigglerpops said:


> The obvious


Alcohol is a drug, she said she had been drinking, ergo she was NOT sober from all drugs outside of her prescribed medications.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



> people are quick to believe everything they read on the fucking internet. i’ve been framed and accused and i refuse to expose people with my platform. i don’t believe in that. i am innocent and i’m sick of being seen as the bad guy. lying manipulating and deceiving people is sick
> 
> — TOOPOOR (@toopoor_) January 22, 2018





> if i have to i will speak the fuck up when appropriate
> 
> — TOOPOOR (@toopoor_) January 22, 2018





> i’ve never done meth in my entire life i don’t even know what it looks like and i wouldn’t associate with anyone who does that either
> 
> — TOOPOOR (@toopoor_) January 22, 2018





> I RESPECT ANYONE STRONG ENOUGH TO SPEAK UP ABOUT ASSAULT, IF ITS FUCKING TRUE. CLINGING ON TO FAMOUS PEOPLE AND LYING ABOUT A CASE FOR A CHECK IS SICK AND ILLEGAL AND THE TRUTH ALWAYS COME TO THE LIGHT. PUT ME UNDER A LIE DETECTOR RIGHT NOW.
> 
> — TOOPOOR (@toopoor_) January 22, 2018





> idk if u want a check or publicity but lying puts u in jail
> 
> — TOOPOOR (@toopoor_) January 22, 2018





> People are quick to believe everything they read on the fucking internet. I've been framed and accused and I refuse to expose people with my platform. I don’t believe in that. I am innocent and i’m sick of being seen as the bad guy. lying manipulating and deceiving people is sick. If I have to I will speak the fuck up when appropriate. I've never done meth in my entire life i don’t even know what it looks like and I wouldn’t associate with anyone who does that either. I RESPECT ANYONE STRONG ENOUGH TO SPEAK UP ABOUT ASSAULT, IF ITS FUCKING TRUE. CLINGING ON TO FAMOUS PEOPLE AND LYING ABOUT A CASE FOR A CHECK IS SICK AND ILLEGAL AND THE TRUTH ALWAYS COME TO THE LIGHT. PUT ME UNDER A LIE DETECTOR RIGHT NOW. IDK if you want a check or publicity but lying puts you in jail.



This is from the girl that invited her to the hotel.

This is just a bunch of she say he say.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

She's obviously talking about the harder drugs, Some people just seem to want to discredit the girl because a wrestler is involved


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

This reminds of Repo Man, the movie not the wrestler, where the guy says "Let's go do crimes". Cuz people usually announce their plans like a cartoon super villian before doing so. Junkies love money. I bet she didn't know who he was. Found out later. And is now trying to get some cash. This source is morally questionable to the highest degree.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Jesus Christ the amount of cancer coming from the "that bitch is lyin'" crowd. Fairly obvious you don't understand how any of this shit is done or what the victims go through, you don't get over rape in fucking 24 hours or a week for that matter.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Zigglerpops said:


> She's obviously talking about the harder drugs, Some people just seem to want to discredit the girl because a wrestler is involved


Words have meaning, you can't say you were sober AND drunk at the same time.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Zigglerpops said:


> She's obviously talking about the harder drugs, Some people just seem to want to discredit the girl because a wrestler is involved


After the ordeal in December where Rodney Anderson was accused of rape and it was later determined the girl made it up, I'm just skeptical. And when the accuser is a known drug addict who can't even START her story right, well it starts pinging my BS meter. 

But at the end of the day this is now a police matter and my junior investigator badge from the cereal box don't mean shit.


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Sober of drugs (non alcoholic) Pretty much explains it when she spoke about it after she mentioned she went into the hotel room and found drugs all over the room, No need to go on about it any further you now know what she meant, Now lets see how the story progresses before discrediting the girl any further


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I can't say I'm familiar with pre-rape dialogue but I find it hard to believe he would just announce his rapey plans.


Ok, so I read a bit of what's out there gossip/news-wise. I still don't feel comfortable to comment on Enzo and whoever specifically, just these types of messes in general. 

When a girl's close to passing out conversations like that can and do take place... I mean, I've heard some wild, and really stupid, chat in hotel rooms and at parties but, and this is an important but, that doesn't mean anything of that sort was overheard in this particular case. 

I'll say this though; if you go to a hotel room with strangers, and you know the expectations, and there's drugs involved and folks are talking about sex and you're high/drunk enough to be close to passing out then, well, you know going in what type of situation you're putting yourself in. And, tbh, Enzo and friends should know what kind of problems can come from having someone blackout drunk/high in their room. And I've been in that position, I had my crazy party girl nights, so I'm not judging anyone, just being honest. 

Hopefully, nothing serious happened on the night in question and, if the story is false, that all this can be cleared up fairly.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Well what do we got over here ?

A cuppa rapers ?


----------



## Zigglerpops (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Mugging of Cena said:


> After the ordeal in December where Rodney Anderson was accused of rape and it was later determined the girl made it up, I'm just skeptical. And when the accuser is a known drug addict who can't even START her story right, well it starts pinging my BS meter.
> 
> But at the end of the day this is now a police matter and my junior investigator badge from the cereal box don't mean shit.


Agreed now lets see how it progresses, Don't discredit the girl because you don't know what happened, If it's all lies she deserves to do time just like if a guy is found guilty but for anyone to turn around and accuse her of lying just because a wrestler is involved is wrong


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

It really says something where there feels like a lack of simply waiting until more information is provided. Instead, quite a bit of people choose to immediately move to one side or another regardless of how much info was provided, and correctly if I'm wrong, none of us are investigators who look into these sorts of cases for a living. All we can do is speculate, and have opinions. Right now, let those pick through the data, and we'll see how it goes, instead of criticizing Enzo or the woman right off the bat.


----------



## T Hawk (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

can't wait for the first time Enzo goes in front of Philly or Chicago crowd and gets a "SHE SAID NO!" chant


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

_*This thread is pure garbage and it is sad that people are basically calling this woman a liar and doesn't even fucking know how rape effects the victims. God some people should never even type on this subject. *_


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I'm going to let the due process play out first because this is a full toss-up. 

Could be legit, but the words in what is described seem very off..."I'm gonna rape her" is just odd to say.
And based on the story, the woman wasn't sober to begin with...being "a lil drunk" is not being sober.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Former drug addict walks into hotel room full of drugs. What could possibly go wrong that they might regret later?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

If it turns out to be true, fuck Enzo. Spending years defending him as a talent and forgiving some of his shit attitude, but this is absolutely unforgivable. Fired and he can rot in obscurity.

I really, really wish it wasn't true. But a gut feeling in me says there's legitimacy to the claim. I'll wait to hear the results of all this, but I just hope the right thing is done.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

If WWE were smart they could make this an angle(if true) publicly say on TV he is being fired and the reason why, it would create awareness of sexual assault to the younger fan base and might help those come forward who are or have experienced it but were too afraid to come forward.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> months after the fact?!??!??!?!?!?, this is all silly imo




Article said she reported it a few days later. She only went public recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



reyfan said:


> If WWE were smart they could make this an angle(if true) publicly say on TV he is being fired and the reason why, it would create awareness of sexual assault to the younger fan base and might help those come forward who are or have experienced it but were too afraid to come forward.


No, that would be a horrid thing to do. If a woman was raped, WWE can't, and wouldn't, use her assault as part of a pr campaign or a wrestling show angle. That's disgusting. 

We have no idea what, if anything, happened in between Enzo and this woman, hopefully not what she describes. Anyone who takes advantage of someone sexually when s/he is incoherent is either deviant or idiotic, maybe both. Were WWE to work this story into their product, even in a 'positive' manner, they'd be rightly chastised for traumatizing the victim - if there is a rape victim in this case since we don't yet know - a second time.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

She went to the hospital 4 days after it happened? Hmm , not sure how much DNA will be leftover if thats the case, unless he didn't wrap it up. I'm not sure if there will be a conviction because of the amount of time she waited so its unfortunate


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I read her story and the one thing I dispute is her being unconscious. She admits to doing 3 lines of either coke or meth. If you do 3 lines of coke or especially meth, you are up for awhile. I can’t say I’m an expert on date rape drugs, but I’ve never heard of an instance of it being snorted.

I’m not saying she’s lying about being sexually assaulted but the drug thing doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



GothicBohemian said:


> No, that would be a horrid thing to do. If a woman was raped, WWE can't, and wouldn't, use her assault as part of a pr campaign or a wrestling show angle. That's disgusting.
> 
> We have no idea what, if anything, happened in between Enzo and this woman, hopefully not what she describes. Anyone who takes advantage of someone sexually when s/he is incoherent is either deviant or idiotic, maybe both. Were WWE to work this story into their product, even in a 'positive' manner, they'd be rightly chastised for traumatizing the victim - if there is a rape victim in this case since we don't yet know - a second time.


If it is true though it would show WWE in a better light dealing with the issue rather than pretending he's gone for another reason, that sends the message they have no issues with what happened but they don't want PR backlash, they can't keep sweeping everything under the rug and pretending it never happened.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Ok, her identifying the mystery drug as meth is problematic. Any junkie will know better than this when it comes to what the immediate effects of meth are. Also, anyone looking to put someone is a state of being more docile certainly wouldn’t be giving them meth. This definitely has me taking a second look.


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> He's done either way


Yeah pretty much if true.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Miss Sally said:


> It's a good thing that despite the fact she was under the influence of several brain altering chemicals she was able to give such a detailed and thought out account of what happened.
> 
> Even more fortunate that Enzo seems to have made his intentions to rape her, not have sex with her made known. He is truly a mad man to hire an escort with the intentions of rape rather than just paying for some sex. All part of a scheme.
> 
> ...


That will never stop. Looking is not a crime.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Well ill stay neutral. I don't believe it at all since this woman also admits to have faked a pregnancy and in the same video admits she's fucked on drugs. Just a typical attention craving whore who makes a living off getting donations from fat ugly men on Instagram.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



reyfan said:


> If it is true though it would show WWE in a better light dealing with the issue rather than pretending he's gone for another reason, that sends the message they have no issues with what happened but they don't want PR backlash, they can't keep sweeping everything under the rug and pretending it never happened.


It wouldn't shine a better light on them, more the opposite. There's nothing positive to be gained in bringing a real sexual assault case into the product. If it comes to a conclusion where a firing happens they wouldn't have to pretend anything or bring up the reason; they'd let him go without fanfare. A rape case against one of their talent isn't A Very Special Episode of RAW fodder, it's a minefield where one wrong move could make them look carny as hell.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Miss Sally said:


> It's a good thing that despite the fact she was under the influence of several brain altering chemicals she was able to give such a detailed and thought out account of what happened.
> 
> Even more fortunate that Enzo seems to have made his intentions to rape her, not have sex with her made known. He is truly a mad man to hire an escort with the intentions of rape rather than just paying for some sex. All part of a scheme.
> 
> ...


Wait a second.

If a man looks at you you want them to be 'called out' for it? Fuck outta here with that shit. Or even it being made a crime?

Fuck.

Oh and Enzo is screwed by the way, even if the allegations prove false and he's found not guilty his name has been forever smeared.


----------



## LCynic (Aug 7, 2013)

Miss Sally said:


> It's a good thing that despite the fact she was under the influence of several brain altering chemicals she was able to give such a detailed and thought out account of what happened.
> 
> Even more fortunate that Enzo seems to have made his intentions to rape her, not have sex with her made known. He is truly a mad man to hire an escort with the intentions of rape rather than just paying for some sex. All part of a scheme.
> 
> ...


 That last line... the ****ing **** is wrong with you...


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

^ I don't know, I think maybe Miss Sally's being a bit sarcastic here. Just a wild guess on my part.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

"Realest Guy In The Room"..... is this real enough for you.

His wrestling career is pretty much over.


----------



## LCynic (Aug 7, 2013)

GothicBohemian said:


> ^ I don't know, I think maybe Miss Sally's being a bit sarcastic here. Just a wild guess on my part.


 I will sincerely hope so. Sounds too "we will kill 100 people as long as one of them turns out to be an actual witch" kind of comment. 

No one cares for my opinion but I don't care enough for Enzo to have a side on this particular case. I have enough of a fence picket up my own backside.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I'm going to try and reserve my judgements until more information becomes available and I want to see what the police investigation says as well. It sucks if it is true. Why are so many of the Cruiserweight Champions involved in bad things? Rape is a very serious and horrible crime, so this sucks if it is true.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



TAC41 said:


> Article said she reported it a few days later. She only went public recently.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i was referring to the dna / rape kit


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> what exactly does a dna /rape kit prove if the sex was consexual


It would prove that they had sex, and if there was any injury to her genitals or anything like that. It wouldn't prove 100% that she was raped,but It would rule out stuff like " i wasn't there/we didn't have sex"


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Oh great, another one of these #metoo cunts. There should be a time limit for when you "remember" someone raped you. I say anything over a week and fuck off.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Oh great, another one of these #metoo cunts. There should be a time limit for when you "remember" someone raped you. I say anything over a week and fuck off.


Well three days is less than one week 

Do you really not know how many days are in a week?


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



LCynic said:


> That last line... the ****ing **** is wrong with you...


If you're truly innocent you'll have nothing to hide. Only the guilty want privacy and hide behind notions such "innocent until proven guilty". That line of thinking ensures the guilty party can hide their misdeeds and wrongdoing. If you're innocent then you should not fear judgment.



MrJT said:


> That will never stop. Looking is not a crime.


With Google Glass, Cell Phones and other devices we can begin to record and report to the Police when this happens. It will be a crime and it will be stopped.



Doc said:


> Wait a second.
> 
> If a man looks at you you want them to be 'called out' for it? Fuck outta here with that shit. Or even it being made a crime?
> 
> ...


Staring is only one step from actually doing the deed, by looking at a woman who doesn't desire your attention and fantasizing about her sexually or even wondering about her body, is that not intrusion? It's thought-rape and thoughts lead to actions. 

Abusing animals is a step to being a serial killer, fantasizing about women who you see on the street and thinking of them is a step to rape. You normalize *your* thoughts and definitions of sex and may rape without realizing it because you think your fantasy is in fact reality.

Even if innocent Enzo's life won't be ruined, no man's life is. Your life simply transitions to being being about awareness. There is no greater cause than to be a beacon of reminder that rape does happen, you're making a positive contribution with your "suffering".


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Miss Sally said:


> If you're truly innocent you'll have nothing to hide. Only the guilty want privacy and hide behind notions such "innocent until proven guilty". That line of thinking ensures the guilty party can hide their misdeeds and wrongdoing. If you're innocent then you should not fear judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're underestimating how damaging it is to even be accused of such a thing, even when you're found innocent.

It's like getting accused of being a pedophile and then being found innocent, its a label you want nothing to do with.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

The 205 roster must be really tired of no reactions if they are committing violent crime 
Brings a disturbing meaning to the term zo train

OK those jokes are if this is all bullshit.if this is true however she picked a very believable person to target with a rape allegation. Enzo does look like a club cunt who believes his shit don't stink.

As with every accusation let the chips fall where they may, don't vilify anyone until proven guilty


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

The woman was obviously disturbed before she met Enzo, just look at her twitter.

Enzo is the victim here.

Hopefully Vince's lawyers can settle this out of court and Enzo is back before Wrestlemania.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I just saw this woman's YT videos. Something doesn't add up here because this chick is out of her mind. I'm all for listening to both sides but this woman is disturbed.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

So many amateur investigators and amateur judges in here. Right next to the multitude of amateur doctors and amateur lawyers we have on here.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Hold on a second....She didn't go to the Police in October when she alleges this happened? I believe the part she was in rehab, and it's entirely possible she may know Enzo, but the equally disturbing part about her being "raped" is that she claims she was in a mental hospital for 45 days after the "rape" and no one checked her for that?. When a rape like that happens and you go to a mental hospital over it, don't they test? doesn't the hospital forward that shocking information over to police? Am I missing some information?

Just a simple look at the poor women and you can tell she has vulnerable issues. Her past is weird, but that's no excuse.

I am going to side on the Innocent Until Proven Guilty philosophy on this one because something isn't adding up entirely.

Now, on second thought knowing he has been fired/released means WWE saw something in the report they found suspicious. Even him associating himself with that woman is cause for alarm as he likely knew who she was. Obviously, they knew each other. Being aware of her past means he should have stayed away from her, but sometimes stupid people make stupid decisions.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Laughable Chimp said:


> So many amateur investigators and amateur judges in here. Right next to the multitude of amateur doctors and amateur lawyers we have on here.


This thread is a complete microcosm of social media right now. Total.. utter.. insanity.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Do you think Tyler Grosso wanted to text her "how u doin" the morning after but decided it was in bad taste?

Speaking of bad taste... whoops.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Miss Sally said:


> It's a good thing that despite the fact she was under the influence of several brain altering chemicals she was able to give such a detailed and thought out account of what happened.
> 
> Even more fortunate that Enzo seems to have made his intentions to rape her, not have sex with her made known. He is truly a mad man to hire an escort with the intentions of rape rather than just paying for some sex. All part of a scheme.
> 
> ...


How so? How is it better to potentially destroy 100 people’s life’s for one persons crime? Not trying to justify that one person should be left off in any capacity but damaging the majority to hurt a minority is NEVER a good thing. 



Miss Sally said:


> If you're truly innocent you'll have nothing to hide. Only the guilty want privacy and hide behind notions such "innocent until proven guilty". That line of thinking ensures the guilty party can hide their misdeeds and wrongdoing. If you're innocent then you should not fear judgment.
> 
> With Google Glass, Cell Phones and other devices we can begin to record and report to the Police when this happens. It will be a crime and it will be stopped.
> 
> ...


Do you realise just how damaging a rape claim can be? Especially for a male? It’s unlike many other crimes in the sense that a lot people automatialy side with the accuser simply because ‘why would x lie’ and so because of that even if your found innocent you will still be treated as guilty in the eyes of society. Like SoverignVA said, it’s the same with peadophilia, as soon as the word is thrown out there people will stand with the accuser because again ‘why would they lie’. It’s such a dangerous and powerful word.

Plus it’s not like murder or anything where you can at least prove to a reasonable extent that it took place, it’s extremely hard to prove rape occurred. Even in this scenario, sure she went and did a DNA test and such...but all that really proves is that sexual intercourse may or may not have happened. Proving whether it was consensual or not depends on airtight alibis and if possible some form of video evidence.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



CGS said:


> How so? How is it better to potentially destroy 100 people’s life’s for one persons crime? Not trying to justify that one person should be left off in any capacity but damaging the majority to hurt a minority is NEVER a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SovereignVA said:


> I think you're underestimating how damaging it is to even be accused of such a thing, even when you're found innocent.
> 
> It's like getting accused of being a pedophile and then being found innocent, its a label you want nothing to do with.


The accused if found innocent serve the purpose of being warnings to those who do such crimes, imagine how bad it will be for them if the innocent are treated in such a way! It's a small price to pay to ensure safety and more victims come forth knowing that even if the courts don't find the person guilty, they will still be punished.

Considering 9/10 rapists are men and men constantly think of sex and fantasize without consent about women I'd say it's more the males fault for such harsh realities and stigmas, maybe when males change their toxic and sexist behavior they won't need to fear labels because they won't earn them.

In our Society it's the duty of the majority to sacrifice for the minority, if it be taxes, lives or even reputation. Thus 100 innocent men being accused is worth it if one guilty man is brought forth. By putting out that the accused are innocent right away it ensures the victims are blamed, silenced and don't come forward. The ability to accuse and be believed outweighs the negatives of wrongful accusations. When the guilty are brought forth, the ends justifies the means.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Miss Sally said:


> The accused if found innocent serve the purpose of being warnings to those who do such crimes, imagine how bad it will be for them if the innocent are treated in such a way! It's a small price to pay to ensure safety and more victims come forth knowing that even if the courts don't find the person guilty, they will still be punished.
> 
> Considering 9/10 rapists are men and men constantly think of sex and fantasize without consent about women I'd say it's more the males fault for such harsh realities and stigmas, maybe when males change their toxic and sexist behavior they won't need to fear labels because they won't earn them.
> 
> In our Society it's the duty of the majority to sacrifice for the minority, if it be taxes, lives or even reputation. Thus 100 innocent men being accused is worth it if one guilty man is brought forth. By putting out that the accused are innocent right away it ensures the victims are blamed, silenced and don't come forward. The ability to accuse and be believed outweighs the negatives of wrongful accusations. When the guilty are brought forth, the ends justifies the means.


I understand your argument, people are less likely to commit to the act if they witness the innocent being treated like garbage at an accusation because it implies a worse treatment for the guilty.

I believe the flaw in your belief is that you seem to think there's only one kind of victim in this situation. The man who gets accused of being a rapist and then is found innocent, IS ALSO a victim. If 1 man rapes 1 woman, the woman is the victim. If the price of finding the man is to put 100 innocent men on trial and thus creating 100 more victims, I find it to be counter-productive to society as a whole.

The goal should be creating a system where less people (men and women) can be victimized, I don't know what the actual solution is but you implying that all men are these sexual predators won't help. For example;


Miss Sally said:


> Considering 9/10 rapists are men and men constantly think of sex *and fantasize without consent about women* I'd say it's more the males fault for such harsh realities and stigmas, maybe when males change their toxic and sexist behavior they won't need to fear labels because they won't earn them.


I'm a man, and I've literally never done that before. And I'm positive you'll never have enough evidence to prove that part of the statement.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I'm tired of this new BS that women accuse a guy of rape, and the guy is automatically deemed guilty until proven innocent. Obviously I condemn rape or sexual harassment, but this is all getting out of hand now. If Enzo is guilty, then he deserves punishment. But, if not, this is just another case of a girl who clearly is just mad he wouldn't sleep with her and she just wants attention now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Miss Sally said:


> The accused if found innocent serve the purpose of being warnings to those who do such crimes, imagine how bad it will be for them if the innocent are treated in such a way! It's a small price to pay to ensure safety and more victims come forth knowing that even if the courts don't find the person guilty, they will still be punished.
> 
> Considering 9/10 rapists are men *and men constantly think of sex and fantasize without consent about women I'd say it's more the males fault for such harsh realities and stigmas, maybe when males change their toxic and sexist behavior they won't need to fear labels because they won't earn them. *
> 
> In our Society it's the duty of the majority to sacrifice for the minority, if it be taxes, lives or even reputation. Thus 100 innocent men being accused is worth it if one guilty man is brought forth. By putting out that the accused are innocent right away it ensures the victims are blamed, silenced and don't come forward. The ability to accuse and be believed outweighs the negatives of wrongful accusations. When the guilty are brought forth, the ends justifies the means.


Wait....slightly confused about this? are you trying to say that the majority of men fantasize about raping women....because that is a *HUGE* judgement to try and make, I certainly have never thought of raping a women and i'm sure there are many others out there who havent, or are you trying to say that men are to blame because they simply fantasize about having sex with a good looking women they may see? because that would be a ridiculous claim to make too, Men *and* Women, gay straight, bi whatever will look at the other sex they are attracted too and have sexual thoughts towards them...that doesn't mean those thoughts will transcend into rape or that they are rapist. 

This is one of those shitty grey areas. While yes i agree that spreading awareness is great and if someone has been raped its nice to know that they can come forward and feel comfortable doing so, but that shouldn't be at the risk of ruining another life....an eye for an eye and all that jazz. The man who has been accused, found innocent and now has an awful label attached to him for life has had their life ruined in the same way the person who had been raped has. you could argue about severity of it all but a life ruined is a life ruined. One should not take priority over the other.


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

No clue what happened. If its proven that Enzo was there he should be fired. Too much proof these people are all drug addicts to not fire him. If he raped her, he's a scumbag and should be in jail, but either way WWE needs to let this moron go.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Big Bopper said:


> No clue what happened. If its proven that Enzo was there he should be fired. Too much proof these people are all drug addicts to not fire him. If he raped her, he's a scumbag and should be in jail, but either way WWE needs to let this moron go.


He's not officially guilty yet. He should NOT be suspended, it is setting a bad precedent. Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty? We live in an accusation world now, I'm tired of it.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Not to mention, have you people even read the story? Sounds like total BS, I'm sorry, nothing about the story makes sense. She comes out now? Here's what makes me suspicious, and I know MANY of you know what I mean by this because we've ALL seen it. 

First off, she goes out and WILLINGLY gets HAMMERED. Knowing that she will be vulnerable. She then GOES BACK to his spot. Okay, keep all this in mind, so far. You're drunk, and then you decide to go to some dude's place? Real Innocent. Then, supposedly Enzo comes up on her and she says "no" and he says "I have 1 million followers." Most girls in general always say no to start with, because like many have even told me, they dont want to look like a cheap girl by immediately saying yes. He probably then said "oh come on, I'm famous, I'm an instagram star, let's have some fun." She probably let it happen, regretted it, and suddenly now comes around with an accusation to be famous.

Look I'm not saying this is exactly what happened, but there's TWO SIDES TO EVERY STORY. We CANNOT assume everyone is GUILTY based off an accusation. Look at the Jameis Winston story, and countless other athletes who have been wrongly accused of it. Suspending him was ridiculous!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Yeah, I'm finding this hard to believe as wellness policies and shit would've definitely picked that up, but if true I feel sorry for the girl.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



DoucheyLifter said:


> He's not officially guilty yet. He should NOT be suspended, it is setting a bad precedent. Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty? We live in an accusation world now, I'm tired of it.


Innocent until proven only applies to court of law, that's it. Has nothing to do with work place or public opinion.

If I was accused of rape, my employer would fire me tomorrow.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Pronk255 said:


> Innocent until proven only applies to court of law, that's it. Has nothing to do with work place or public opinion.
> 
> If I was accused of rape, my employer would fire me tomorrow.


So that's the world we live in now. An accusation/lie can get you supposedly fired and ruin your life and career. This gives even more credibility to what I'm saying. We cannot go around just taking an accusation as fact.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

This thread shows why so many women don't report rapes. They're are just ridiculed and shamed.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Pronk255 said:


> This thread shows why so many women don't report rapes. They're are just ridiculed and shamed.


Oh great, it's the usual counter-argument. Please, the amount of false accusations we have now grossly outweighs real cases of rape. It's turning into a witch hunt now.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Not happy in respect to the fact that Enzo got accused, especially if he turns out to be innocent as that stink ain't ever gonna truly wash off, but if it gets him off my TV then...


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



SpikeDudley said:


> Well three days is less than one week
> 
> Do you really not know how many days are in a week?


??? The source I saw she claimed it happened in October

https://www.forbes.com/sites/alfred...nzo-amore-amid-rape-allegations/#2bf6a17649d4

What are you on about?


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



DoucheyLifter said:


> Oh great, it's the usual counter-argument. Please, the amount of false accusations we have now grossly outweighs real cases of rape. It's turning into a witch hunt now.



curious to know how'd you react to a family member if they came to you and said something happened. would you call them a liar?

learn something. 


> Only about 2% of all rape and related sex charges are determined to be false, the same percentage as for other felonies (FBI).


https://web.stanford.edu/group/maan/cgi-bin/?page_id=297


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Pronk255 said:


> curious to know how'd you react to a family member if they came to you and said something happened. would you call them a liar?
> 
> learn something.
> 
> ...


I don't care what BS stats the Far Left Liberal Stanford spits out. They have their own agenda.

I know I would never allow a female in my family to get wasted and go to some dude's place saying she could probably suck his D, then regret having sex when it escalates and citing "Rape." Not to mention, weeks later.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Pizzamorg said:


> Not happy in respect to the fact that Enzo got accused, especially if he turns out to be innocent as that stink ain't ever gonna truly wash off, but if it gets him off my TV then...


With the amount of women coming out of the woodwork who remembered they were raped 4-months-30 years ago, I'm sure people are going to forget pretty fast about individual cases. Especially like D list stars like Enzo.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



DoucheyLifter said:


> I don't care what BS stats the Far Left Liberal Stanford spits out. They have their own agenda.
> 
> I know I would never allow a female in my family to get wasted and go to some dude's place saying she could probably suck his D, then regret having sex when it escalates and citing "Rape." Not to mention, weeks later.


lmao, fake news, huh? 

I give you facts and your response is "well I don't believe it." well, who would you believe? or better yet, show me your facts that prove me wrong.

must be tough being so uneducated that "facts" are up for opinion.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> With the amount of women coming out of the woodwork who remembered they were raped 4-months-30 years ago, I'm sure people are going to forget pretty fast about individual cases. Especially like D list stars like Enzo.


While that is true in the wider sense for sure, WWE have a weird stance on these sorts of things. They are quite happy to piss on their product and call it a joke but yet run a disciplinary system like they are officiating a real combat sports company.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Pizzamorg said:


> While that is true in the wider sense for sure, WWE have a weird stance on these sorts of things. They are quite happy to piss on their product and call it a joke but yet run a disciplinary system like they are officiating a real combat sports company.


Well how long can they keep him suspended? Like seriously? How can cops even investigate an alleged rape that happened 4 months ago? Like what possible evidence to prove he raped her could there possibly be other than her word? Or maybe asking people who were allegedly there? Point is it's not going to be a sherlock holmes mystery investigation to find out if he's guilty or not.

So really how long can they keep him suspended?


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

You dudes calling this a "witch hunt" have no idea how ironic that is do you?

They didn't believe women in the Salem Witch Hunt days either...


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Well how long can they keep him suspended? Like seriously? How can cops even investigate an alleged rape that happened 4 months ago? Like what possible evidence to prove he raped her could there possibly be other than her word? Or maybe asking people who were allegedly there? Point is it's not going to be a sherlock holmes mystery investigation to find out if he's guilty or not.
> 
> So really how long can they keep him suspended?


Who knows with these guys.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Blazeblaze said:


> You dudes calling this a "witch hunt" have no idea how ironic that is do you?
> 
> They didn't believe women in the Salem Witch Hunt days either...


Uh, okay? What kind of an argument was that?


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Blazeblaze said:


> You dudes calling this a "witch hunt" have no idea how ironic that is do you?
> 
> They didn't believe women in the Salem Witch Hunt days either...


The Salem Witch Hunt accusers were adolescent girls and they were believed over the 14 women and 6 men that were executed.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

For all the cucks in here


----------



## Revillution15 (Mar 3, 2017)

Anybody see Ashleigh Banfield on CNN? My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Well thanks for taking such a strong stand against rape, men. 

LOL what a bunch of pathetic apologists here.


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Sounding like a bunch of Bill Cosby fans.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Blazeblaze said:


> Well thanks for taking such a strong stand against rape, men.
> 
> LOL what a bunch of pathetic apologists here.


You made an account just for this?


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> You made an account just for this?


You can SUCK IT...

Consensually if you want.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Blazeblaze said:


> Well thanks for taking such a strong stand against rape, men.
> 
> LOL what a bunch of pathetic apologists here.


I would like to report Blazeblaze for raping me. I would like the mods to ban his account please. Proof? Nah, I got none of it. But if you don't ban him, you're all rape apologists.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I like how you guys are either "All women have been raped and oppressed by male pigs one way or another" or "lol wahmen lying again just to get money and attention". Be a little bit more open minded, ey?


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

If you ever needed proof we're living in a rape culture where victims are blamed and roasted and excuses are found for rapists this thread is a pretty great example...


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



DJ Punk said:


> I like how you guys are either "All women have been raped and oppressed by male pigs one way or another" or "lol wahmen lying again just to get money and attention". Be a little bit more open minded, ey?


I take real rape very seriously, like I would fucking legit murder someone who raped my mother, sister, etc. But all these girls coming out 6 months - 50 years later... sorry honey you weren't raped, you just have buyer's remorse. Just because you feel bad about sucking a dick down the road doesn't mean it's rape.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Blazeblaze said:


> If you ever needed proof we're living in a rape culture where victims are blamed and roasted and excuses are found for rapists this thread is a pretty great example...


Too much of a cuck to use your real account? You had to make a new one just for this thread?


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Too much of a cuck to use your real account? You had to make a new one just for this thread?


Bro I'm just new here and have a conscience. 

You think Philomena isn't somebody's daughter, sister, etc.? The case is obviously credible enough for the police to get involved and investigate.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I take real rape very seriously, like I would fucking legit murder someone who raped my mother, sister, etc. But all these girls coming out 6 months - 50 years later... sorry honey you weren't raped, you just have buyer's remorse. Just because you feel bad about sucking a dick down the road doesn't mean it's rape.


THIS, exactly. Not to mention, how many times do women always like "the drama" and "douchebag players" who think sex, only sex, and will manipulate and lie their way to it? They all admit to it, love the guys who pressure sex and never go for "nice, sweet guys." Then cry afoul when they regret what they did.

In this case, this girl got hammered, went to Enzo's pad with the intent of giving a BJ and more. He pressured her, she said sure, regrets it and now lies.

Look, I'm a straight shooter, and legitimate rape I 100% condemn strongly. But sometimes this gets ridiculous and I also surely won't be called scum by some people here, or "pathetic." Uncalled for.


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

The people here jumping at the opportunity to trash a rape victim who came forward here are pathetic. 

This case is obviously credible or it wouldn't be under police investigation.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK looking through her YouTube and twitter this lady has issues. I ain't going accuse Enzo of anything till the police rule on this cause this lady does not seem trustworthy.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



DoucheyLifter said:


> THIS, exactly. Not to mention, how many times do women always like "the drama" and "douchebag players" who think sex, only sex, and will manipulate and lie their way to it? They all admit to it, love the guys who pressure sex and never go for "nice, sweet guys." Then cry afoul when they regret what they did.
> 
> In this case, this girl got hammered, went to Enzo's pad with the intent of giving a BJ and more. He pressured her, she said sure, regrets it and now lies.
> 
> Look, I'm a straight shooter, and legitimate rape I 100% condemn strongly. But sometimes this gets ridiculous and I also surely won't be called scum by some people here, or "pathetic." Uncalled for.


Preaching to the choir buddy. At least some of us still have our wits about us.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Blazeblaze said:


> The people here jumping at the opportunity to trash a rape victim who came forward here are pathetic.
> 
> This case is obviously credible or it wouldn't be under police investigation.


Your logic is flawed. She accused and informed authorities, and unfortunately they are involved now. You seem to automatically assume b/c the next step happened, its "credible" and "fact" with Enzo guilty. Cut me a break!


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

You assume that because I'm not trashing the rape victim and defending the accused rapist? It's super rare for women to come forward with allegations of sexual assault because of the treatment they receive exemplified in this thread. It's rape culture you STUPID IDIOTS.

Enzo will get his day in court.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Blazeblaze said:


> You assume that because I'm not trashing the rape victim and defending the accused rapist? It's super rare for women to come forward with allegations of sexual assault because of the treatment they receive exemplified in this thread. It's rape culture you STUPID IDIOTS.
> 
> Enzo will get his day in court.


Sounds like some personal resentment there. Why? Lol in any case, deal with it!

You're acting hysterical and Whiny. There's no rape culture, that's absurd.


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Yeah there is... the hardcore rape defence exemplified in this thread is a direct example of rape culture... your defence and instance on trashing rape victims makes it less likely women will come forward to report rapes... giving cover for rapists everywhere... YOU STUPID IDIOT


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I take real rape very seriously, like I would fucking legit murder someone who raped my mother, sister, etc. But all these girls coming out 6 months - 50 years later... sorry honey you weren't raped, you just have buyer's remorse. Just because you feel bad about sucking a dick down the road doesn't mean it's rape.


I agree, but to an extent. There are legitimate cases where it has heavily scarred people and fucked with their psyche to the point where they feel like they couldn't come out and tell someone about what happened right away. Perhaps they felt threatened? I don't know because I have never been in that situation. The point is, there are pathetic women with "buyer's remorse" and legit cases like the recent Olympian doctor scandal. Not being open minded when it comes to this subject is outright ignorant and idiotic. It's the equivalent of never believing anyone crying wolf because a few did it for shits and giggles. But what about the one genuine kid who's literally crying wolf because there actually is a wolf? Are we going to let him get eaten alive because we dealt with a couple fucktards in the past lying about it?


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

BTW that's a Y2J reference there


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Blazeblaze said:


> Yeah there is... the hardcore rape defence exemplified in this thread is a direct example of rape culture... your defence and instance on trashing rape victims makes it less likely women will come forward to report rapes... giving cover for rapists everywhere... YOU STUPID IDIOT


I'm done here, do not appreciate you slander by calling me a "stupid idiot." Grow up.


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



DoucheyLifter said:


> I'm done here, do not appreciate you slander by calling me a "stupid idiot." Grow up.


I've got three words for you... SUCK IT... Consentually

*crotch chop*


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

can't teach that etc


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



NondescriptWWEfan said:


> can't teach that etc


You know what you can teach? ...


A culture of consent to help prevent sexual violence. 

*opens Powerpoint Presention*


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

This woman seems like a mess. Enzo seems like a mess. This whole situation is a mess. What the fuck are these people doing with their lives? Stay off the fucking drugs and be a productive member of society.

Guilty or not of rape, Enzo is going to be getting a lot more random wellness tests and I hope they bust him. If he's off doing blow and all kinds of shit with shady people, I'd prefer he stay out of the locker room. If he's not, then good for him.

The only fair way to approach the situation is to be neutral. Both people involved are so full of drama it's insane. I could see it happening, I could see it not happening. It's too bad it's a situation at all though. Enzo gets himself into this shit. No sympathy for that part of it.


----------



## Bun Dem (Apr 2, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

You know even if the lady seems promiscuous it doesn't mean you can drug and then rape her. Let's see if the police find enough evidence against Enzo.


----------



## ieatass (Sep 26, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Always thought he was a douche with Tupac tattoo.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Woah. Hopefully this isn't true.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

@ goofs itt

stop being trolled by sally. Stop being goofy.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

This whole thing is just so sad.

If you check out her twitter feed and her YouTube account, she is so messed up. That's not me accusing her of any wrong doing, just stating that she is just so young, and has so many issues. We don't have enough information to make a judgement, and we probably never will. I just hope that the police do have enough information and/or evidence to get to the truth and act accordingly.

What I will say is this:

In response to some of the messages in this thread ... whether she's an escort, whether she's a prostitute, whether she's a drug addict, whether she initially said she would perform oral sex on him or not ... if they drugged her to the point that she could no longer consent - and no longer actually walk out of the place - that is rape. No question.

I don't care what the woman's background is, or what she may do on any other given night. None of that changes the fact that if you have sex with someone without their consent, you raped them. Don't give me this "grey area" bullshit about how she didn't technically say no because she was not capable of talking. If her version of events are accurate, they knowingly plied her with debilitating drugs in order to get her into that state.

Again, we only have one side of the story. The police report and results found in the examination the day after will hopefully provide the rest.

Either way, I think this is very likely the last straw for WWE. Whatever the results of the rape investigation, given Enzo's recent issues in the company, it seems likely that they will use the situation as a reason to fire him. They already suspended him ... I don't think we'll see him again.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Welp, so much for all the "why didn't she go to the police" people. I missed a lot of this emerging because I was in bed, but people on both sides who jump straight to their own conclusions need to wind their necks in and wait for due process. I'd assume she was heavily drug tested at the time, so the case may come down to whether or not they actually did have sex (or he raped her) and then whether or not she was even able to consent. Stupid to attack either party until the investigation is done as it just makes everybody look silly.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Wow..and to think the whole company is a mess too. How much more until Enzo gets future endeavor'd? Then again, until he's proven guilty it's really hard to comment on a story that has two sides.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

This sounds absurd.



> Enzo Amore goes 'Layla thank you for bringing this girl around. This is the type of girl I've been waiting for... that I can just destroy. She's such a lightweight, she doesn't even know what's going on. I'm going to rape the shit out of her.' At first Layla and her boyfriend are like 'Dude, come on are you for real? That's kind of fucked.' And (Enzo) was like 'No, I'm doing it. I don't care what you say.'



Incredibly hard to believe and over the top. Borderline cartoonish. Ultimately, anyone proclaiming his guilt is just as dangerous to a functioning society-- if not more so -- than those proclaiming his innocence. The Salem Witch Trials isn't a work of fiction people and some of the individuals in this thread were the precise type of people whom were responsible for over a dozen of innocent deaths and public lynchings. 

You don't grab torches any sooner than you proclaim innocence. If he did it, hopefully they throw him under the jail. If he's innocent? Well....we need to have a serious discussion on the criminal ramifications for accusations of false rape. You don't get to destroy someone's life and simply walk away with yours intact. You're going to inevitably reach a point where if the justice system refuses to address the issue, then society will. In any case, Enzo has consistently surrounded himself with unsavory characters so him finding himself in headlines such as this was inevitable. Be mindful of the company you keep. It usually says a lot about you.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I honestly don't think Enzo raped her. they probably had consensual sex then she found out Enzo was making money which lead to this. this is the same woman who has a video on YouTube, boasting about she fabricated a pregnancy to keep her ex boyfriend around. most likely he had money too and let's not over look what she does on instagram. but if Enzo did do it then throw the book at him.


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

Miss Sally said:


> It's a good thing that despite the fact she was under the influence of several brain altering chemicals she was able to give such a detailed and thought out account of what happened.
> 
> Even more fortunate that Enzo seems to have made his intentions to rape her, not have sex with her made known. He is truly a mad man to hire an escort with the intentions of rape rather than just paying for some sex. All part of a scheme.
> 
> ...


LOL so now looking at a woman is a crime.......I guess that is unless you are Johnny Depp.


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I'm kind of skeptical only due to the fact that she doesn't have the screenshot of the initial conversation of them asking her to *@#$%! Enzo but she has the screenshot of Tyler asking if she is good. If you were raped this would be substantial evidence towards the case. She also stated that she was possibly down to do it. Not basing my opinion on her being an escort but it seems like she was down to *@#$%! Enzo based on her not producing the text before the encounter. Also if she went to police already more than likely they didn't find any evidence of her being raped or drugged. 

People in this thread saying we are wrong for not believing her need to look at all the evidence being presented atm and really think about it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

"People who believe her are feminists"

"People who think she's making it up are rape apologists"

"People jumping to either conclusion are literally hitler"

opcorn


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Yes because there's loads of people being called "literally Hitler." What a pathetic reach.


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Miss Sally said:


> The accused if found innocent serve the purpose of being warnings to those who do such crimes, imagine how bad it will be for them if the innocent are treated in such a way! It's a small price to pay to ensure safety and more victims come forth knowing that even if the courts don't find the person guilty, they will still be punished.
> 
> Considering 9/10 rapists are men and men constantly think of sex and fantasize without consent about women I'd say it's more the males fault for such harsh realities and stigmas, maybe when males change their toxic and sexist behavior they won't need to fear labels because they won't earn them.
> 
> In our Society it's the duty of the majority to sacrifice for the minority, if it be taxes, lives or even reputation. Thus 100 innocent men being accused is worth it if one guilty man is brought forth. By putting out that the accused are innocent right away it ensures the victims are blamed, silenced and don't come forward. The ability to accuse and be believed outweighs the negatives of wrongful accusations. When the guilty are brought forth, the ends justifies the means.


With all due respect. The way you think is severally flawed to the point it's not funny. Men aren't the only ones who fantasize. Women do it too and by that definition, women are rapist too. Women also check out men(unwanted looks) so by that definiton women are rapist too. Fantasizing and checking someone out does not mean make a person a rapist that is normal human behavior and if you believe this god bless you heart.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbf I would be falling for Sally's posts if I did know the poster and he was being scarastic. Cause some people literally think like that. I ain't jumping to conclusions on this cause Enzo is hardly a Saint but the women has issues herself. Going to wait for the police verdict but if he raped her hope he rots in prison.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Whether he did it or not, no way he is going to get convicted based on the evidence thats being presented here.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> Whether he did it or not, no way he is going to get convicted based on the evidence thats being presented here.


We can't really comment though because her personal "evidence" isn't remotely as important as the evidence the police may or may not have. If there's DNA evidence and security videos from the hotel etc then a conviction can happen easily enough. We don't know whether or not any of that stuff exists so it's a bit premature to state there won't be a conviction regardless. It's very much a "wait and see" situation.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Haven't been on this thread since like page 15. What'd I miss? 



> 'Layla thank you for bringing this girl around. This is the type of girl I've been waiting for... that I can just destroy. She's such a lightweight, she doesn't even know what's going on. I'm going to rape the shit out of her.' At first Layla and her boyfriend are like 'Dude, come on are you for real? That's kind of fucked.' And (Enzo) was like 'No, I'm doing it. I don't care what you say.'


This sounds completely fabricated I must say


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



thelaughingman said:


> With all due respect. The way you think is severally flawed to the point it's not funny. Men aren't the only ones who fantasize. Women do it too and by that definition, women are rapist too. Women also check out men(unwanted looks) so by that definiton women are rapist too. Fantasizing and checking someone out does not mean make a person a rapist that is normal human behavior and if you believe this god bless you heart.


Women do fantasize but it isn't the same, since the majority of rapists, child molesters and sexual assaulters are Male, this is a Male problem. Men obviously don't have the capacity to control their urges in a healthy way and their centuries of Patriarchal domination has lead them to think they're entitled to women, can't get her to say yes? No problem for men, just rape. Too afraid of possibly going to prison? Just do so with a fantasy. The behavior doesn't change. 

Change will only happen and women will only be safe when the Male behavior is modified to make them safe around women, children and even each other. 



SovereignVA said:


> I'm a man, and I've literally never done that before. And I'm positive you'll never have enough evidence to prove that part of the statement.


Unless you're a eunuch you've thought about women in some sexualized way who did not give you consent, you're guilty. 



Roy Mustang said:


> Tbf I would be falling for Sally's posts if I did know the poster and *he* was being scarastic. Cause some people literally think like that. I ain't jumping to conclusions on this cause Enzo is hardly a Saint but the women has issues herself. Going to wait for the police verdict but if he raped her hope he rots in prison.


So because you don't agree with my posts I'm now denied my sex/gender and should be dismissed? That sounds like sexist, misogynist, rapist sympathizer talk to me. Seems like some men here need to be accused to straighten out their wayward thinking.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I take real rape very seriously, like I would fucking legit murder someone who raped my mother, sister, etc. But all these girls coming out 6 months - 50 years later... sorry honey you weren't raped, you just have buyer's remorse. Just because you feel bad about sucking a dick down the road doesn't mean it's rape.


For someone with such (rightful) venom towards rape, you don't actually seem to have much sympathy for victims. Sadly a lot of rapes aren't reported immediately or ever. Its a more emotionally/psychologically damaging crime than it is physical. I'd say luckily for you you dont know anyone who has been raped, but its terrifying how much it messes with the victims heads. Alot of them blame themselves, or cant relive it, cant deal with it, cant face it, or face their attacker. Sadly a lot of the time its not a crime that is reported immediately, the victims often have a lot of mental scarring to deal with.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Not gonna jump to conclusions but oh boy is this gonna taint Enzo's career.


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Miss Sally said:


> Women do fantasize but it isn't the same, since the majority of rapists, child molesters and sexual assaulters are Male, this is a Male problem. Men obviously don't have the capacity to control their urges in a healthy way and their centuries of Patriarchal domination has lead them to think they're entitled to women, can't get her to say yes? No problem for men, just rape. Too afraid of possibly going to prison? Just do so with a fantasy. The behavior doesn't change.
> 
> Change will only happen and women will only be safe when the Male behavior is modified to make them safe around women, children and even each other.
> 
> ...


If women could rape, like men can, they would be doing it just as much. Its just physiology differences which means that men are the ones who are in control of sex. 

I dont think we men have a particular fetish for having sex with a woman without consent. If anything it seems to be more of a female fantasy thing judging by the themes of romantic novels women read. Regardless, fantasy is fantasy. Men like to feel out of control just like women do, such as dominatrix. 

I think its important to not generalise by saying "men are like" or "women are like" because you are not a man and never will be, just like I will never be a woman.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



RavishingRickRules said:


> We can't really comment though because her personal "evidence" isn't remotely as important as the evidence the police may or may not have. If there's DNA evidence and security videos from the hotel etc then a conviction can happen easily enough. We don't know whether or not any of that stuff exists so it's a bit premature to state there won't be a conviction regardless. It's very much a "wait and see" situation.


What DNA would they be comparing it to? Does he have any priors where he was made to submit DNA for something?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Stinger Fan said:


> What DNA would they be comparing it to? Does he have any priors where he was made to submit DNA for something?


I'm not sure how it works in the US but here in the UK if you're accused of something and arrested they take a DNA sample from you. If they don't do that there then your criminal justice system is even more fucked up than I thought. She had a rape kit administered so they'd compare the sample from her to the sample from the suspect. I'm not really sure why you asked the question tbh, I'd have thought that was obvious.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

She can be fucked by Harvey Weinstein for all I give a Nia Jax.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Stinger Fan said:


> What DNA would they be comparing it to? Does he have any priors where he was made to submit DNA for something?


It sounds like she went to the hospital and did a rape kit, so they'd have whatever DNA was found from that. And would now have to get Enzo's DNA for a comparison and see if it matches.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Someone literally posted that their is more false rape cases than true rape cases

This is why people don’t like wrestling fans people


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Whoa. I'm just skimming this shit but I gotta ask

Is this the worst thread since Benoit ?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

WWE are completely right to suspend him until more is know, or until the investigation into this is finalized. Even if cleared, this is going to taint his career and personal life.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Haven't read the thread but I hope no ones lynching Enzo based on the allegation. It may be true. It could just as easily not be. 

Twitter is not the Justice System, though it feels like it's becoming just that. 

From what I've seen so far of her - She's too emotionally scarred to be having sex, yet using the visits to her Twitter page to promote naked selfies of herself and asking people to DM her for money.... 

Her story and various details have seemingly changed a few times already, especially that of the "mental hospital." I use quote marks not to detract from her supposed struggles, I just hate the use of the term "mental hospital".


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I find this very upsetting. I wouldn't go as far as to say that Enzo was the reason I tuned in but his segments entertained me the most over the past year. If the accusations are true, and they appear to be to me, then it's just awful and depressing. He had everything going for him and ruined it by being a scumbag pig.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



RavishingRickRules said:


> I'm not sure how it works in the US but here in the UK if you're accused of something and arrested they take a DNA sample from you. If they don't do that there then your criminal justice system is even more fucked up than I thought. She had a rape kit administered so they'd compare the sample from her to the sample from the suspect. I'm not really sure why you asked the question tbh, I'd have thought that was obvious.


What confuses me is I haven't seen anything about whether or not he submitted DNA for testing unless I missed something. 



december_blue said:


> It sounds like she went to the hospital and did a rape kit, so they'd have whatever DNA was found from that. And would now have to get Enzo's DNA for a comparison and see if it matches.


She did the kit a few days after. What I'm confused by is what would they be comparing that DNA to. I'm unaware of Enzo giving DNA to compare the samples which they've been waiting on the results since October. Unless I missed something. From my knowledge usually they'd have 2 samples for comparison especially since she's specifically accusing one person and not an unknown attacker


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Stinger Fan said:


> What confuses me is I haven't seen anything about whether or not he submitted DNA for testing unless I missed something.
> 
> 
> She did the kit a few days after. What I'm confused by is what would they be comparing that DNA to. I'm unaware of Enzo giving DNA to compare the samples which they've been waiting on the results since October. Unless I missed something. From my knowledge usually they'd have 2 samples for comparison especially since she's specifically accusing one person and not an unknown attacker


You wouldn't read anything about him submitting DNA, that's not how police investigations work. If he's been arrested as a suspect he'll be giving DNA whether it's reported or not. Believe it or not, not everything is posted online for the voyeur society to pull apart


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Miss Sally said:


> If you're truly innocent you'll have nothing to hide. Only the guilty want privacy and hide behind notions such "innocent until proven guilty". That line of thinking ensures the guilty party can hide their misdeeds and wrongdoing. If you're innocent then you should not fear judgment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I genuinely believe you need to look into your own soul and stop being so paranoid. If I look at an attractive woman it doesn't mean I want to rape her. My parents brought me up better than that. Oh I m also a normal human being and not a psychopath. 

Please don't argue this point with me because I'll disprove and destroy every single bgke argument you come back with. 

My final point, just because a guy or gal looks at you doesn't mean they automatically want to mate with you. You want laws passed to stop men looking at women? Ok then we will have laws to stop women looking at men too.


----------



## Zerato (Jan 16, 2018)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

I read her social media post and went to check her account after so I'll straight say this:

This sounds like hot garbage. People need to chill on the conclusions either way. Even If she was raped then her attitude of handling this whole thing is preposterous. And if she's lying which is my first inclination to this [not the first false rape accusation these days] and she's had consensual sex and is now trying to ruin the lives of multiple people... I mean, I'd love to know what the consequences for her will be. She deserves her life to be ruined if she's making false rape accusations and vice versa for the guys if there is actual truth in it.


----------



## Mr. Speed (Jun 3, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

i couldn't decipher her tweet. is she accusing him of forced oral or forced regular sex?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

He's been released.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955874078614843392


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



december_blue said:


> He's been released.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955874078614843392


:lol That means there is undeniable evidence he raped someone.. WWE would never risk firing someone only over allegations unless they had their hands on substantial proof he is a fucking rapist.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Well damn, think they found out something we didn't?


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Well, I'm speechless...


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*

Thank you God I don't have to listen to that absolute prick anymore. :YES

Eric Arndt is a disgusting, vile, filthy cretin.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Therapy said:


> :lol That means there is undeniable evidence he raped someone.. WWE would never risk firing someone only over allegations unless they had their hands on substantial proof he is a fucking rapist.


Or it could be that he's such an insufferable piece of shit and has been such a problem that he's already been on such thin ice and it's not worth letting it play out...
Either way, good riddance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after allegations of rape*

Won't miss him. If there really is evidence, he should be prosecuted. If not, maybe WWE just caved to the zeitgeist of the moment.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after allegations of rape*

I've seen reports/scoops (through some wrestle twitter outlets) that Enzo *did not tell WWE about the investigation* and they just learned about it really recently (for reference, the investigation has been ongoing since October). So I imagine that REALLY pissed them off and didn't help his case here.


----------



## Dr Eisenfaust (Jun 15, 2016)

No smoke without fire.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after allegations of rape*

Wow then I am guessing there must be proof he did it or substantial proof for the police to think he did.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Cabanarama said:


> Or it could be that he's such an insufferable piece of shit and has been such a problem that he's already been on such thin ice and it's not worth letting it play out...
> Either way, good riddance.


While I agree only to a point. If they did fire him just for that, at this time no matter what they fired him for it''s going to look like they fired him for being a rapist.

So I don't think WWE fired him just for being annoying and on thin ice... They know this is going to look like they fired him for being a rapist. So chances are. They have proof he's a rapist.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



december_blue said:


> He's been released.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955874078614843392


:yay

I've also noticed there's no "we wish Enzo well in his future endeavours". Now don't have a Cruiserweight title tournament, just give the title to Cedric Alexander since he was (more than likely) winning the strap at Royal Rumble.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after allegations of rape*

I guess I'm going to have to ask this question. What does a rape kit show???

How does a kit differentiate between rape or not rape, or rough or not rough sex?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Not surprised that he was released, even if he was innocent the damage is already done and people will always remind it about this incident. I mean, they haven't brought back Hogan for saying the "N" word on a private conversation, this is a lot worse.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after allegations of rape*



Reil said:


> I've seen reports/scoops (through some wrestle twitter outlets) that Enzo *did not tell WWE about the investigation* and they just learned about it really recently (for reference, the investigation has been ongoing since October). So I imagine that REALLY pissed them off and didn't help his case here.


This seems plausible to me. The investigation's being going since October so Enzo's definitely known about it since then. So either WWE knew about the investigation and waited until the accuser went public to suspend him (highly unlikely) or he hid it from them and now they're rightfully pissed about it (way more probable.) Now if this turns out to be a real accusation and he gets convicted I wonder whether all of the "he definitely didn't do it" people will realise how stupid they looked? Probably not.


----------



## Zyta (Jun 28, 2011)

When did Liv Morgan break up with him. If it's around mid-october maybe she knew or had a suspicion.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

That was quick.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Well.....I hope this is untrue for the obvious reasons..no one should have to go through a rape or anything close to it..

That said, as someone who was a fan of Enzo, it's also disappointing in the sense that he had so much potential. Not to trivialise the actual issue here, but that alone is a shame.

But yeah, hopefully this didn't happen at all and I'm not one to downplay an accusation - especially one as serious as this, but I'm also someone that feels like I can't say anything without hearing both sides. I know with sexual abuse it's a lot harder than it would be for any other type of crime and I'm also not ignorant to male's specifically making these females feel as if they can't say anything.

The replies in this thread are awful. Regardless of what she had done before, whether she takes drugs or is a sex worker, I feel as if we should all be grown enough to have an adult conversation about something as serious as this.

Once again, it's a shame and I do hope he is able to clear his name if he has done nothing wrong, but if the accusations are in fact true, I can't support him in any way.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955876867462041602
Yeah, not cluing WWE (his employer) in is a very bad idea, and even if he is cleared of charges, the fact that he didn't warn WWE of this is still incredibly stupid on his part.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Good lord. I was holding my tongue until we got some more information, but I have to kind of assume that if they released him that they confirmed something. Heard a bunch of stories about him being a douche and kind of "entitled" to women, but I never expected some shit like this to go down. Absolute trash bag of a human being.



Reil said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955876867462041602
> Yeah, not cluing WWE (his employer) in is a very bad idea, and even if he is cleared of charges, the fact that he didn't warn WWE of this is still incredibly stupid on his part.


Not the brightest lad :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

If they found some evidence and got him then fuck him but if he really got fired over allegations then that's a shame.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



december_blue said:


> He's been released.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955874078614843392


Maybe he asked for his release because he doesn't want this whole thing to play out in the public eye. 

If he admitted to having sex with the woman and there was a prosecutor willing to take a he said/she said case to trial, I could see it not being worth it for WWE to keep him around any way. Even if he was eventually exonerated there could be stuff come out about his behavior that would give them very bad PR given the "pro-woman" stuff they're trying to promote.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I'm sure they've wanted to release him for a while and they jumped on this as the pretext. Sure the guy sells merch but everyone who's ever met him seems to say nothing but bad things about him and the guy genuinely seems like a scumbag. I normally treat these cases and accusations with skepticism but I can see Enzo involved in a real scummy act, though as of now that's only confirmation bias from my perception of him.

I won't miss him on the show. He redeemed himself somewhat as a heel but his act was still a hindrance. Hopefully Gulak can now ascend to the top heel position in that division.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

The Zo Train just ran out of gas.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

WWE must be pretty certain on this one, would be very poor on their part to throw him to the wolves based on simply an allegation.

I still hope it’s not true, but if it is then hopefully justice is done and Amore enjoys the sorry excuse of a life he will have to live.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

If they fired him off a mere allegation, then I'm done supporting this shitty company.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Unlikeable, annoying, talentless, good riddance.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

That sound you hear is Big Cass logging into CareerBuilder and submitting his resume..


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Therapy said:


> While I agree only to a point. If they did fire him just for that, at this time no matter what they fired him for it''s going to look like they fired him for being a rapist.
> 
> So I don't think WWE fired him just for being annoying and on thin ice... They know this is going to look like they fired him for being a rapist. So chances are. They have proof he's a rapist.


I think it's a mixture... i do think it's telling how quickly they fired Enzo while Rich Swann is still suspended and not fired for assaulting his wife, when the stuff on him seems pretty damning...

Also, apparently, the alleged rape has been under investigation for the past few months and WWE just found out about it now, so that could also be the reason why he got fired...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> If they found some evidence and got him then fuck him but if he really got fired over allegations then that's a shame.


Maybe they were going to suspend him until it was proven and he asked for his release.

Or they have the evidence they need and released him. Haven't other women also said Enzo sexually assaulted them in the past?

BTW has anymore made the joke yet Enzo is No-Amore


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Fired because of an accusation seems wrong. If he ends up not guilty, he'll be sueing. If he is guilty, he'll be in jail anyway. Can't defend the title in the slammer.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

There is a video of this woman saying that she lied she was pregnant to get back at an ex bf, there is also a video of her laughing at rape.



WWE I hope you fired him because you found he was guilty


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Ouch, that was quick.

Incredible though, one of WWE's most popular acts in a tag team with Cass in NXT, the downhill slope has been steep since then. Good riddance if the whole thing turns out to be true though, the guy overall seems like a poor human being anyway.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Yeah dumb move not telling WWE about the allegations. I'm pretty sure that's why he was released. There's no way they'd know he's guilty already.

Enjoyed him, hope he gets back to WWE if he gets cleared but chances of that is slim. Lets hope this woman isn't lying........


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

What's Enrico D'Amore doing here in the Impact Zone?


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I honestly doubt he was released because anything's been proven at this point. I feel as if there'd be an actual story that broke before WWE released him. I'd assume it had more to do with the in the dark thing, plus the press that comes with it.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Just shows what a terrible idea it was to job out Neville to freakin' Enzo Amore.

You screw over your most consistent performer, in order to push a clown and a well-established trainwreck. Good job WWE. Now you've lost both, and 205 is basically dead.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

AND IT'S ALL OVER. JUST LIKE THAT. 



They must have found out something.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Sheesh I take back what I said yesterday then musta had some overwhelming evidence. Wonder if he gets the Benoit light treatment even though his contributions couldn't touch Benoit's


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

They may have confirmed something that hasn't been made public yet and fired him, but if Enzo hadn't clued in his employer about the investigation to begin with, that tells you that he probably had something to hide.

Shame that his general douche-baggery managed to derail his potential.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Not telling WWE that he was being investigated for rape? Dude is an idiot. Rape charges aren't something to take lightly (which it sounds like he was) and I can understand why they fired him once they found out.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sheesh I take back what I said yesterday then musta had some overwhelming evidence. Wonder if he gets the Benoit light treatment even though his contributions couldn't touch Benoit's


They didn't even wish him luck in his future endeavors.. He's definitely on a blackballed list..


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



ForYourOwnGood said:


> The Zo Train just ran out of gas.


But now we know what "The Zo Train" really means:focus


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

Glad he is gone.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

You keep saying he should have told the WWE. But how is that an obligation? If you get a DUI tonight, are you going into your bosses office tomorrow to let him know? Come on people.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Terrible that the way Enzo finally got fired was because he allegedly raped a woman

But AWESOME that he's finally fired


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

WOW.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955879982714228737
Can someone really be THAT retarded?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



TD_DDT said:


> You keep saying he should have told the WWE. But how is that an obligation? If you get a DUI tonight, are you going into your bosses office tomorrow to let him know? Come on people.


Yes.. That's SOP for any legitimate business. Accused or charged with a felony. Your job is to immediately notify your employer..


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow that went by really fast. Is it 205 Dead now? Enzo really did it this time..


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Hello Neville


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Well damn. I'm guessing they are going to do a tourney for the vacant title.

RIP Enzo. Realest dude in the unemployment room.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

If he got fired, then WWE likely got given some concrete info, otherwise this is a gross over-exaggeration and considering a rape accusation is on a different level than a domestic abuse case, I'm inclined to believe Enzo is a piece of shit.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



HankHill_85 said:


> They may have confirmed something that hasn't been made public yet and fired him, but if Enzo hadn't clued in his employer about the investigation to begin with, that tells you that he probably had something to hide.
> 
> Shame that his general douche-baggery managed to derail his potential.


I agree with this 


Even if he was innocent which Is very possible given how popular false rape accusation are not telling the WWE about it isn't something you can justify 

Although now if he came out as innocent he can sue the WWE for money


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



TD_DDT said:


> You keep saying he should have told the WWE. But how is that an obligation? If you get a DUI tonight, are you going into your bosses office tomorrow to let him know? Come on people.


Depends...is the company you work for on national television 3-4 times a week and in the eye of public media?


----------



## 674297 (Apr 28, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Now can we finally cancel 205 live?


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Therapy said:


> Yes.. That's SOP for any legitimate business. Accused or charged with a felony. Your job is to immediately notify your employer..


To be fair, I don't think most people would casually rock up to their job and let them know of any pending case they had until it crept up on them...

Most people hope that type of thing sorta fades away.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Bye bye Enzo. If he's a bonafide G like he says he is then he'll be fine in jail.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

And I thought the most exciting thing today would be reading people ranting about Raw.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I'm going to miss watching him get murdered. Oh well at least we always have strowman, Neville and ring rope. So long you piece of trash


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> WWE I hope you fired him because you found he was guilty


Why, what are you gonna do? Tell your buddy at TMZ about them? :lol

If he didn't inform them about the investigation he deserved to be canned for stupidity regardless of whether he raped the girl or not.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Good Riddance.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Neville quit coz he had to lose the title to this geek what a joke


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Well that happened quickly, wonder what happens to Gulak without Enzo.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

He started bad, he ended worse.
The question is: What's next for Cruiseweight Division?


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I assume something was found out?


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

WWE had enough of this prick.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

People were calling this woman nothing but an attention seeker too. They wouldn't fire him over allegations.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



TD_DDT said:


> You keep saying he should have told the WWE. But how is that an obligation? If you get a DUI tonight, are you going into your bosses office tomorrow to let him know? Come on people.


A DUI and an actual police investigation for rape are 2 different circumstances and you know that. 

Enzo made the company look bad by not telling them about an investigation. They could've helped him out and stood by him like they are with Ottunga, but Enzo didn't say a word and the company got caught with their pants down.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

BADAABOOM Passed out girl in the room HOW YOU DOIN?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



El Grappleador said:


> He started bad, he ended worse.
> The question is: What's next for Cruiseweight Division?


Probably a new tournament for the title on Raw during the next weeks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

It doesn't really mean WWE found something out. WWE could just feel Enzo isn't worth the hassle. It's not like he's some big star.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Goodbye to unwanted garbage.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

One of two things probably happened here. Either:

1. They have gotten some more concrete information that makes them believe that it's serious enough that cutting ties with him immediately was the best option.

OR:

2. He didn't inform them for months that he was being investigated for RAPE, and that alone was enough to make them go "we cannot keep him around" once they found out.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*

10 pages in and I had to give up on this thread; it contains some of the stupidest crap I've seen in a while, from both sides of the argument. Whether it's the "She's a prostitute, so she's definitely lying" attitude, or the calling for Enzo to be fired, basically have his whole life royally fucked, because of an allegation.

It was on reaching the following post though, that I was just done.




Miss Sally said:


> This isn't a subject you can be neutral on. There's a line in the sand and you best be on the right side of it, critical thinking and skepticism are simply misogyny and a way to dismiss women.
> 
> People love to talk about the *FACTS* yeah? What about the feelings of these women who should be believed once they even accuse someone? Nobody thinks about them.
> 
> Even if by chance that a man is falsely accused they're guilty of something, probably racism and that's good enough to call them out on.


That right there is possibly the most goddamn retarded, repugnant, asinine bullshit I've heard in some time.

You basically just said it's ok to falsely accuse someone of rape, simply because they're a man. Anyone who thinks that way must have some serious psychological issues.

This whole modern feminist movement is such crap, and not actually feminism at all. For all intents and purposes, it's man-hating, pure and simple. Real feminism is about bringing about equality of the sexes, but these millenial "feminists" (not all of course, but seemingly the only ones that get any attention) aren't into equality at all, they're all about superiority.

If you want to believe that any accusation of rape made by a woman against a man has to be believed, that's up to you. But unless you're also of the opinion that any accusation of rape by a man against a woman, or indeed a woman against another woman, or a man against another man must also be believed, then you're nothing but a fool whose opinion should be disregarded by any sensible person.

In fact anyone who believes that any accusation of any nature _must_ be believed, purely because it is being alleged, is a fool that has no place in a civilised society.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



El Grappleador said:


> He started bad, he ended worse.
> The question is: What's next for Cruiseweight Division?


deletion


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Krokro said:


> People were calling this woman nothing but an attention seeker too. They wouldn't fire him over allegations.


They would if he didn't tell them anything about it for 3 months while they were pushing him as champion. Enzo has known since October that his ass got into trouble, and didn't say a word about it. Acted like nothing happened.

Not to mention all the other bullshit he has gotten himself involved into.

Him being released doesn't mean that he's automatically guilty, but it does mean that WWE are sick of dealing with his childish ass, always getting into trouble.

He's like a 90's era Shawn Michaels, who can't even wrestle. Why keep him around?


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Kinda dumb to be a celebrity and rape someone while you can get so many free female fans who'll let you fuck.

And you have Paige traveling in the same crew. Just ask her and she'll let you do it.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> They would if he didn't tell them anything about it for 3 months while they were pushing him as champion.
> 
> Not to mention all the other bullshit he has gotten himself involved into.
> 
> ...


They suspended him for the allegations. They already took action.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I do hope they have tangible proof (I believe so) because I'm legit scared about this kind of situation.

The day might come when I give one of my students a bad grade or rub them the wrong way in a lecture and they'll claim I abused them, getting me fired although I'm innocent.

Please don't let this world turn into that...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



Miss Sally said:


> This isn't a subject you can be neutral on. There's a line in the sand and you best be on the right side of it, critical thinking and skepticism are simply misogyny and a way to dismiss women.
> 
> People love to talk about the *FACTS* yeah? What about the feelings of these women who should be believed once they even accuse someone? Nobody thinks about them.
> 
> Even if by chance that a man is falsely accused they're guilty of something, probably racism and that's good enough to call them out on.


Are you a troll?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

What a piece of shit of a human being. Everything about him was annoying and unlikable. Talentless too. 

Fuck him.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955879163931578368
Looks like he's being scrubbed from the website.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I'm almost positive Miss Sally is trolling, if you look at her posts in the other sections...get the calculators out because this shit ain't adding up. Its like the complete opposite of what she usually says. Take that for what its worth.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Krokro said:


> They suspended him for the allegations. They already took action.


They suspended him, and then it came out that Enzo had known about the case, and didn't tell anything to WWE about it, so they fired his ass.

This has nothing to do with whether he's guilty or not. The courts will decide that.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

205 Live is cursed. Injuries, walk outs, arrests. Just get rid of the show already.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

*This woman was one of those girls who stands outside of wrestling shows and concerts trying to get on a bus, I looked at her facebook*


Very predator instincts, she is trying to hard to be a groupie and shes not even good looking @ all to boot.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Krokro said:


> People were calling this woman nothing but an attention seeker too. They wouldn't fire him over allegations.


They would.


----------



## Pizzamorg (Apr 5, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

You have guys like "Reigns name got dragged in with a steroid dealer? FIRE THAT JUNKIE!" "Enzo got accused of rape? Show me the evidence, until then... you got nothing, that guy is innocent." WWE fans are the drizzling shits. Enzo didn't even get future endeavoured.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

This thread is cancer. I'm starting to get why some users stop posting in the wrestling sections.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Talented wrestler but also a massive spastic. I'd defend him acting up in a strip club or whatever but this would just be much too far.

I still think there's a chance that this didn't happen, I can't believe someone could actually be stupid enough to say that they were going to rape someone out loud


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

He got RELEASED? That adds quite a bit of credibility to the claim.

Damn, Enzo. That's crazy.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Monterossa said:


> Kinda dumb to be a celebrity and rape someone while you can get so many free female fans who'll let you fuck.


it's not about sex it's about power


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Apparently the investigation has been going on since October, and he never told them about it. And they just found out about it yesterday, and were blindsided on the eve of their biggest Raw of the year.

That alone is probably grounds for firing him (you're supposed to inform your employer about this sort of thing ASAP). He should have told them sooner.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

*This thread is not cancer


a) this woman has a youtube video admitting she lies about getting preg to get back at an ex
b) same woman on video explains how raping can be fun
c) Woman has facebook photos of her standing outside of tour buses of concerts and wwe events
d) Woman has a profile on an escort site
e) Woman is selling pussy pics on instagram via pay pal*


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



SovereignVA said:


> He got RELEASED? That adds quite a bit of credibility to the claim.
> 
> Damn, Enzo. That's crazy.


It really doesn't. WWE reserve the right to release anybody as long as they've had enough of dealing with them.

None of this means that WWE are somehow in possession of key incriminating evidence against Enzo. It might just mean that Vince woke up on the wrong foot and decided that it was time to nip Enzo in the bud.


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> I do hope they have tangible proof (I believe so) because I'm legit scared about this kind of situation.
> 
> The day might come when I give one of my students a bad grade or rub them the wrong way in a lecture and they'll claim I abused them, getting me fired although I'm innocent.
> 
> Please don't let this world turn into that...


Don't worry about it. Until you're also in a hotel room with your students drinking and possibly doing drugs then your fears are misplaced. The police do actually do some actual investigation into these types of allegation.

Although, if you do "rub them the wrong way in a lecture" maybe it is sexual assault... :vince2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



CesaroSwing said:


> Talented wrestler


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

He should have been out of the company 6 months ago.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Well guess it's time for a name change on here...


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> *This thread is not cancer
> 
> 
> a) this woman has a youtube video admitting she lies about getting preg to get back at an ex
> ...


NONE OF WHICH MEANS SHE DIDN'T GET RAPED. You're clutching at so many straws about this whole thing...are you Enzo?


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Emma was fired and rehired.

Adam Rose was not fired.

Rich Swann was not fired. 

All of them were arrested and never fired. 

Think about that. 

If this idiot was fired it was not because of some "allegations"


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955884474516099073


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



RavishingRickRules said:


> NONE OF WHICH MEANS SHE DIDN'T GET RAPED. You're clutching at so many straws about this whole thing...are you Enzo?



She is a pathalogical liar which does factor in wether she is telling the truth or not


*" joking about wanting to be raped"*

Not enzo, Just telling you how it is, Shes a fucking Liar, she is on ESCORT websites, she hangs out at WWE tour buses outside the venue in hopes of getting high or drunk with the wrestlers. She is a predator.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> *This thread is not cancer
> 
> 
> a) this woman has a youtube video admitting she lies about getting preg to get back at an ex
> ...


Really shouldn't even waste my time with posts like these, but what relevance do the last 3 points you made have to any of this?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



They Call Him Y2J said:


> I do hope they have tangible proof (I believe so) because *I'm legit scared about this kind of situation.
> *
> The day might come when I give one of my students a bad grade or rub them the wrong way in a lecture and they'll claim I abused them, getting me fired although I'm innocent.
> 
> Please don't let this world turn into that...


As you should be. 

People here claim "well they wouldn't fire him with no proof, they must know something." Yes they absolutely would. Right now they see Enzo as a sinking ship and they're getting to the life boats. He'll get Benoit'd and we'll never hear from him again. For the Fed, its just not worth sticking behind him because if he's found guilty in court, they'll receive bad PR. So they tossed him to the wolves.

People are also allowing their personal prejudices to color things. They already don't like Enzo because they think he's annoying and a bad worker, so now they hear this and call him scum and say he "looks like a rapist". This firing validates all of their feelings.

I, on the other hand, will be waiting to see the outcome of the criminal trial. That's the highest standard we have in the land. Until we get that decision, as far as I'm concerned, its speculation. Don't forget, WWE's firing policy isn't "beyond a reasonable doubt", its a much lower standard.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Patrick Kane (NHL hockey player) was going to be on the cover of NHL 16 but got taken out after rape allegations. He was later declared innocent due to a lack of evidence.

My point is this still doesn't mean that Enzo is guilty. You might remember a certain individual named Chris Benoit. If one of their employee was capable of murdering his child and wife then it's possible that one of their employee raped a woman. So the WWE has decided that he's simply not worth the risk. Imagine how stupid the WWE would look for employing him all this time and he is found guilty after investigations.

If there is even 1% possibility that this is legit, how the hell do they justify to a female employee who might fear for her safety of keeping this guy around? You can't. There is always the possibility of rehiring him if he's declared innocent or allegations are dropped anyway.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Not surprised he got released. Regardless of what your thoughts are on either party rape accusations are very serious and can't just be swept under the rug while the police handle it especially if you work for a company like the WWE. It was well known he was disliked backstage and with these accusations coming out at the worst time, the RAW 25th anniversary show and Royal Rumble coming up, finding out that Enzo hid these from his employers all this time while they pushed him shows me that they've had enough of him.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Loopee said:


> Really shouldn't even waste my time with posts like these, but what relevance do the last 3 points you made have to any of this?



c) Woman has facebook photos of her standing outside of tour buses of concerts and wwe events

*She is a predator she has pics of her with henney outside of the All State arena trying to get on the bus with a wwe wrestler........ what more does that say*
d) Woman has a profile on an escort site

*shes an escort she has men pay for sex*
e) Woman is selling pussy pics on instagram via pay pal

* Do I need to say ,more?*


*She also admitted she lies about getting preg on youtube and jokes raping can be fun*



Let me repost that again

and jokes raping can be fun

and jokes raping can be fun

and jokes raping can be fun
and jokes raping can be fun


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Shocking honestly for him to be released this fast. It doesn't mean that the WWE felt that he was guilty of the accusation. They may have just gotten tired of dealing with him. Not telling his employer of the situation that he knew about long before though was a mistake. Apparently he still had bad heat with the locker room too.

WWE better start sweet talking Neville or something because 205 Live will not survive as it is without Enzo and Hideo doesn't have the personality to carry it. Adding to that Kendrick is on the shelf and they clearly have given up on others from that Division.

They should have Alexa on RAW walk up to Nia backstage and be like "See, at least I am here for you. Your guy is gone." just for the sake of closing out that angle rather than ignoring that it ever happened.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> She is a pathalogical liar which does factor in wether she is telling the truth or not
> 
> 
> *" joking about wanting to be raped"*
> ...


Imagine being so utterly clueless about the world that you don't know that prostitutes get raped at alarmingly high rates. It's one of the biggest dangers of their profession. I guess that doesn't fit your moronic misogynistic narrative though right? Please. You're a weird motherfucker I'll give you that much.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Even if this is fake this guy was hated in the locker room, so they were probably looking for a reason to release him.


----------



## TheZombie (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Good play by the WWE. If he's found to be not guilty in the future they can always rehire him, but having him around while there's the potential chance the guy's a rapist is a very risky move. It's fucked up that he got fired over allegations, but the WWE is a big business and it can't put everything at risk for a guy who's trash anyways.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Mra22 said:


> Even if this is fake this guy was hated in the locker room, so they were probably looking for a reason to release him.


Beat me to it. WWE obviously used this as an excuse to finally cut all ties with him. from what I've heard he has very little to no friends in WWE land.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Innocent until proven guilty. 

But either way, this is a serious situation. Yikes.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955884474516099073


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> They suspended him, and then it came out that Enzo had known about the case, and didn't tell anything to WWE about it, so they fired his ass.
> 
> This has nothing to do with whether he's guilty or not. The courts will decide that.


WWE is already removing him from 205 Live branding, they likely did their own internal investigation and he got caught, otherwise they never do this type of shit so early. He's done.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Imagine being so utterly clueless about the world that you don't know that prostitutes get raped at alarmingly high rates. It's one of the biggest dangers of their profession. I guess that doesn't fit your moronic misogynistic narrative though right? Please. You're a weird motherfucker I'll give you that much.


*
She said in a youtube video being raped can be fun*

*
She said in a youtube video being raped can be fun*

*
She said in a youtube video being raped can be fun*


No shit prostitutes get raped , But this chick was begging to have sex with WWE wrestlers she would stalk them outside of the tour buses,believe it as there are tons and tons and tons of false rape accusations just like the NHL player that was accused of rape and then it turns out the police found out he was innocent.


I am glad some people on this forum are AWAKE and not brainwashed by 3rd wave feminism


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Good riddance, that loudmouth egotistical asshole is finally gone and the CW division can finally breath, now we can actually get a CW with some wrestling ability to hold the damn title and that god awful ZO Train shit can stop.

Hopefully they give the title to Gulak now that he doesn't have to be stuck as Enzo's pathetic lackey.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> c) Woman has facebook photos of her standing outside of tour buses of concerts and wwe events
> 
> *She is a predator she has pics of her with henney outside of the All State arena trying to get on the bus with a wwe wrestler........ what more does that say*
> d) Woman has a profile on an escort site
> ...


I planned on typing out a response to this, but clearly you won't change. 

Your line of work does not define you as a person. Her being a sex worker does not mean she's lying about being raped. Please learn about what consent is and how important it is.

As I originally said, I'll wait on an official statement in terms of what actually may have happened, but your way of thinking is toxic and it's worrying there are so many people like you on the internet specifically that feel as if women shouldn't be respected because of how they make their money.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Therapy said:


>


Oh sorry buddy I'm talking beyond workrate. He's a great talent, you can't deny that


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



King Jesus said:


> Rape allegations ruin a man's life comple-


You're right.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Loopee said:


> I planned on typing out a response to this, but clearly you won't change.
> 
> Your line of work does not define you as a person. Her being a sex worker does not mean she's lying about being raped. Please learn about what consent is and how important it is.
> 
> As I originally said, I'll wait on an official statement in terms of what actually may have happened, but your way of thinking is toxic and it's worrying there are so many people like you on the internet specifically that feel as if women shouldn't be respected because of how they make their money.


*
THE WOMAN SAID ON YOUTUBE RAPE IS SOMETHING THAT IS FUN*

Like wth

You are clearly a man hating feminist, using words like "enabling rape culture " and " toxic masculinity "
are words that are etched into feminist brain washing videos


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> *
> She said in a youtube video being raped can be fun*
> 
> *
> ...


So what you;'re saying is, you refuse to believe this woman could have been raped simply because Enzo is semi-famous? And people wonder why the bullshit in Hollywood went on for so long. Newsflash, that's because of people like you.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

So, if I was employed by a multi-million dollar company, with highly efficient attorneys and the resources to support me, I think I'd want to tell them if I was accused of a very serious crime. If they value me, I've got their help. ESPECIALLY if the accusations are false.

If I'm the owner of a multi-million dollar company, and my employee says "oh by the way, this whole time you've been pushing me as a champion, I'm under police investigation" I'm going to be seriously pissed.

The actual facts are going to take a long time to come out, but there is no way that you can criticize WWE for their actions here.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Son Goku Burakku said:


> WWE is already removing him from 205 Live branding, they likely did their own internal investigation and he got caught, otherwise they never do this type of shit so early. He's done.


If WWE's internal investigations were so thorough, this case probably would have been resolved in October when it happened.....by people that actually know how to do their job in the police....lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> *
> She said in a youtube video being raped can be fun*
> 
> *
> ...


Wow.. 

Idiots on the internet say stupid shit all the time. 

Just because a woman claims rape can be fun, itt doesn't make the act of raping someone legal.. Rape is rape.. There is no such thing as consensual rape.


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Bada boom! Unemployed guy in the room! How you doin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



RavishingRickRules said:


> So what you;'re saying is, you refuse to believe this woman could have been raped simply because Enzo is semi-famous? And people wonder why the bullshit in Hollywood went on for so long. Newsflash, that's because of people like you.


That is not what I am saying............ what I am saying is



*She said on youtube she wants to be raped*


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> *
> THE WOMAN SAID ON YOUTUBE RAPE IS SOMETHING THAT IS FUN*
> 
> Like wth
> ...


And your point is what? Your post has nothing to do with that one comment. If that's your point, that's your point. You're here talking about how sex workers can't get raped because men pay for sex. What's the relevance?

Your way of thinking is toxic. It's worrying. It's shameful. That's it. I'm not talking about some comment she made. I'm talking about how YOU see the world at this point.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Therapy said:


> Wow..
> 
> Idiots on the internet say stupid shit all the time.
> 
> Just because a woman claims rape can be fun, itt doesn't make the act of raping someone legal.. Rape is rape.. There is no such thing as consensual rape.



OMG you are not getting it at all



The woman said she wants to be raped on youtube, then gets raped IRL and makes a big thing about it on twitter, does not make it right but its highly suspect.


Many pics of her floating around infront of WWE tour buses with Drugs and drinks.


She is a predator that was looking to bang one of these wrestlers, use your critical thinking skills, does make it right for someone to be raped but it makes it HIGHLY sus that it happened to her.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Another major point is in the sex was consensual or not, he more or less got caught in a shady hotel room with a prostitute and a room full of hard drugs. 

Combine that with his locker room behavior, and him not telling WWE officials it’s a pretty easy call to fire him at third time.

And FakeAJLee please go back to Breitbart and StormFront and leaving wrestling forum alone


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

He wasn't fired because all of the accusations are suddenly true, because nobody knows that yet as investigations continue.

He was fired because apparently he KNEW about the accusations against him, and failed to notify WWE about it at all.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Don't do drugs with sex... with escorts.... and also if you are being investigated by police, make sure your employer knows 

Life lessons


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Loopee said:


> And your point is what? Your post has nothing to do with that one comment. If that's your point, that's your point. You're here talking about how sex workers can't get raped because men pay for sex. What's the relevance?
> 
> Your way of thinking is toxic. It's worrying. It's shameful. That's it. I'm not talking about some comment she made. I'm talking about how YOU see the world at this point.



One again there are many feminist brainwashing videos on youtube using the word " Toxic Masculinity " "enabling rape culture" to combat any critcial thinking.


There is nothing toxic about presenting facts. Once again I will post this again.



* The woman openly admitted she lies all the time and also said she wants to get raped*



*So we are going to believe someone who openly lies on social media about being pregnant to get back at an ex?*


You are clearly on one of those Feminist reddit pages that brainwash you.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Guess i'll add my 2 cents to this.


The fact is that this woman is a liar. I'm not saying the allegations aren't true but due to her history I am questioning her credibility.

I think that Enzo should have gotten released months ago because he is utter shit. But WWE should have waited until he got significant evidence against him (unless they know something we dont know).


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Thank god, he's gone!


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DELETE said:


> Guess i'll add my 2 cents to this.
> 
> 
> *The fact is that this woman is a liar. I'm not saying the allegations aren't true but due to her history I am questioning her credibility.*
> ...


THIS THIS THIS


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



ellthom said:


> Don't do drugs with sex... with escorts.... and also if you are being investigated by police, make sure your employer knows
> 
> Life lessons




This is my new motto. I might get it tattooed on my arm


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

DELETE said:


> Guess i'll add my 2 cents to this.
> 
> 
> The fact is that this woman is a liar. I'm not saying the allegations aren't true but due to her history I am questioning her credibility.
> ...


If you ran a publicly traded company you wouldn’t fire a guy for rape accusations that happened three months ago that he conveniently never told you about? Oh and a lot of hard drugs were involved? And this guy has a history of behavioral issues with your company and most of your employees didn’t like him anyway? You’d keep him on though?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I know who I'm voting for next year for the most annoying WF poster..


----------



## Dextro (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Well, I guess that's the Enzo of his wrestling career.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Therapy said:


> I know who I'm voting for next year for the most annoying WF poster..


He already won the award for "fastest anybody's ever made my ignore list."


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Dextro said:


> Well, I guess that's the Enzo of his wrestling career.




How long have you been waiting on an excuse to say that? [emoji12]


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



SpikeDudley said:


> If you ran a publicly traded company you wouldn’t fire a guy for rape accusations that happened three months ago that he conveniently never told you about? Oh and a lot of hard drugs were involved? And this guy has a history of behavioral issues with your company and most of your employees didn’t like him anyway? You’d keep him on though?


1.Depends on how important he/she is.

2.Sorry that i believe in innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Damn, this boy done fucked up! I can't judge the situation because I don't have any of the facts but I hope that the truth comes out, whatever it may be. If it's true, then bye bye Enzo. If it's false then the woman should be serving some jail time!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DELETE said:


> Guess i'll add my 2 cents to this.
> 
> 
> The fact is that this woman is a liar. I'm not saying the allegations aren't true but due to her history I am questioning her credibility.
> ...


I'm sure his attorneys will work on all that. Given the mass hysteria bubble we're in over this crap, she certainly warrants skepticism, but everyone should just keep the political nonsense out of this thread. If the woman's credibility is shit, it will come up in any trial. That's separate from the matter of his firing, which is what this thread should be about.

Not telling your employer that you were under investigation, who was then blindsided certainly warrants a firing. Like I said in a previous page I'm sure WWE wanted to fire him months ago but couldn't really justify it giving how much merch he was moving. Now they had their pretext and they took the opportunity.

I'm not sad to see him gone.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

205 is a real problem child it seems. Did Rich Swann get fired yet?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Dextro said:


> Well, I guess that's the Enzo of his wrestling career.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DELETE said:


> Guess i'll add my 2 cents to this.
> 
> 
> The fact is that this woman is a liar. I'm not saying the allegations aren't true but due to her history I am questioning her credibility.
> ...


I hear you. These stories are all he said/she said, and when one (or both) sides lacks credibility it makes it tough to say what really happened. 

She also waited 4 days (if I read that correctly) to go to the police? IDK. I don't want to make light of rape, but at the same time men get falsely accused of this stuff all the time as well. If the man is not really guilty he does not deserve to be branded a rapist in the court of public opinion. 

I have no issue with WWE releasing Enzo though, that is the way of the world these days. They would probably get crap if they didn't from some group, or maybe USA and/or shareholders told them to axe him who knows. If it turns out he's innocent, I'm sure WWE would bring him back. 

Although I will say the WWE going from "suspension" to "release" does sort of raise an eyebrow that maybe they know or found something out about the case that highly incriminates Enzo. Or, it may just be the "outside pressure" that I was talking about with the cable network or shareholders.

EDIT - Reread it - so I guess they fired him simply because he didn't tell them about it? IDK that sounds like dirt shirt rumor and hard to believe as the real reason they let him go. Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

DELETE said:


> 1.Depends on how important he/she is.
> 
> 2.Sorry that i believe in innocent until proven guilty.


1. Enzo is not important

2. That is for criminal cases only. You do not get that much due process in the real world. Nor should you


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DELETE said:


> 1.Depends on how important he/she is.
> 
> *2.Sorry that i believe in innocent until proven guilty*.


That may apply in the courts, but WWE hold the right to terminate anyone's contract at any given time.

Or are you one of these leftists that believes in strict government protection and regulation?

:hmmm


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

damn Enzo better not drop the soap


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> One again there are many feminist brainwashing videos on youtube using the word " Toxic Masculinity " "enabling rape culture" to combat any critcial thinking.
> 
> 
> There is nothing toxic about presenting facts. Once again I will post this again.
> ...


I don't care about Youtube. I'm on here speaking to you about the way you think the world works. I'm not talking about believing anyone or how much of a fan she was prior to this incident. She could be lying for all I know - that's not what I'm getting at.

I'm now talking to you about the way you view people, females specifically. Your reasoning behind why she could be lying is pathetic. Because she happens to be a sex worker, she can't be raped or she's a liar because of it?

It's nothing to do with being brainwashed. It's about having respect for people. 

We all speculate. That's what this thread is. What you're doing is showing how far behind you are in terms of where society should be with your toxic ways of thinking, and as I said, you're not the only person that thinks in this manner. It's just funny that more times than not, it's men that sit behind a computer screen with the loudest voices in things that know fuck all about.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I guess all the employees will have to watch what they say in the locker rooms now.

*'Well hello NXT worker!'
'Hello Mr. McMahon...how you doin'?'
'YOOOUUUU'RE FIIIIIRRRRRRREEEUUUYYYYUUURURUUDDDDD!'*

It is a shame because he had charisma oozing out of his pores. Just guess we'll have to wait and see what happens next.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

It really doesn’t matter if there are some shady things about this woman. This shit is case to case. I’ve already said that I found her comment about thinking the drug she was slipped was Meth was a bit weird, but that doesn’t change what may have happened. Enzo is scum. There’s a certain superiority complex his has that seems to come attached to his ego. He seem to love talking to people like he’s better than them so it really doesn’t shock me that he’s hanging out with addicted prostitutes. What we see is probably only the tip of the iceberg when it comes how he likely talks to and treats these people. Like I said in my first post. What she’s saying that he said fits him like a glove. I will say again that if he’s innocent that I will make it a point to post just how wrong I was, but the company firing him certainly does lend credence that there’s something here and that it’s not just the ramblings of an addict. I’ve lived the lifestyle of addiction. I don’t deny that the lifestyle damages credibility, but it doesn’t mean a person should be completely dismissed either.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Badaboom rapiest guy in the room. How you doin?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Christ if he turns up innocent after this

Unless the company know something we don’t i feel this is a quick fire reaction because they are pushing the equality boat quite heavily right now and this fucks with that motive. I mean it does raise some questions but I still won’t judge until we find more out.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Loopee said:


> I don't care about Youtube. I'm on here speaking to you about the way you think the world works. I'm not talking about believing anyone or how much of a fan she was prior to this incident. She could be lying for all I know - that's not what I'm getting at.
> 
> I'm now talking to you about the way you view people, females specifically. Your reasoning behind why she could be lying is pathetic. Because she happens to be a sex worker, she can't be raped or she's a liar because of it?
> 
> ...


*Never said that she is a sex worker she can't be raped, Stick to the topic of the post. You are clearly a female feminist from reddit using buzz words such as "toxic masculinity "*

*
You need to understand this woman admiited on youtube she wants to be raped, stands outside of WWE tour buses with drugs and drinks....... she even admitted she lies about personal things on youtube.......... That is why it most likely she was not raped due to her track record of being shady/lying HAS NOTHING TO DO IF SHE IS A WOMAN OR A SEX WORKER.*




Stop trying to blame men for problems
*
mis·an·dry
miˈsandrē/Submit
noun
dislike of, contempt for, or ingrained prejudice against men (i.e., the male sex).
"her brand of feminism is just poorly disguised misandry"
*

*
People are skeptical becase ON FACTS, not thats shes a woman not thats shes a sex worker but BECAUSE she has a history of lying.*


*
You don't care about youtube? BUT SHE ADMITTED SOMETHING thats highly incriminating against her case... you are ignoring facts and cherry picking events. CRITICAL THINKING............. something you can not even do*


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Flair Flop said:


> Enzo is scum. There’s a certain superiority complex his has that seems to come attached to his ego. He seem to love talking to people like he’s better than them so it really doesn’t shock me that he’s hanging out with addicted prostitutes. What we see is probably only the tip of the iceberg when it comes how he likely talks to and treats these people. Like I said in my first post. What she’s saying that he said fits him like a glove.


I agree, but it's in those kinds of cases where you have to be especially careful of confirmation bias and imagining things from there. The current hysteria climate makes it even more so.

I don't normally like these kinds of rushes to judgment from companies over only allegations but Enzo was already on thin ice and not telling your employer about this for them to get blindsided has to be the last straw for any reasonable business.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



CGS said:


> Christ if he turns up innocent after this


Then he's still the guy that hooked up with a prostitute in a seedy hotel room with a bunch of drugs, knew of the allegations against him and waited until the woman came forward rather than informing WWE, and is generally regarded as a sub-par performer who's basically hated by the entire locker room? :draper2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

This case will do wonders for his rap career! :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Very dark matter all of this. You can tell Enzo not telling WWE that he was under investigation is suspucious and a huge mistake and as a company you obviously can't trust an employee like that.

This makes me angry and sad. Angry because Enzo is actually talented but he was very irresponsable and if indeed he is a rapist he deserves the worst. Sad because I remember those real segments with Cass were they tell their story about being troublemakers, poor and humble people who tried their best to become someone in life. To me, it seems that Enzo is that kind of people who with power or money show their real colors, and those people really disgusts me.

Hope for his sake that he is actually innocent, but if he is guilty, to hell with him.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MillionDollarChamp said:


> it's not about sex it's about power


He be the prison bitch, and you can't teach that!


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Steve Black Man said:


> That may apply in the courts, but WWE hold the right to terminate anyone's contract at any given time.
> 
> Or are you one of these leftists that believes in strict government protection and regulation?
> 
> :hmmm


1. Im not a leftist or a conservative. I think both have retarded view points on specific things and they both have good view points on specific things. 

2. And I am saying that if I was the WWE I would have waited for more info to drop before I fired him (even though I never liked Enzo anyways so Enzo would have been long gone before the allegations even happened if I was the owner).


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> I guess all the employees will have to watch what they say in the locker rooms now.
> 
> *'Well hello NXT worker!'
> 'Hello Mr. McMahon...how you doin'?'
> ...


He didn’t get fired for using slang to Vince McMahon he got fired for trying to cover up a rape accusation


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> *Never said that she is a sex worker she can't be raped, Stick to the topic of the post. You are clearly a female feminist from reddit using buzz words such as "toxic masculinity "*
> 
> *
> You need to understand this woman admiited on youtube she wants to be raped, stands outside of WWE tour buses with drugs and drinks....... she even admitted she lies about personal things on youtube.......... That is why it most likely she was not raped due to her track record of being shady/lying HAS NOTHING TO DO IF SHE IS A WOMAN OR A SEX WORKER.*
> ...


Yeah....done entertaining your posts tbh. Enjoy your life.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Loopee said:


> Yeah....done entertaining your posts tbh. Enjoy your life.



There is nothing you can say, you just got exposed as a man hating feminist and have nothing else to say. Gave you examples of her admitting lying in the past and wanting to be raped and you say

" youtube? I don't care"



My life is quite fine now continue browsing Feminist sub reddits/brainwashing videos


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I don't hate men. I hate people with your way of thinking. Some of the posts in this thread are awful. Some I don't agree with, but you'll never agree with everyone. I had stopped talking about the case and was talking to you, about you.

If I wanted to continue this, I could, but it's pointless. You'll see the world the way you'll see the world. My day goes on. I really don't care enough about your opinion to get wound up over it. Like I said, enjoy your life.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Pleas everyone stop responding to FakeAJLee. The stupid points, terrible font and horrible spelling is giving me a headache


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DELETE said:


> 1. Im not a leftist or a conservative. I think both have retarded view points on specific things and they both have good view points on specific things.
> 
> 2. And I am saying that if I was the WWE I would have waited for more info to drop before I fired him (even though I never liked Enzo anyways so Enzo would have been long gone before the allegations even happened if I was the owner).


Hey, I don't personally believe the woman either, (Just checked out her Twitter/Youtube and her credibility instantly took a massive hit with me) but even if the story is fake, Enzo's idiotic handling of the situation (or just fact he engaged with this nutjob at all) , coupled with all of the other stuff is more then enough to justify his release.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



SpikeDudley said:


> Pleas everyone stop responding to FakeAJLee. The stupid points, terrible font and horrible spelling is giving me a headache


Well fucking ignore him. Is it really that hard to click 2 fucking buttons for you people?


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

This is the woman making the accusations.....I'll let you all draw your own conclusions. 






https://twitter.com/missgucciwitch


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Yeah theres not anyone that can be mad at WWE for firing Enzo, the dude knew about the investigation and never said a word to WWE about it, to me that makes him look really guilty. Why not just come to them and explain if he's innocent? Did he think he was gonna be able to keep it from them until it quietly went away? 

I'm not saying he definitely raped her but not informing WWE about the situation was a really bad move on his part and doesn't make him look that innocent. I will say it wouldn't surprise me if he did rape her, dude comes off as a loudmouth scumbag, countless stories of him from strippers and women that have had run ins with him. 

He definitely seems like the kinda guy that if a woman turned him down he'd get pissed and feel insulted cause he thinks he's a huge star and any woman should want to sleep with him.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Loopee said:


> *I don't hate men. I hate people with your way of thinking.* Some of the posts in this thread are awful. Some I don't agree with, but you'll never agree with everyone. I had stopped talking about the case and was talking to you, about you.
> 
> If I wanted to continue this, I could, but it's pointless. You'll see the world the way you'll see the world. My day goes on. I really don't care enough about your opinion to get wound up over it. Like I said, enjoy your life.


My way of thinking, I gave you examples of her lying and you said

"I don't wanna see it, I don't wanna look at youtube"

that is not a special rare way of thinking that is called critical thinking. You are a brainwashed feminist, misandry is real. 


It is very easy to be brainwashed by Feminist propaganda. Some examples that have brainwashed people include.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I don’t know how many of you have actually dealt with women that have chosen to prostitute their bodies, but speaking as someone that lived the addiction lifestyle this woman is living and having watched multiple female friends go down that road, having observed them coming out of rooms crying their eyes out, and seeing the scars on them from excessively scrubbing themselves so they don’t feel so dirty, etc, it’s really not as cut and dry as people are making it out. They still have boundaries. Just because they put an ad up on Craigslist and are willing to sell conventional sex doesn’t mean that they are just automatically open to any type of perversion that people that look at these ads are wanting. That’s when it gets dangerous and that’s why these women are often petrified with new clients. You don’t know when someone will try to get away with just taking the extra. Rape is most definitely still possible even with prostitutes.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Honey Bucket said:


> I guess all the employees will have to watch what they say in the locker rooms now.


Nope. Just the men.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DELETE said:


> Well fucking ignore him. Is it really that hard to click 2 fucking buttons for you people?


We still see his awful posts whenever someone quote them regardless if he's on our ignore list..


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Her twitter is weird as shit, I don't think I'd be able to bust a nut over her face, that nose would put me right off.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Therapy said:


> We still see his awful posts whenever someone quote them regardless if he's on our ignore list..


My posts are not awful they are giving examples of her lying and people are refusing to look at it


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Enzo was fired because he kept the rape investigation quiet and didn't tell WWE. Which means it was a timebomb and could blow up even more in WWE's face then it already has if police believe he did it. Vince understandably furious.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Steve Black Man said:


> Then he's still the guy that hooked up with a prostitute in a seedy hotel room with a bunch of drugs, knew of the allegations against him and waited until the woman came forward rather than informing WWE, and is generally regarded as a sub-par performer who's basically hated by the entire locker room? :draper2


QFT

Even if he's innocent, he still got into this mess because the lifestyle he lives, and the company he keeps, and the way he generally carries himself, something that's already been a major problem. Because he has a ton of charisma and sells a bunch of merch, WWE has put up with his shit, but at some point enough is enough


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Wow, I can't believe Enzo was accused, arrested and tried by a jury all in the same day ...


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Therapy said:


> We still see his awful posts whenever someone quote them regardless if he's on our ignore list..


Well then when you see his name how about you just scroll over the post? It really is not that hard to ignore a user. Or just log off this thread entirely if you dont want to see his "stupid points"


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

If you want to avoid situations like these, don't do things like sleep with hookers. When you live a certain lifestyle, you are taking certain risks that come along with that lifestyle. Enzo lived a lifestyle that constantly put his job at risk and it was only a matter of time. 

Do I agree with releasing someone without even proven that he did something wrong? No. I actually am getting a little tired of the current mentality where corporations have to have a harsh reaction to get ahead of the negative public reaction. It goes against our country's entire motto of innocent until proven guilty. In this case however, this is someone that wasn't well liked in the locker room to begin with and perhaps this was a last straw situation.

Strictly talking wrestling now, this is a bit of a loss for me personally. Enzo was one of the very few guys on the current roster that had an actual personality, and a huge one at that. he was great on the mic. Couldn't wrestle a lick in the ring so he was always going to have a limited ceiling, but you can't just go out and find a personality like that. So in that respect it is totally a loss for the WWE.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

That was faster than I expected.. I was betting on between Thursday and Saturday.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I don't believe the woman. I think she's all kinds of fucked up, has lied in the past, and generally seems like a piece of trash.

That being said, the fact that Enzo would even get involved with this person and cover up the story for as long as he did, coupled with his apparent complete shit attitude and terrible work in the ring are more than enough justification for WWE to drop his ass.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

He got RELEASED?! Unbelievable, this is the exact bullshit I was referring to! His career and life got ruined without any proof to this accusation. Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty? BULLSHiT! Enzo is the real victim here.

Not to mention, this is a skanky girl with a shady story, who may have had regret after a few minutes of action. 

I’m just tired of this shit including with aziz Ansari


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

205 Live is gonna be very interesting tonight, they just gonna Chris Benoit Enzo and act as if he was never there? Say the titles now vacant? Is the ZO Train gonna be disbanded and be as if they was never a group?


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

The dude had a lot of energy and charisma, but the words coming out of his mouth were usually cringeworthy and stupid. Plus, he couldn't wrestle and looked like a total douche. Good riddance, I say. 

I just wonder what he's going to do with his life now. He acted like he was king of the world being a WWE superstar. I imagine this will take a huge blow to his ego.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Cooper09 said:


> Wow, I can't believe Enzo was accused, arrested and tried by a jury all in the same day ...


He wasn't. WWE are simply enacting their right to run their company how they see fit :eva2


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Wow.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I'm not even going to touch the politically-charged minefield that is rape allegations right now in this one, I came here to express one thought and one thought only:

*Thank fuck he's gone.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> He got RELEASED?! Unbelievable, this is the exact bullshit I was referring to! His career and life got ruined without any proof to this accusation. Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty? BULLSHiT! Enzo is the real victim here.
> 
> Not to mention, this is a skanky girl with a shady story, who may have had regret after a few minutes of action.
> 
> I’m just tired of this shit including with aziz Ansari


Did you miss the part where Enzo covered the investigation up and kept it hidden from WWE? Thats a serious accusation and if he was found guilty and WWE didn't even know about the situation it would make them look really bad, they was completely justified in firing his ass.

Whether he raped her or not isn't the reason they fired him, its cause he kept it from them. They first just suspended him and was gonna wait and see what the courts decided, if he was found guilty they'd fire him, if not they'd let him come back. But they found out how long he was under investigation and that he hadn't informed them about it, thats why they fired him.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Steve Black Man said:


> Then he's still the guy that hooked up with a prostitute in a seedy hotel room with a bunch of drugs, knew of the allegations against him and waited until the woman came forward rather than informing WWE, and is generally regarded as a sub-par performer who's basically hated by the entire locker room? :draper2


Ok yeah I can't disagree with you there :lol


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



JDP2016 said:


> Nope. Just the men.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


For now


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



SAMCRO said:


> Did you miss the part where Enzo covered the investigation up and kept it hidden from WWE? Thats a serious accusation and if he was found guilty and WWE didn't even know about the situation it would make them look really bad, they was completely justified in firing his ass.
> 
> Whether he raped her or not isn't the reason they fired him, its cause he kept it from them.


I can see that being a valid reason, but I imagine even if he did inform WWE about it prior to this then they probably would have released him anyways. Enzo of all people is not worth having possible bad PR over even if the allegations are false. I imagine they've been wanting an excuse to fire him for quite some time.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Even if he's found innocent, he should still stay fired. He was awful and a danger to others in the ring. I'm glad he's gone.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Is it insensitive to say the first thing I thought upon seeing the changed thread title is when do they call Neville back? Sorry.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

So is this a case of him coming back in a few months if he’s found innocent or was he fired because he all but admitted what he did?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DJ Punk said:


> I can see that being a valid reason, but I imagine even if he did inform WWE about it prior to this then they probably would have released him anyways. Enzo of all people is not worth having possible bad PR over even if the allegations are false. I imagine they've been wanting an excuse to fire him for quite some time anyways.


No not necessarily, they suspended him at first, yesterday or the day before not sure, they only fired him when they found out he had kept the investigation hidden from them.

So they was more than willing to just keep him suspended and wait and see if he's found guilty, but it was the final straw when they found out he kept it from them so they just straight up fired him.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Future Trunks said:


> So is this a case of him coming back in a few months if he’s found innocent or was he fired because he all but admitted what he did?


It's a case of him being fired because he covered up a rape allegation from a prostitute.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

If you can't agree with him being released, what is hard to understand?

He hid this investigation from WWE for 3 months. He should have been upfront, and I'm sure they have a policy regarding this exact thing. Guilty or not, it doesn't matter. You can't hide that stuff from an employer like WWE.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> If you can't agree with him being released, what is hard to understand?
> 
> He hid this investigation from WWE for 3 months. He should have been upfront, and I'm sure they have a policy regarding this exact thing. Guilty or not, it doesn't matter. You can't hide that stuff from an employer like WWE.












Point is that, while we don't know whether or not he actually raped this girl (after seeing her Twitter feed, my gut tells me he didn't), we do know what he did do. He covered up a rape investigation for 3 months.

More than enough to justify termination on its own.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Enzo, you're disgusting.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

That chick is not good looking at all either. What a pathetic way to ruin your career (whether the rape part is true or not, I'm pretty sure they still slept together).


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Honestly, if he were in the position of having to cover it up, I wouldn't exactly believe he was innocent.


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Rick Sanchez said:


> Even if he's found innocent, he should still stay fired. He was awful and *a danger to others in the ring.* I'm glad he's gone.


He’s injured ppl before? I haven’t really followed his career like that.



Zapato said:


> Is it insensitive to say the first thing I thought upon seeing the changed thread title is when do they call Neville back? Sorry.


A tad but understandable. I think he’s gone but you never know.



SAMCRO said:


> No not necessarily, they suspended him at first, yesterday or the day before not sure, they only fired him when they found out he had kept the investigation hidden from them.
> 
> *So they was more than willing to just keep him suspended and wait and see if he's found guilty, but it was the final straw when they found out he kept it from them so they just straight up fired him.*


Sounds about right!


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I hope to God he is guilty then because dudes wrestling career is done, don't think even TNA would take him.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



V. Skybox said:


> Honestly, if he were in the position of having to cover it up, I wouldn't exactly believe he was innocent.


Normally I'd probably agree with you, but this is his accuser....


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

*Enzo got rightfully fired because he kept it under the rug and not telling the company on these things. *


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Tombstoned said:


> *So, if I was employed by a multi-million dollar company, with highly efficient attorneys and the resources to support me, I think I'd want to tell them if I was accused of a very serious crime. If they value me, I've got their help. ESPECIALLY if the accusations are false.*
> 
> The actual facts are going to take a long time to come out, but there is no way that you can criticize WWE for their actions here.


Exactly! Look at Ottunga, WWE still have him employed and doing his job on the pre-show even though his even more famous fiance accused him of beating on her and pulling a gun. If Enzo would've said something to Vince or HHH months ago when he learned about the investigation, he would still have a job. He wasn't fired for the allegations, he was fired for being stupid and making the company look bad.


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Jesus Christ there are some retarded people on this forum. I pray for the hope of Mankind's future that it is just because most of you are dumb kids that don't know any better but will grow up one day. 

Enzo is innocent until proven guilty. By the same token, his accuser's allegations have to be taken seriously until they are proven false. Her profession, her social media past, her looks (ffs) etc do nothing to invalidate the scenario that she could have been raped.

I thought the trolls were bad on this forum, but this topic is a million times worse than any of the try hard anti-smarks and obnoxious fanboys.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

damn, so the company lost their only good promo. don't get me wrong, enzo is a piece of shit, but at least with him, when he was out there doing a segment, it didn't seem micky mouse cut and paste... it was actually raw.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



SpikeDudley said:


> He didn’t get fired for using slang to Vince McMahon he got fired for trying to cover up a rape accusation


Okay, although I wasn't being serious. I was merely pointing out that any of Enzo's phrases being uttered by WWE personnel would be met with strenuous repercussions as he would be persona non grata - even if the phrase was one used every day in normal context.

Can't believe I had to explain that. :nerd:


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



P Thriller said:


> Do I agree with releasing someone without even proven that he did something wrong? No. I actually am getting a little tired of the current mentality where corporations have to have a harsh reaction to get ahead of the negative public reaction. It goes against our country's entire motto of innocent until proven guilty. In this case however, this is someone that wasn't well liked in the locker room to begin with and perhaps this was a last straw situation.


This this and some more of this.

I'm glad Enzo is gone simply because I hate the kind of person he is in real life. But I do agree that the world we live in is starting to become one where accusations without being proven first can basically ruin your life. We are seeing people in Hollywood have their roles taken away from them simply from accusations, and it's a trend that's starting to get out of hand. I'm by no means against the MeToo movement as I do agree that sexual assault is something that cannot go unpunished. But we as people and companies as well have to be willing to take a stand and say that while we in no way agree with this, we will take the accusations against the accused with a grain of salt until they are ultimately proven guilty. Innocent until proven Guilty once meant something, and right now we are slowly trending towards a society where that concept no longer exists.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Wait, he's now been fired?

Holy shit


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Big mistake to release him before he´s convicted IMO. WWE cares more about protecting their precious image than they do about truth.
If and when Enzo is found guilty, he deserves whatever sentence he gets, but until then, a suspension would have been enough.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DJ Punk said:


> That chick is not good looking at all either. What a pathetic way to ruin your career (whether the rape part is true or not, I'm pretty sure they still slept together).


What gets me is how does he go from a hot little thing like Liv Morgan to that unattractive trashy prostitute?



yeahright2 said:


> Big mistake to release him before he´s convicted IMO. WWE cares more about protecting their precious image than they do about truth.
> If and when Enzo is found guilty, he deserves whatever sentence he gets,* but until then, a suspension would have been enough*.


Once again, at first WWE WAS only just gonna suspend him until he was found guilty or innocent, they fired him because they found out he kept the investigation hidden from them for 3 months.


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

First tag team to have 2 jannetty's lol


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

It's not like he said the N-word . :miz


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

wow that title is cursed .

Any gay cruiser weights to hand it off too so no champs can beat up or rape a girl?


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

WWE made the right choice.
Any other company in this world would have done the same thing.


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Steve Black Man said:


> Normally I'd probably agree with you, but this is his accuser....



Holly [email protected] this girl has all the potential to play sister Abigail for Bray Wyatt. :surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## Serious Jui Mayne (Aug 22, 2017)

Might as well drop big cass as well


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueSanta said:


> This this and some more of this.
> 
> I'm glad Enzo is gone simply because I hate the kind of person he is in real life. But I do agree that the world we live in is starting to become one where accusations without being proven first can basically ruin your life. We are seeing people in Hollywood have their roles taken away from them simply from accusations, and it's a trend that's starting to get out of hand. I'm by no means against the MeToo movement as I do agree that sexual assault is something that cannot go unpunished. But we as people and companies as well have to be willing to take a stand and say that while we in no way agree with this, we will take the accusations against the accused with a grain of salt until they are ultimately proven guilty. Innocent until proven Guilty once meant something, and right now we are slowly trending towards a society where that concept no longer exists.


While I do generally get where you're coming from (and agree with you for the most part....The Aniz Annsari situation springs to mind), we do have to allow companies a certain level of autonomy when it comes to how they run their businesses. While I certainly agree that nobody should be fired for no reason, if an employee isn't performing up to company standards in one way or another, the company has every right to cut them loose imo. 

Point is that even if this chick is lying (which I think she is), Enzo covering this up for 3 months coupled with all of the other backstage shit and his general shittiness as a performer was enough to justify his release.

All that being said, I hope the general public are mindful enough to actually do a little research into the woman accusing him before rushing to snap judgments.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

BlueSanta said:


> This this and some more of this.
> 
> I'm glad Enzo is gone simply because I hate the kind of person he is in real life. But I do agree that the world we live in is starting to become one where accusations without being proven first can basically ruin your life. We are seeing people in Hollywood have their roles taken away from them simply from accusations, and it's a trend that's starting to get out of hand. I'm by no means against the MeToo movement as I do agree that sexual assault is something that cannot go unpunished. But we as people and companies as well have to be willing to take a stand and say that while we in no way agree with this, we will take the accusations against the accused with a grain of salt until they are ultimately proven guilty. Innocent until proven Guilty once meant something, and right now we are slowly trending towards a society where that concept no longer exists.


Innocent until proven guilty still exists exactly how it’s always existed, and that’s in the criminal courts.

Eric Arndt is not in jail right now. If the Phoenix Police decide to arrest him they will at that time, where he will get full due process of the law, including reprensatition, a court case, and jury of his peers. The truth, according to that jury/judge, will come clean and if he’s innocent he will probably be released.

Now the WWE fired Enzo Amore because he A) was accused to sexual assault B) was in a room with prostitution and hard drugs and C) he covered it up from his Work superiors. Guarantee that he had a clause in his contract to alert them with any criminal or civil charges, which he violated. Therefore he was fired. 

No due process or civil rights were violated here by the WWE or Phoenix Police Department


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FSL said:


> Holly [email protected] this girl has all the potential to play sister Abigail for Bray Wyatt. :surprise::surprise::surprise:


Yeah, she is straight garbage. I do have my doubts that this even happened. She is a really sad excuse for a productive member of society. 

I still can't disagree with releasing Enzo if he kept the investigation a secret for 3 months and WWE found out via social media.

He should know better. Still sucks for him if she is making it all up. Doesn't suck at all for him if it's true though. Either way, the dude seems to surround himself with drama and bullshit. I honestly expected him to fuck up and get fired sooner than later. Big Cass was probably the only person keeping his ass out of the gutter. Can't be someone's baby sitter though.


----------



## Brie Wyatt (Sep 21, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I've always thought he looks kinda rapey.

Oh well. Bada-boom, Enzo's out of the room.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



M.V.W. said:


> He’s injured ppl before? I haven’t really followed his career like that.


Yeah he has a reputation for being reckless in the ring. Probably better for everyone that he never steps in the ring with them ever again.


----------



## Rational (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> wow that title is cursed .
> 
> Any gay cruiser weights to hand it off too so no champs can beat up or rape a girl?


I always thought Cedric Alexander came across as being gay as hell. Ironically, he's probably next in line to get the title.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Vacant is a better champion than Enzo anyways.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Long story short:

Boys, next time watch out when a drunk skanky girl wants a few minutes of action. She can always come back at you and ruin your career and livelihood with a BS accusation. He got fired before he was even found innocent or guilty.

Who wants to bet it all turns out to be bullshit like that Duke or Aziz Ansari story?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I don't want to jump to any conclusions , but to think that Neville, one o the best and hardest working wrestlers in the world left the company because of this cockroach is the saddest part.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Steve Black Man said:


> While I do generally get where you're coming from (and agree with you for the most part....The Aniz Annsari situation springs to mind), we do have to allow companies a certain level of autonomy when it comes to how they run their businesses. While I certainly agree that nobody should be fired for no reason, if an employee isn't performing up to company standards in one way or another, the company has every right to cut them loose imo.
> 
> Point is that even if this chick is lying (which I think she is), Enzo covering this up for 3 months coupled with all of the other backstage shit and his general shittiness as a performer was enough to justify his release.
> 
> All that being said, I hope the general public are mindful enough to actually do a little research into the woman accusing him before rushing to snap judgments.


In this particular situation, I don't care at all that Enzo lost his job over this. Quite frankly, I have no problem buying into the idea that Enzo did in fact sexually assault her. And his actions in this regard certainly support that.

But I don't want to see something like this become a trend, and quite frankly, it's looking like that's what's going to happen in this world. It's especially scary for people who end up breaking into things like Hollywood and become famous. Something you did when you were young and stupid can end up ruining your career. If it's rape, then fair enough, fuck that person and let their career die. I just don't want the world to become a place where you can become famous, and then a girl who you barely knew in high school claims you slapped her ass one time and all of a sudden you're labeled a sexual predator by everyone in the media. That might be a gross exaggeration, but quite frankly, nothing in this day and age surprises me. We're living in a world where Donald Trump is our President and Hilary fucking Clinton was his opponent. Anything can happen.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I was rooting for Enzo to overcome the odds but there are times when a person shows that who he really is and will not do it. If this is true, Enzo is going to have a tough time to fix his image.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

https://twitter.com/WWEVacant/status/955771577626431488


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

You know, I'm glad Enzo's gone and all, but damn is social media a bitch. Just imagine if social media was around back in the day. Scott Hall killing a man and Stone Cold beating his wife would be much more known and talked about. And as for a young Shawn Michaels...he'd be so fucked. Probably would have gotten fired within the first 3 years of his singles career.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Do people on here regularly view escort websites?


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Would be hilarious when he ends up not guilty, he signs with Impact or ROH and ends up becoming a mega star that WWE missed out on.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



SpikeDudley said:


> Innocent until proven guilty still exists exactly how it’s always existed, and that’s in the criminal courts.
> 
> Eric Arndt is not in jail right now. If the Phoenix Police decide to arrest him they will at that time, where he will get full due process of the law, including reprensatition, a court case, and jury of his peers. The truth, according to that jury/judge, will come clean and if he’s innocent he will probably be released.
> 
> ...


...okay? What does that have to do with what I just said here? Like I said before, I'm glad Enzo got fired over this. I'm clearly not talking about this situation in particular.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Guilty or not about the rape - the drugs seemed to be a non-challenged part of the story right? And he made the company look like shit by not telling them and thus them putting the guy out on television and with a push.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



DJHJR86 said:


> You're right.


What's your point? Did you think Tupac was the guy in my avatar?
:lol
Don't say anything, obvious racebaiting is obvious


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

What a waste of talent.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Hoes gonna be hoes. Playas finna play! Lol


----------



## Rational (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

To anyone who's watched the YouTube video of the alleged victim, and is taking her side in this he said/she said situation:

Please, I'm begging you, don't reproduce. Please?


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

Rational said:


> To anyone who's watched the YouTube video of the alleged victim, and is taking her side in this he said/she said situation:
> 
> Please, I'm begging you, don't reproduce. Please?


You can’t reason with these people. In their minds accusation = automatic guilt. Terrible world we live in.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Don't want to get into the whole thing of "he did it/he didn't do it", because I'd rather wait until the facts are made public instead of slinging damning accusations. But...

One of the worst wrestlers to be employed by WWE is gone! Hurray! I hope this means they start taking the cruiserweight division seriously again. They had a great thing with Neville but drove him out of the company to cater to this little loudmouthed rat.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Rational said:


> To anyone who's watched the YouTube video of the alleged victim, and is taking her side in this he said/she said situation:
> 
> Please, I'm begging you, don't reproduce. Please?


You act like Eric Arndt is a great person

And again, being a prostitute or being weird is not grounds for sexual assault


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueSanta said:


> But I don't want to see something like this become a trend, and quite frankly, it's looking like that's what's going to happen in this world.


It honestly looks like we're already there. 

I'm getting so sick of the man hating on Twitter. A tonne of those burning Enzo at the Stake on Twitter are people with accounts that are just re-tweets of everything men have done wrong in this world. Genuinely, if I see a tweet from a female Rainbow flagged Twitter account at this point in time, I'm just glad if it isn't a character assassination of the Y chromosome. 

Rape wise - The Police officer that lives opposite us says the number of false rape claims in the 20 years he's been in the force has increased markedly (UK).


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

They didn't even bother to wish him well in his future endeavors....you know they are really disgusted with him.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



SAMCRO said:


> What gets me is how does he go from a hot little thing like Liv Morgan to that unattractive trashy prostitute?
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, at first WWE WAS only just gonna suspend him until he was found guilty or innocent, they fired him because they found out he kept the investigation hidden from them for 3 months.


Obviously I´m not familiar with his contract, but unless it specifically states that he has to tell if he´s being _investigated _by authorities, then it´s his private matter. 
He would then be released at first given chance, even the slightest little backstage incident, or "Creative has nothing for you", if they had to discover for themselves, but that´s a whole other story.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Funny reading all the Enzo haters celebrating his guilt without any evidence so far. I'm a fan of innocent until proven guilty. Not saying he is innocent, but it's a shame how someone can lose their job over an accusation. If proven to be true, then he deserves everything that's coming to him.

I was never a huge fan of him in the ring either, but he was always entertaining. 

This is a sad situation all around.


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6nWlaKRCQI

kek. Chick bragged about sleeping with enzo, and now is accusing him of rape? Get the fuck out of here


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

If he was release because of not telling WWE then why was he initially suspended? 

I can think of a few reasons:

1. Theres solid evidence of rape such as CCTV. I highly doubt it.

2. They have changed their mind and decided to throw him to the wolves. 

I am betting on the latter. If so WWE are really pathetic. I hope Enzo sues when he is found innocent.


----------



## eggman26 (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Him and Paige off our screens? Christmas came early!


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BoT said:


> kek. Chick bragged about sleeping with enzo, and now is accusing him of rape? Get the fuck out of here


Shit's getting more and more fucked up by the minute.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Not gonna lie, I lol'd a little bit


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955892374982549504


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

After the whole Harvey Weinstein and #metoo shit, maybe we should turn back the clock and and bring back chaperoned dates if unmarried men and women want to spend time together.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Its amazing to me how many people are 100% of the belief that she's just a lying slut. She could be, but that sort of opinion is part of why a lot of women dont come forward after being raped, they blame themselves and are afraid they'll just be accused of lying.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Steve Black Man said:


> Normally I'd probably agree with you, but this is his accuser....


@5:09 Funny how she tells the same exact story of being "practically raped" by being "picked up, flipped, rip off pants" etc. that she did about the Enzo story. :hmmm


----------



## GOAT ! (Dec 25, 2017)

How many months or years? Maybe not ever? Many didn’t like him anyway because his life outside the ring. But man, if he’s guilty, he’s finished. Finished not only with his career, but part of his life as well being spent in that good ole cell. Crazy situation and wasn’t expecting to see him be gone that fast.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6nWlaKRCQI
> 
> kek. Chick bragged about sleeping with enzo, and now is accusing him of rape? Get the fuck out of here


*Regret is not rape.*

- Vic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

Why would we ever see him again? It's ENZO. Who gives a fuck?


----------



## GOAT ! (Dec 25, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why would we ever see him again? It's ENZO. Who gives a fuck?


Lol don’t upset his fans he’s got out there. I’m sure they’ll be here any minute now.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

I'd say they'd wait until he feels ready to come back, if he even wanted to return.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

We won’t. There were plenty of other reasons to fire him. This wasn’t a case of a model employee getting railroaded with an accusation that may or may not be true. He’s obnoxious as fuck, no one can get along with him, and he is a danger in the ring because he will lie about what he’s capable of. Even if he’s innocent, the company is better off without him. Fuck his mic skills.


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> If you can't agree with him being released, what is hard to understand?
> 
> He hid this investigation from WWE for 3 months. He should have been upfront, and I'm sure they have a policy regarding this exact thing. Guilty or not, it doesn't matter. You can't hide that stuff from an employer like WWE.


Well Paige covered up that she was fucking half the roster and taking pics of her doing so with WWE intellectual property. 

Who the fuck goes to their employer and say "oh BTW i am being investigated for rape ......i can still have that title tho". No human does that. This has nothing to do with covering it up. It has to do with WWE throwing someone expendible to the wolves, to save embarrasment. 

There is no way Stephanie "womens empowerment" McMahon was going to show mercy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*



GOAT ! said:


> Lol don’t upset his fans he’s got out there. I’m sure they’ll be here any minute now.


I'm not gonna go war with his fanbase, I don't care enough, but the guy might've been fired this year ANYWAY, even if there were no allegations. He's ridiculously bad in the ring, he's a jobber, they stuck him in the Cruiserweight division, Roman Reigns kicked him out of the locker room. Does this sound like a guy with a long shelf life in WWE? They got rid of Mr. Kennedy for less problems than they've had with Enzo and he was one of Vince's projects.

And yeah, he can talk, and that's what the business should primarily be about, but to be perfectly honest, he never engaged me when he talked. It was all just a bunch of terrible Jersey Shore-isms.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

Let's be honest, WWE wanted to get rid of him a long time ago, not even his former coworkers wanted him, they never liked him or respected him, his actual situation was just a golden opportunity WWE has taken advantage of.

I think WWE was already planning on replace him with Rockstar Spud.


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its amazing to me how many people are 100% of the belief that she's just a lying slut. She could be, but that sort of opinion is part of why a lot of women dont come forward after being raped, they blame themselves and are afraid they'll just be accused of lying.


BS.....dont know how it is in the USA but in the UK the accuser is anonymous whilst the accused is hounded out to the media. 

Even juries, who are under pressure to convict, consisting of majority women feel the same. Theres scepticism because a lot of these cases are she says he says, no physical proof and have unreliable accusers.


----------



## DARTHKILLA (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

I knew he was going to go anyway because of his immaturity as a public figure, but i'm shocked that this was how he went out,even if he is not guilty, I doubt he would be back asap.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

Probably a long while. The issue is apparently that Enzo knew he was being investigated yet didn't tell WWE. Whether he did or didn't do it doesn't change the fact that he wasn't being open with his employers.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

Regardless of how you feel about Enzo, this is bullshit. Just saw those texts on YouTube that basically prove this woman made it up. This culture of guilty before due process has to stop.

Enzo may be a dbag, but nobody deserves to have their life ruined in a matter of hours over false accusations.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

I'm neither a fan nor a hater of his. I just know a lot of people complain about vanilla midgets and while he may be a midget he is not vanilla. If he were to come back it should be as a manager or GM that does his mic bit now and then and maybe occasionaly gets in the ring.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*



Flair Flop said:


> We won’t. There were plenty of other reasons to fire him. This wasn’t a case of a model employee getting railroaded with an accusation that may or may not be true. He’s obnoxious as fuck, no one can get along with him, and he is a danger in the ring because he will lie about what he’s capable of. Even if he’s innocent, the company is better off without him. Fuck his mic skills.


Lol, at least you're not biased. :eyeroll


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

Even if he's innocent, I don't expect to ever see him again unless it's proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that it never happened or she straight up says she made it up. He's already been judged as guilty by the court of public opinion and if nothing comes of it, people are just going to go on believing he did it but there wasn't enough evidence to convict. He'll never be free and clear of this.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

We won't see him again even if he's innocent. These are the times we live in, and the WWE would not want any bad press that may follow Enzo even if he is proven innocent. The stench of a rape accusation never leaves you.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

No chance he ever comes back. He was more trouble to the company than he's worth they were probably waiting for an excuse.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Released? Well, whether or not he did it aside, I don't believe he had many friends in the company. This outright gave them a reason to cut the cord. Guilty or not, him not notifying the company about the investigation (given that reports claim he was aware) likely played a significant part in his release. You can't keep those cards close to your chest. If the allegations are true, then hopefully he pays the price. If they're false, hopefully he counter sues her to the degree that he gets everything from the pennies in her bank account to the rights of her maiden name. The accuser seems incredibly....untrustworthy in this case but I maintain that Enzo shouldn't have been associating with someone such as her in the first place. You are the company that you choose to keep. Maybe this will humble him and he'll stop attempting to live out his fantasy of being a rockstar in 1984.


On another note, that CW title is absolutely cursed. I actually somewhat like Alexander, so hopefully they keep it as far away from him as they possibly can. Regardless, the division was doomed to fail from the beginning. 

-The most noteworthy talents either flat out quitting or ending up in handcuffs. 
-Terrible booking. 
-Crowning the wrong inaugural champion. 
-Keeping them isolated from the rest of the roster 99.99% of the time. 
- 205 Live drawing less fans than WCW Saturday Night did in the year 2000.


It's going to be 'Shockmaster' bad when history looks at its' failure ten years from now.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

They wouldn't bring him back. He was almost certainly already on pretty thin ice in back because of the nuclear heat he had, and even if he's cleared of any wrongdoing (and that's a pretty big if), the fact that he didn't disclose that he was being investigated for rape to his multi-billion dollar public corporation employer is a huuuuuuuge fuck-up.

Above anything else, WWE can't stand getting egg on its face, and getting blindsided by this is like having a carton thrown at them.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

He wore a shirt yesterday saying he couldn’t wait for tomorrow :lol


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

Besides the rape allegations you have problems with prostitution, drugs and violation of contract

He’s not coming back ever


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its amazing to me how many people are 100% of the belief that she's just a lying slut. She could be, but that sort of opinion is part of why a lot of women dont come forward after being raped, they blame themselves and are afraid they'll just be accused of lying.


the sad fact that a woman can basically ruin a guys career with just a few words and no proof. 

pretty soon as a man I am going to have to walk around with my head down because god forbid if i look at a woman for more than a second i will be fucking accused of sexual misconduct.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Can't say I'm surprised he was released. The immediate problem for WWE wasn't about guilt, it was that someone in their employ put himself in a situation where sexual assault charges, drugs, crazy times in hotel rooms, escorts and more became newsworthy, at a time when sexual conduct in the entertainment industry is a hot topic, and he wasn't even smart enough to give the company a head's up that this was potentially going to surface. Enzo became a huge liability, so he's gone. 

Nobody afaik, has assigned guilt or innocence yet, nor should anyone, but that really doesn't matter for Enzo's immediate career. If he's been falsely accused, which is still very possible, I feel sorry for him but he brought this on himself by decisions he made on the night in question and then not giving his side to his employer before it all went public. 

I was one of the few folks who really liked Enzo. Such a shame he went down like this.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

Who knows, but if innocent and he did want to come back, I'm here for it. I do like my wrestling, but there's so many guys that go through the motions in terms of putting on a good match and so little guys that actually engage me in terms of the persona they put across. So little wrestlers in this day and age actually feel like they have an aura, so whether he was or wasn't hard to work with is irrelevant to me. I'm really only here to be entertained for the hours I do watch wrestling and he had something that I hadn't seen since maybe Cena broke out.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Let's be honest, WWE wanted to get rid of him a long time ago, not even his former coworkers wanted him, they never liked him or respected him, his actual situation was just a golden opportunity WWE has taken advantage of.
> 
> I think WWE was already planning on replace him with Rockstar Spud.


If they did, he would have been gone not given the title.

There was clearly money in him that they saw. Plus he was a great talker. He would have been a fantastic manager for a heel Cass.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Ecoces said:


> the sad fact that a woman can basically ruin a guys career with just a few words and no proof.
> 
> pretty soon as a man I am going to have to walk around with my head down because god forbid if i look at a woman for more than a second i will be fucking accused of sexual misconduct.


That will never happen. You know it well

This movement is so girls can go outside without fear of their bodies being taken advantage of. Enzo didn’t look at someone wrong he forced himself onto her when she was incapacitated from alcohol and drugs. That’s why he’s in trouble


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

We won't. And the last updates really favor Enzo's case of being innocent, which makes it all the more fucked up. The guy is an asshole, but I find him entertaining. Did Bubba Ray, Brock, HBK, etc ever get this kind of flak for being assholes?

I don't like Eric Arndt the man behind the character, but that doesn't keep me from enjoying Enzo's work. So yeah, he has fans. Sorry to break it down to you all :shrug

However if he somehow is proved to be guilty, that's a whole different story. I can take being a fan of a wrestler who's an asshole, I'm a fans of dozens of those, but I won't be a fan of a rapist.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

So Enzo is gone huh? Damn. Sucks for him But I do see where WWE is coming from with this.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Watched that video. Certainly pointing towards she made it up out of regret and to cover up her awful choices of drugs and sucking dick that night

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Guilty or not about the rape - the drugs seemed to be a non-challenged part of the story right? And he made the company look like shit by not telling them and thus them putting the guy out on television and with a push.


Bingo

I have no clue one way or another if he raped this lady or not,however this should be a lesson to every guy on the roster. If your going to have sex with a prostitute don't do it with drugs laying around and find one who you might have to pay a bit more but is on the professional side. Their is Eros and other professional sites(some of these women who's clients include athlets/politicians will even sign privacy agreements). Dude's making 6 figure money have no excuses


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Well Enzo it was nice knowing you! Don't go S-A-W-F-T now LOL!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Enzo has been known to frequent strip clubs and brag to girls about the money he makes being a wrestler, so the charge/accusation against him may be true. I've never liked him but obviously I don't wish anyone to lose their job. The girl could be lying, there needs to be an investigation but I guess WWE are just playing it safe as it's such a big topic at the moment as others have said.

EDIT: Just read that drugs were involved, WWE had no choice but to release him.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



> the sad fact that a woman can basically ruin a guys career with just a few words and no proof.


I hope Enzo sues her into bankruptcy.

- Vic


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

King Jesus said:


> What's your point? Did you think Tupac was the guy in my avatar?
> :lol
> Don't say anything, obvious racebaiting is obvious


Racebaiting to point out how one guy who was *convicted* of raping a woman, went to jail for it, and got out and resumed his career as if nothing happened who's still looked at today as some type of god by hip hop fans? 

Interesting. 

And I know who Kendrick Lamar is. Just figured that if you would come out of that glass house of yours you might have agreed that Tupac's career wasn't affected after he was actually convicted of raping a woman. And he's still worshiped by the dude that I don't know in your avatar.






These darn whippersnappers and their "receipts" (at around 7:00 in the video)...

Boom goes the narrative about being raped. But Enzo surrounding himself with these people would be a good reason to just severe ties with him and move on. That and the constant drug use. But still don't think he raped this woman. This dude in the video was in several videos on her channel, and she's on his. And they're both from the Arizona area and appear to have been friends at one point.

Girl basically was going to get her car taken away from her (according to this guy's story) father after he found out she went away from rehab and was partying with Enzo & company, so she made up the rape story to avoid the wrath of her dad and to keep her car.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DJHJR86 said:


> These darn whippersnappers and their "receipts" (at around 7:00 in the video)...
> 
> Boom goes the narrative about being raped. But Enzo surrounding himself with these people would be a good reason to just severe ties with him and move on. That and the constant drug use. But still don't think he raped this woman. This dude in the video was in several videos on her channel, and she's on his. And they're both from the Arizona area and appear to have been friends at one point.


Yup.. That video is pretty damning.. 

It's a very solid case he didn't rape her.

Also a very solid case he surrounded himself with trash and drugs..

Also, kudos to that kid for going out of his way to try to prove someones innocence with the material he has.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: (Serious Question) If Enzo’s proven innocent how long would it be before we see him again with the company?*

Honestly, I don't think he's respected enough, or considered 'big name' enough, to be brought back in. He's shown no signs of making a good trainer or behind the curtain worker, so a return later through that backdoor seems unlikely too. I also don't think he's the type who would be out there selling himself on the indy scene for the kind of pay he'd receive. Going somewhere like NJPW is a non-starter also since I can't picture him being able to hang in the ring with the sort of wrestlers he'd encounter. 

I'm leaning toward him being done unless he's 100% cleared and he can convince WWE that he's a changed man.



The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Let's be honest, WWE wanted to get rid of him a long time ago, not even his former coworkers wanted him, they never liked him or respected him, his actual situation was just a golden opportunity WWE has taken advantage of.
> 
> I think WWE was already planning on replace him with Rockstar Spud.


I found Enzo entertaining when he was talking, not so much when he was wrestling, but Spud's even better than him! His mic work with TNA/Impact was way above what I expected and he deserves an opportunity to do the same in WWE. Not gonna lie, I enjoy Enzo's manic delivery but I'm all for other cw talent coming in and/or getting more of the spotlight. 

It's already been said, including by me, but Enzo, guilty or innocent on the sexual assault charges, brought on this mess himself with bad choices. He was expendable, and that should have made him act accordingly. He had no leeway for scandal and no company likes being blindsided by controversy.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



DJHJR86 said:


> Racebaiting to point out how one guy who was *convicted* of raping a woman, went to jail for it, and got out and resumed his career as if nothing happened who's still looked at today as some type of god by hip hop fans?
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> And I know who Kendrick Lamar is. Just figured that if you would come out of that glass house of yours you might have agreed that Tupac's career wasn't affected after he was actually convicted of raping a woman. And he's still worshiped by the dude that I don't know in your avatar.


What glass house? Rape allegations don't automatically end a man's life. Tupac and Trump are good examples. Your point, other than agreeing with me?

Trumpers are so pathetic :lol Like there's equivalency between being a popular rapper and being elected president. As stupid and petty as the Orangutan in Chief


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

He was massively unpopular backstage even before these allegations, even if he is proven innocent (personally knowing his record I have doubts tbh. I'm a strong supporter of innocent until proven guilty but there's also benefit of the doubt) changes are pretty slim to none they'd decide to bring him back.

Honestly I don't think Impact would even touch him at this point...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Someone on twitter said Enzo Amore was not fired for being accused of sexual assault. He was fired for not disclosing to the WWE that he was under investigation for sexual assault.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



King Jesus said:


> What glass house? Rape allegations don't automatically end a man's life. Tupac and Trump are good examples. Your point, other than agreeing with me?


Nothing, I agreed with your initial post about them not ruining famous dude's lives. Which you conveniently turned into "racebaiting" and assumed I'm a Trump supporter.



King Jesus said:


> Trumpers are so pathetic :lol Like there's equivalency between being a popular rapper and being elected president. As stupid and petty as the Orangutan in Chief


Just wondering why Tupac:



King Jesus said:


> If I get a whiff of credibility on these allegations, Enzo will be on my shitlist right next to your fuckface heroes like Bill O'Reilly, HulKKK Hogan and Donald Trump


Isn't on your shitlist. Or Kendrick Lamar for that matter. Since you know, he doesn't appear to have an actual rapist on his "shitlist".


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

The women involved in this story are fckin ugly. What is Enzo doing?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Dude was a 31 year old man who was worried about Instagram followers (WTF?) and drawing dick pics on his driver's license. If he's innocent of the rape, it should come out and the chick should go to jail, but this dude shouldn't be employed by anyone until he actually fucking grows up and stops acting like a 16 year old.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Well, there goes her story. All people who lie about being raped purposefully should go to prison for the amount of time that an actual rapist gets. I have to admit I'm starting to look at alot of these accusations recently with the side-eye.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DJHJR86 said:


> These darn whippersnappers and their "receipts" (at around 7:00 in the video)...
> 
> Boom goes the narrative about being raped. But Enzo surrounding himself with these people would be a good reason to just severe ties with him and move on. That and the constant drug use. But still don't think he raped this woman. This dude in the video was in several videos on her channel, and she's on his. And they're both from the Arizona area and appear to have been friends at one point.
> 
> Girl basically was going to get her car taken away from her (according to this guy's story) father after he found out she went away from rehab and was partying with Enzo & company, so she made up the rape story to avoid the wrath of her dad and to keep her car.


*Someone send that video to the authorities, looks like Enzo didn't rape her, the authorities must now investigate these texts







*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Randy Lahey said:


> The women involved in this story are fckin ugly. What is Enzo doing?


Uh...eye of the beholder and all that jazz.


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

He should go to prison for going from a dime like Liv Morgan to this skeezer.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

It’s good to note that we don’t actually see any time stamps or anything on those pics so it could still be bullshit. 

But if it’s true then this whole case is blown wide open again


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Showstopper said:


> Well, there goes her story. All people who lie about being raped purposefully should go to prison for the amount of time that an actual rapist gets. I have to admit I'm starting to look at alot of these accusations recently with the side-eye.


Police are too. There has been a lot of cases recently, especially overseas were false sexual assault claims are getting women tossed in prison.

Just some examples.. Police aren't just assuming the women are being honest anymore and conducting a full investigation.. As they should 

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-wiltshire-41692026

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/aug/24/woman-jailed-10-years-false-rape-claims-jemma-beale

http://www.mlive.com/news/muskegon/index.ssf/2018/01/woman_who_made_up_gang_rape_st.html


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Therapy said:


> Police are too. There has been a lot of cases recently,* especially overseas were false sexual assault claims are getting women tossed in prison.*


Excellent. That's the way it should be.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

So since it appears this bitch lied about it (no surprise really) I wonder now what WWE will do will they hire him back?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Mango13 said:


> So since it appears this bitch lied about it (no surprise really) I wonder now what WWE will do will they hire him back?


No chance they bring him back. He's a liability at this point. Look at who he hangs out with. Post Malone for chrissakes. He doesn't deserve to have his life ruined over a false allegation, but I don't see WWE bringing him back anytime soon.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

_*Well, now I have my regrets on the comments this week about him on this subject since we now have evidence that he didn't rape her but I don't see WWE hiring him back for hiding this situation from them. That woman should be charged with slander of character and false sexual charges made to Enzo. *_


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Poor devil... Poor poor devil.:frown2:
Just that.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Girl has sex with famous guy, cries rape later and tries to ruin life. 

And with proof coming out that this is the case, I can't say I'm surprised tbh.


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

this witch hunt needs to stop! glad the UK got their shit together!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Mango13 said:


> So since it appears this bitch lied about it (no surprise really) I wonder now what WWE will do will they hire him back?


Probably not.. He was a ticking time bomb liability and I think this was the last straw of him putting himself in a position (inside a hotel room full of narcotics, drug addicts and hookers).. 

He took WWE money for granted, he took Vinces generosity for granted, he took everything WWE offered him for granted and couldn't stay out of trouble.

I forget who said it early, he was out of control HBK with no wrestling skills. And this isn't that era anymore.. Vince ain't going to protect you in the PG era where a million eyes are on his company.


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*






7 minutes in, reposting for obvious reasons.












Credits to my boy @Gainn for taking the screenie


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

after looking further in to it, i'm amazed that ANYONE could believe this chick.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Glad to see that some hypocrites are eating their crow.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



shutupchico said:


> after looking further in to it, i'm amazed that ANYONE could believe this chick.


To be fair and why I never flat out called her a liar. I've known people like her. Drug addict, mentally fucked and off their meds, attention seeking. And a lot of times you'd never believed most of what came out of their mouth because it was usually a never ending stream of bullshit and "LOOK AT ME"... Then every once in awhile something would happen and you'd find out "holy shit, she wasn't lying this time"..

These types are often preyed upon for that exact reason.. "This stupid bitch drug addict, no one will believe her anyway. It's raping time"..


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Dude life got ruined for no reason smh. Let this be a lesson to all you dudes who stay fucking complete strangers, bet none of this shit would've happened if he had stuck with Liv.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



shutupchico said:


> after looking further in to it, i'm amazed that ANYONE could believe this chick.



I mean if you go to WWEs twitter and read the comments it's a lot of cringe GIFs being posted, so it's likely people just wanna hop on whatever negative bandwagon they can against him (The same goes for here). Between the court of public opinion and the people who already had outstanding dislike for him, the group people who will side with the girl automatically is pretty large.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

*Wow.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Well, now I have my regrets on the comments this week about him on this subject since we now have evidence that he didn't rape her but I don't see WWE hiring him back for hiding this situation from them. That woman should be charged with slander of character and false sexual charges made to Enzo. *_


Terrible. This is why I’m so against this believe all women stuff.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

good. he sucked anyways mj4 to anyone who called enzo a good talent)

now release roman next lol


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



RLStern said:


> *Someone send that video to the authorities, looks like Enzo didn't rape her, the authorities must now investigate these texts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He already sent them and he has more proof but he did not want to show it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*










Enzo's statement through his lawyer.

- Vic


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Dude life got ruined for no reason smh. Let this be a lesson to all you dudes who stay fucking complete strangers, bet none of this shit would've happened if he had stuck with Liv.


Whether Enzo raped this chick or not, he still wasn't smart for not giving WWE the heads up that he was under investigation for such a serious charge. Should be interesting seeing how WWE handles things if Enzo ends up getting officially cleared.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

As the old saying goes 'sleep with the dogs and you wake up with the fleas....'

In other words be careful with the company you keep.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Clique said:


> Whether Enzo raped this chick or not, he still wasn't smart for not giving WWE the heads up that he was under investigation for such a serious charge. Should be interesting seeing how WWE handles things if Enzo ends up getting officially cleared.


My guess is that he probably was afraid of being suspended if he told them about the investigation.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

IF she's lying, Enzo needs to be reinstated immediately. I don't give a damn about him not telling them about the case or the bus or the locker room. That's bullshit, they released him because they thought he raped her.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Wasn't there some fucking turd earlier in this thread that said you have to believe all women and that even if the dude is cleared it's still a good thing that his name was dragged through the mud and his reputation ruined because he was probably a racist anyway?


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its amazing to me how many people are 100% of the belief that she's just a lying slut. She could be, but that sort of opinion is part of why a lot of women dont come forward after being raped, they blame themselves and are afraid they'll just be accused of lying.


A BIGGER problem is women coming forward and lying about being raped. Completely undermines/trivialises real rape cases and ruins lives. Obviously the reverse is true which is why all of these cases should be met with an open mind but lets face it; most of the time the assumption is the guy is guilty and that's from women and men that read these stories. Also from the media. Is that fair? 

Major difference between reporting the case to the Police and accusations on Twitter. If you choose to publicly accuse someone on social media, you have submitted that person that's accused to a world of shit whether they are innocent or not. Why shouldn't what she said be open to questions and scrutiny? (In private and on here, not in direct contact with her, that's not OK) Especially when she changes her story and is using the publicity after the claim to try and make money from strangers DMing her for naked photos.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Clique said:


> Whether Enzo raped this chick or not, he still wasn't smart for not giving WWE the heads up that he was under investigation for such a serious charge. Should be interesting seeing how WWE handles things if Enzo ends up getting officially cleared.


That was undoubtedly a bad move on his part, just like putting himself in that hotel room with hookers and drugs; in a parallel universe somewhere, somebody in that hotel room OD'd and Enzo still ended up in the shit just in a different way. His bad judgment and hard partying lifestyle were bound to catch up to him eventually, I just hope if he gets a second chance he gets his fucking act together.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

this woman pulling the best troll job of the year :ha

the enzo fans getting triggered atm :bosque


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Therapy said:


> To be fair and why I never flat out called her a liar. I've known people like her. Drug addict, mentally fucked and off their meds, attention seeking. And a lot of times you'd never believed most of what came out of their mouth because it was usually a never ending stream of bullshit and "LOOK AT ME"... Then every once in awhile something would happen and you'd find out "holy shit, she wasn't lying this time"..
> 
> These types are often preyed upon for that exact reason.. "This stupid bitch drug addict, no one will believe her anyway. It's raping time"..


You’ve hit the nail on the head for my thinking as well. If these texts are proven to have occurred the morning after when she was no longer fucked up on dope, then she doesn’t have a leg to stand on. I will always have a soft spot for people struggling with addiction and will admit that it sometimes clouds my judgment. 

This doesn’t take away from the fact that Enzo is still a piece of shit that was hanging out in places that no one with his level of public success should be this day in age. The company still has plenty of ground for termination for not disclosing a possible PR disaster. He may not be a rapist but I still say the company is better off without him.


----------



## Cas Ras (Sep 8, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I guess this means no Enza Amora winning the women's Royale Rumble.

Too many pages to view it all, but in case it has not been posted yet, Enzo posted this standard statement by his lawyer (ironically with him being released he is allowed to do that now, while otherwise I guess would be completely silent as ordered by WWE):

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955955140896460801


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Gravyv321 said:


> this woman pulling the best troll job of the year :ha
> 
> the enzo fans getting triggered atm :bosque


Falsely accusing a man of rape would be a great "troll job" to you?

How tragic :bosque


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

So he's innocent? Sucks he got fired because of some lying bitch. Be interesting to see if WWE brings him back, given his overall baggage.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DJHJR86 said:


> Wasn't there some fucking turd earlier in this thread that said you have to believe all women and that even if the dude is cleared it's still a good thing that his name was dragged through the mud and his reputation ruined because he was probably a racist anyway?


That guy was being 100% ironic and it's really concerning that none of you could come to that conclusion yourselves.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

http://www.tmz.com/2018/01/23/enzo-amore-accuser-philomena-sheahan-rape-wwe/

I just watched her TMZ interview and one thing sets off my bullshit alarm

She can recount in alarming detail the actual rape and things he said and did

Claims her head hurt and *dazed and confused* and says "I don't remember when we stopped having sex all I know is I woke up the next morning"

The insanely detailed parted seems a little too rehearsed for someone who herself says she was "dazed and confused" and doesn't remember when "we stopped having sex""


"_*WHEN WE STOPPED HAVING SEX*_"

She fucking slipped... These slips are what police investigators look for.. She fucking slipped.. Someone who was raped would never alluded to being raped as "us having sex".. It's being raped.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Let's not jump to conclusions on either side. Let's wait till the police get's involved (if they haven't already) and find the facts about what happened before we make our judgement on the situation.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Abisial said:


> That guy was being 100% ironic and it's really concerning that none of you could come to that conclusion yourselves.


Well damn, the sound of his voice really should've alerted me to the fact that he was being "ironic" (sarcastic) because that's so easy to pick up via reading a text without a "/s" tag.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MC 16 said:


> Let's not jump to conclusions on either side. Let's wait till the police get's involved (if they haven't already) and find the facts about what happened before we make our judgement on the situation.


The problem is that he’s almost ruined or damaged before an investigation. Many thought he was guilty and some wanted to wait for the facts but he’s fucked regardless. WWE is a company that celebrates abusers and guys who shit in purses and he was fired after a mere allegation. 

I hope it’s all sorted out. Either way one of them should get jail time.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



New Black Panther said:


> The problem is that he’s almost ruined or damaged before an investigation. Many thought he was guilty and some wanted to wait for the facts but he’s fucked regardless. WWE is a company that celebrates abusers and guys who shit in purses and he was fired after a mere allegation.
> 
> I hope it’s all sorted out. Either way one of them should get jail time.


It was a shame that people jumped on it, automatically thinking he was guilty, without knowing the facts. His rep let him down. And, apprently WWE fired Enzo for hiding the accusations from them, not the accusation itself. Which was correct, in my opinion.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

One interesting point is WWE really need to think what to do if she was lying and Enzo is innocent. Yeah, we people who visit forums and see wrestling news sites knows that Enzo is supposed to be an asshole idiot in backstage, but for the casual fan it will look terrible that the company fired a worker (liked for casuals, accept it) for a terrible lie of another person.


Also, I know this is a different era, but I can not remember Jimmy Snuka and how Vince save him.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

They chose this piece of shit over Neville


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

You can't give your consent while under the influence fo drugs or alcohol.

So if they got her hopped up on coke then Enzo fucked her that is rape.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



birthday_massacre said:


> You can't give your consent while under the influence fo drugs or alcohol.
> 
> So if they got her hopped up on coke then Enzo fucked her that is rape.


what if he was also under the influence?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MC 16 said:


> It was a shame that people jumped on it, automatically thinking he was guilty, without knowing the facts. His rep let him down. And, apprently WWE fired Enzo for hiding the accusations from them, not the accusation itself. Which was correct, in my opinion.


In the end if Enzo is innocent then WWE looks worse. They bring back and hire scumbags. We just saw Jey Uso on tv yesterday after he fucked up. To firing him was extreme. He's never been in trouble or suspended I think so maybe they should have stripped him of the title and suspended him first. Fire him if he's found to be guilty.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Guys take note. This is why you don't stick your dick in crazy.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



TheAppler said:


> what if he was also under the influence?


Then that would be another reason for the WWE to fire him.

If it was his coke or his friend's coke and gave it to her with the intention of fucking her, he can't claim he did not give consent.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

if the story about about enzo not even knowing he was being investigated for rape is true and only found out yesterday via those tweets, holy fucking shit wwe is facing a massive law suit. go on enzo sue the fucking cunts


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Catsaregreat said:


> They chose this piece of shit over Neville


"Chose him over Neville" Neville was super pushed for almost an entire year and when he had to put Enzo over he walked out, they didn't CHOSE him over Neville. Also INNOCENT until proven GUILTY.


----------



## mrpickem (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

when co defendant TooPoor came out and said she was innocent, that all the other 3 were smoking meth, coke and weed...maybe that was a nail in enzo's coffin


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I hope that she is lying, so I get the best possible resolution of a terrible wrestler getting shitcanned and can enjoy it rape-free, but if I’m being honest I think he’s probably a really bad person and that this might have actually happened.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Dude can get proven innocent tomorrow and he still wont be getting brought back to WWE, he was fired for hiding the investigation for 3 months not for just being accused of rape. So it really doesn't matter if he's innocent or guilty, he lied to the company and most likely breached his contract where it probably states the performer must inform the company if they have any kind of pending investigation or shit like that.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

The YouTube video posted of the convo of her bragging about sleeping next to Zo basically seals it for me that it was consensual. She’s a groupie whore. Poor Zo will be looked at as a rapist forever now and he’s tarnished bc this loser wanted her 15 minutes of fame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

oh god after listening to her interview dont believe her at all i cant stand Enzo but wwe is in for a hell of a law suit if it turns out this is all bs


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Is this legit?

Update 7:15pm ET: Dave Meltzer is reporting that Phoenix police "confirmed that on Monday, October 23rd, 2017, at around 2:30 p.m., Phoenix Police responded to a local hospital for a call of a sexual assault that had reportedly occurred on October 19th, 2017 at 401 West Clarendon Avenue."


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Even if he is innocent, doing meth and coke somewhere in bumfuck Arizona with some random ass chick is still a PR nightmare which warrants him a release.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



PrettyLush said:


> Even if he is innocent, doing meth and coke somewhere in bumfuck Arizona with some random ass chick is still a PR nightmare which warrants him a release.


Yeah this too, aint no way WWE's bringing him back, why would they want a trouble making fuck up like him back in their company? Its obvious what kind of company he keeps and his personal life is a PR nightmare waiting to happen for them.

Everyone hates him backstage, he was kicked off a bus by the face of the company, he's publicly known to be a prick, why would they want him back?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

i'm guess people are forgetting wwe welcomed back paige with open arms after all the violent outbursts against del rio and vice versa, or the fact she fucked a load of wwe guys hell even making videos of said encounters, hell even desecrating wwe property while proudly grinning like a cheshire cat oh and doing a ton of drugs for 2 years or so.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



the_hound said:


> i'm guess people are forgetting wwe welcomed back paige with open arms after all the violent outbursts against del rio and vice versa, or the fact she fucked a load of wwe guys hell even making videos of said encounters, hell even desecrating wwe property while proudly grinning like a cheshire cat oh and doing a ton of drugs for 2 years or so.




This. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

besides the coke thing, he also hiding the investigation for 3 months. That alone is enough of an excuse for WWE to release him if he is proven not guilty.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Difference is with Paige her personal video's was stolen and posted without her consent, her arguing with Del Rio is none of WWE's business, there was no actual proof of Paige being violent or vice versa, plus Paige has a movie being backed by The Rock coming out which is another reason they didn't fire her. 

Her situation was completely different from Enzo's, also Paige isn't a total bitch backstage and hated by everyone like Enzo.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



TheAppler said:


> what if he was also under the influence?


I actually think it doesn't matter on the male's part because of something to do with penetration. It's weird and I can't remember specifically, but if both are under the influence, responsibility I actually do feel still relies on the male.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Good riddance


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



SAMCRO said:


> Difference is with Paige her personal video's was stolen and posted without her consent, her arguing with Del Rio is none of WWE's business, there was no actual proof of Paige being violent or vice versa, plus Paige has a movie being backed by The Rock coming out which is another reason they didn't fire her. Her situation was completely different from Enzo's.


true. the point is, there will be no lawsuit for his release. there are plenty excuses for WWE to dismiss that.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Abisial said:


> "Chose him over Neville" Neville was super pushed for almost an entire year and when he had to put Enzo over he walked out, they didn't CHOSE him over Neville. Also INNOCENT until proven GUILTY.


lol even if hes innocent of rape, hes still guilty of being a coked up meth head. Dude has train wreck written all over him and now that that train has crashed we all see who he really is.


----------



## LCynic (Aug 7, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Abisial said:
> 
> 
> > That guy was being 100% ironic and it's really concerning that none of you could come to that conclusion yourselves.
> ...


 That would've helped. Tone of the overall thread wasn't leading to irony or sarcasm that much.

I'll admit to flying off the handle though. I'm not usually better than that but I have glimpses of common sense.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

If she made allegations 3 months ago and named him, wouldn't he have been arrested or investigated 3 months ago? I'm not saying it didn't happen, but the story seems odd. 

Just because the Phoenix police confirm they responded to a sexual assault on October 23rd for an incident that happened on October 19th, that doesn't confirm the victim in that incident is the same individual claiming she was sexually assaulted by Enzo.

I'm not defending the guy, if he did it I hope he's criminally charged and spends time in prison, but struck me odd that WWE would fire him. The suspension made sense, the firing was odd given there hasn't been a warrant issued for his arrest or anything further from law enforcement.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Catsaregreat said:


> lol even if hes innocent of rape, hes still guilty of being a coked up meth head. Dude has train wreck written all over him and now that that train has crashed we all see who he really is.



Using drugs does not make you a "bad person". Okay Enzo used cocaine so did practically every big name from the 1980s-1990s, how is he a piece of shit yet these people are idolized? It's clear you have no intentions of being objective with this though.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

if only chyna was still alive today, there would be some twtchy arses in the E right about now..................oh thats right hhh is innocent and chyna was a coked up bitch...........


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

the_hound said:


> if only chyna was still alive today, there would be some twtchy arses in the E right about now..................oh thats right hhh is innocent and chyna was a coked up bitch...........


All of your logic is really bad. I’m guessing twelve years old?


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Abisial said:


> Using drugs does not make you a "bad person". Okay Enzo used cocaine so did practically every big name from the 1980s-1990s, how is he a piece of shit yet these people are idolized? It's clear you have no intentions of being objective with this though.


Sorry most jobs paying 6 figures fire you if you are hanging out in crack dens like this and are sub mediocre talent. HEs a piece of shit. Glad hes gone. Hes at worst a rapist and at best a piece of shit druggie who hangs out with other druggies.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Ratedr4life said:


> If she made allegations 3 months ago and named him, wouldn't he have been arrested or investigated 3 months ago? I'm not saying it didn't happen, but the story seems odd.
> 
> Just because the Phoenix police confirm they responded to a sexual assault on October 23rd for an incident that happened on October 19th, that doesn't confirm the victim in that incident is the same individual claiming she was sexually assaulted by Enzo.
> 
> I'm not defending the guy, if he did it I hope he's criminally charged and spends time in prison, but struck me odd that WWE would fire him. The suspension made sense, the firing was odd given there hasn't been a warrant issued for his arrest or anything further from law enforcement.


Investigations take some time. Apparently there is DNA involved in the case, and that can take a while to process. The Phoenix police were responding directly in relation to accusations made against Eric Arndt. The suspension makes total sense, and so does the firing when you consider that Arndt concealed a criminal investigation from his employer, and that statistically these things aren't often made up. I'm sure WWE lawyers were in contact with Phoenix police about what could and couldn't be discussed, and despite whatever is out in public at the moment muddying the waters, I'm sure they decided that it was just a rational decision to cut ties with Enzo Amore as opposed to supporting allegations of misconduct, to some degree. 

I imagine that once drugs were proven to be in the system of Sheahan, Arndt is going to have to either plea to using drugs himself and some form of sexual misconduct (if he was on drugs, how can he deny her accusations that the experience was against her favor?), or say that he didn't use drugs, which means he's guilty of sexual misconduct in the sense that he took advantage of an intoxicated woman. It's a really messy situation, and it may not have read as rape to all parties at the time, and he might get off without that against him, but I don't really see a way for Enzo to come out of this smelling like roses. It makes total sense for the WWE to break ties with a party like that.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



The Wood said:


> Investigations take some time. Apparently there is DNA involved in the case, and that can take a while to process. The Phoenix police were responding directly in relation to accusations made against Eric Arndt. The suspension makes total sense, and so does the firing when you consider that Arndt concealed a criminal investigation from his employer, and that statistically these things aren't often made up. I'm sure WWE lawyers were in contact with Phoenix police about what could and couldn't be discussed, and despite whatever is out in public at the moment muddying the waters, I'm sure they decided that it was just a rational decision to cut ties with Enzo Amore as opposed to supporting allegations of misconduct, to some degree.
> 
> I imagine that once drugs were proven to be in the system of Sheahan, Arndt is going to have to either plea to using drugs himself and some form of sexual misconduct (if he was on drugs, how can he deny her accusations that the experience was against her favor?), or say that he didn't use drugs, which means he's guilty of sexual misconduct in the sense that he took advantage of an intoxicated woman. It's a really messy situation, and it may not have read as rape to all parties at the time, and he might get off without that against him, but I don't really see a way for Enzo to come out of this smelling like roses. It makes total sense for the WWE to break ties with a party like that.


I guess you're right, but that is assuming this girl is even telling the truth to begin with. If there is DNA evidence and evidence suggesting non-consensual sex, then that's a open and shut case.

You really think Enzo knew he was being investigated? Don't think the police would tip off a suspect especially with DNA evidence if they aren't ready to move.


----------



## Serious Jui Mayne (Aug 22, 2017)

the_hound said:


> if only chyna was still alive today, there would be some twtchy arses in the E right about now..................oh thats right hhh is innocent and chyna was a coked up bitch...........


Facts


----------



## Big Bopper (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



RLStern said:


> *Someone send that video to the authorities, looks like Enzo didn't rape her, the authorities must now investigate these texts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That coked out dude is hard to look at. Holy shit. Isnt he like 28? Hows his face that broken out?


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



bradatar said:


> The YouTube video posted of the convo of her bragging about sleeping next to Zo basically seals it for me that it was consensual. She’s a groupie whore. Poor Zo will be looked at as a rapist forever now and he’s tarnished bc this loser wanted her 15 minutes of fame.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured that from the start


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



SpikeDudley said:


> That will never happen. You know it well
> 
> This movement is so girls can go outside without fear of their bodies being taken advantage of. Enzo didn’t look at someone wrong he forced himself onto her when she was incapacitated from alcohol and drugs. That’s why he’s in trouble


so because some cam whore says she forced himself on her we should automatically believe her?

sure while what i said is extreme its getting close to that, where any woman who is looking to ruin a guy for whatever reason can just take to social media and claim rape or sexual misconduct.

i hope if Enzo is found innocent then this woman spends a LONG time in jail ... for the RAPE of Enzo's character.


----------



## Revillution15 (Mar 3, 2017)

december_blue said:


> He's been released.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955874078614843392


He debuted and it was fun for a couple of months. But in his 1st match he botched. He didn't look like an exciting young talent anymore. And he botched again + again + again. It was hard to take his promos seriously anymore. What's so INFURIATING is he was given chance after chance and he did not improve. 

He and Cass had their WM match. Then 3/4 of us suffered through they're split. Poor Cass did his ACL whilst wrestling this rat. Momentarilly, Cass, if he returns, will draw bad reactions. In all honesty WWE should release him aswell but as apart of the annual 'spring clean'. I feel bad for the dude. Looks like he's had a rough year which started with Enzo. I digress. 

Enzo Amore Then... Then... Defeated NEVILLE for the gold in APPALLING fashion [email protected]!$!!!

This wanker had been given EVERYTHING. Yet more deserving talent were held back and he wasn't better than ELLSWORTH in the ring.

Maybe the worst part of all of this is because presumably he didn't inform WWE about that terrible night in October and the incoming police reports, WWE greenlit an angle where a beautiful woman would fall for his charms... And after reading what he allegedly said to his friends and co. about how/what he'd like to do with this escort... I shudder dudes. It feels gross thinking that NIA + he nearly shared a mistletoe kiss on t.v.

Honestly, [email protected]!$ you Eric for wasting everyone's time and for not being more of a professional. You were a wrestling champion representing the biggest wrestling company and you took it for granted. It shows by allowing yourself to hang out in a hotel room with a few bad buggers and drugs.

Delete. Delete. Delete.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Didn’t it come out Enzo found out about this the same time we did? WWE gonna have some splainin’ to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



CesaroSwing said:


> Falsely accusing a man of rape would be a great "troll job" to you?
> 
> How tragic :bosque


:ha

stay mad. this is funny :bosque


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> For someone with such (rightful) venom towards rape, you don't actually seem to have much sympathy for victims. Sadly a lot of rapes aren't reported immediately or ever. Its a more emotionally/psychologically damaging crime than it is physical. I'd say luckily for you you dont know anyone who has been raped, but its terrifying how much it messes with the victims heads. Alot of them blame themselves, or cant relive it, cant deal with it, cant face it, or face their attacker. Sadly a lot of the time its not a crime that is reported immediately, the victims often have a lot of mental scarring to deal with.


I don't buy it in 2018. Rape is not acceptable anymore. Just like it's not acceptable to bash gay people or to be openly racist. No woman is going to look bad in 2018 accusing someone of raping them right after the fact. They will have all the support in the world from men and women a like. If you legitimately just got raped there is no social stigmas in 2018 about reporting it.

That's why I don't buy it with all these women who claim rape months or years later. They seem to all have a financial motive, and nothing more. You don't hear about Joe Blow in the newspaper getting accused of rape 5 years down the road from Jane Blow. Like I said before, buyers remorse is not rape.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Please explain to me how it is ok for WWE to celebrate Paige despite trash, but fire Enzo over this. (keep in mind he has not yet been found guilty)

Only the saddest, most deluded, most lost sjw radicals would argue that the stuff Paige did is ok because of "consent." You have to be a moron of legendary proportions not to understand how an environment of trash creates the stage for abuse and people being treated like objects.

Is the WWE run by sjw cucks?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

The fact that Enzo hid the rape investigation from the WWE says a lot. I mean, if someone accused me of something I know I didn't do I'd go straight to a Lawyer and also inform the WWE. I'm 99% positive Enzo took advantage of the situation.



BlueRover said:


> Please explain to me how it is ok for WWE to celebrate Paige despite trash, but fire Enzo over this. (keep in mind he has not yet been found guilty)
> 
> Only the saddest, most deluded, most lost sjw radicals would argue that the stuff Paige did is ok because of "consent." You have to be a moron of legendary proportions not to understand how an environment of trash creates the stage for abuse and people being treated like objects.
> 
> Is the WWE run by sjw cucks?


Sex tape leaks is not the same as rape accusations and to compare the two makes you look like a fool.


----------



## Warren Snow (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

BEat me to the punch. Just read about this online.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



EMGESP said:


> Sex tape leaks is not the same as rape accusations and to compare the two makes you look like a fool.


Do you not understand what the word "accusations" means? Plus the fact that Enzo is denying it?


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueRover said:


> Do you not understand what the word "accusations" means? Plus the fact that Enzo is denying it?


The fact that WWE fired him (did they fire him? normally when they say "release" means it's from both sides) leafs me to believe it's true and they know it's true.

We'll have to see.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

So they fired him and he hasn't been proven guilty? Sounds like a lawsuit to me if he's innocent


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> So they fired him and he hasn't been proven guilty? Sounds like a lawsuit to me if he's innocent


...that's not how it works


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

This will be interesting to see where 205 goes in the coming months. It's been quite literally the Enzo show for a while now.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

ppl are assuming that Enzo is a meth head based on what, i will like know...no reports of him failing drug test, the girl did not accuse him of partaking in said drugs, in fact she claimed SHE AND THE FRIENDS TOOK THEM, reading some of these response, make me fear if some of u guys ever had jury duty...the type to deem ppl guilty based on skin color, tattoos, bad vibes, etc and not on evidence shared(which are very few if , none existening but possibility of text that just came to light), u guys seem to ignore her character deficits(past history of major lying i.e pregnancy, claiming rape of past boyfriend, admitted mental problem, drug usage, current climate of women claiming to be sexual victims, the undertorrent message that men are victimizing women full stop, etc. so this is my message to those who care to read this, pray to GOD ALMIGHTY so u have wisdom, discernment, and knowledge, because its scary how swift ppl are condemning a man with no evidence, based on the testimony of a very flawed woman


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



deepelemblues said:


> ...that's not how it works


You've never heard of wrongful dismissal?


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueRover said:


> Please explain to me how it is ok for WWE to celebrate Paige despite trash, but fire Enzo over this. (keep in mind he has not yet been found guilty)
> 
> Only the saddest, most deluded, most lost sjw radicals would argue that the stuff Paige did is ok because of "consent." You have to be a moron of legendary proportions not to understand how an environment of trash creates the stage for abuse and people being treated like objects.
> 
> Is the WWE run by sjw cucks?


1. had her privacy invaded and a moron of a fiancé at the time.

2. possibly raped a woman. whether she's a cam whore a whore an escort or a fucking prostitute is all irrelevant she can still be raped if she wasn't consenting it.

also a better comparison would be how Sunny gets to stay in the HoF while she's fucking on camera with the wwe HoF ring when chyna will never be inducted despite deserving a spot.

and even though I don't believe her because well she's a shit human being as well for faking pregnancies and admitting of falsely accusing her ex bf to rape and saying such thing as Rape is fun and such make this harder to believe her plus she changed her story. but as I said there's a slight chance she was raped and if she was then Enzo needs to do his time and she's lying throw the bitch in jail.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

wonder if Enzo, made a video of it?


Enzo- Hey whore, there's only one word to describe what you're gonna get and I'm gonna spell it out R...A..Y...P...E "RAYPE" Bodda boom rapist guy in the room ...How u Doin :ambrose4


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Good.

Finally people will believe accusers and punish the accused.

There's no need for an investigation, just look at Enzo, he looks like he would do shady things to women so his guilt was always assured.

There needs to be more action and less "waiting and seeing". Waiting and seeing only leads to more rape.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> ppl are assuming that Enzo is a meth head based on what,


Well, the way he delivers his promos makes me think he does cocaine regularly. Meth heads look alot more strung out, up for days at a time, huge dark circles under their eyes...does Enzo have that look?


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

u cant be serious randy lahey...that is not enough, u are basing it off promos, and if anything paige look like a meth head...and miss sally im convince u are trolling. your post are so stupidly bad i cant believe u mean a word u say


----------



## PrettyLush (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Sunny was a one-off thing and has already been inducted before she made the sex tape while Chyna was clearly a pornstar.


----------



## EC3 • (Jul 31, 2016)

Miss Sally said:


> Good.
> 
> Finally people will believe accusers and punish the accused.
> 
> ...


Yeah fuck the whole innocent until proven guilty lol amiright?


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

can we keep the whole feminist cuntish behavior outside of these rape allegations against Enzo?


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Enzo seems like a real piece of crap, but nevertheless i don't like how Twitter has become judge, jury, and executioner. Dangerous territory for WWE to fire someone over a Twitter accusation.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> You've never heard of wrongful dismissal?


What about it would deem it wrongful termination? It apparently wasn't because of the allegations themselves, but about his failure to apprise them of his impending situation which likely violates a code of conduct that WWE has in place.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

'Innocent until proven guilty' alive and well, I see. Fucking disgusting and it's a stain on our current society and justice systems.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Godlike13 said:


> Enzo seems like a real piece of crap, but nevertheless i don't like how Twitter has become judge, jury, and executioner. Dangerous territory for WWE to fire someone over a Twitter accusation.


You missed the part where there has been an investigation since October. Apparently, Enzo hid this from WWE and we are suspecting that is why he is being fired. I'm sure they have a policy against it.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Miss Sally said:


> There's no need for an investigation, just look at Enzo, he looks like he would do shady things to women so his guilt was always assured.



Worst Post ever.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



EC3 • said:


> Yeah fuck the whole innocent until proven guilty lol amiright?


The guy is clearly a troll dude lol just ignore him, and yes I'm using the words "guy" and "him" appropriately because pretty sure they're a dude too.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



EC3 •;72718257 said:


> Yeah fuck the whole innocent until proven guilty lol amiright?


Innocent until proven Guilty was made up by men to protect guilty men from justice and to silence accusers.

It's an outdated notion that only protects vile men from true justice and allows them to bully and silence women. They hide behind "facts" and "reason" but those are code words to hide what they really stand for, racism and misogyny.

The sooner we move from a system that protects the accused, the sooner we'll have justice for all who are on the side of right.



Rated Phenomenal said:


> The guy is clearly a troll dude lol just ignore him, and yes I'm using the words "guy" and "him" appropriately because pretty sure they're a dude too.


You're just upset reason and common sense are on my side. Oh noes, you called me a guy, are you someone that calls a male wearing pink, gay because you simply want to dismiss that person for not being exactly how you like? Luckily your words don't determine my sex! Don't be upset not all of us are content to being in the kitchen.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

im down with the innocent until proven guilty stuff but the reasons for why 'shes lying' have been horrible


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> You've never heard of wrongful dismissal?


you've never heard of people getting fired for being arrested? 

happens all the time


----------



## Lil B (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I won't say anything negative about Enzo until either undeniable evidence comes out or he is found guilty, but its looking pretty grim at the moment. 

I personally liked his mic work and charisma and was a fan of his but if found guilty, he threw his career into the trash in the worst way possible outside Benoit. Enzo has the potential to be a star not just in WWE, but even in Hollywood and make millions on TV or even movies with the rare charisma that he possesses. I hate seeing talent go to waste like this.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueRover said:


> Please explain to me how it is ok for WWE to celebrate Paige despite trash, but fire Enzo over this. (keep in mind he has not yet been found guilty)
> 
> Only the saddest, most deluded, most lost sjw radicals would argue that the stuff Paige did is ok because of "consent." You have to be a moron of legendary proportions not to understand how an environment of trash creates the stage for abuse and people being treated like objects.
> 
> Is the WWE run by sjw cucks?


How the hell is Paige getting her private information leaked out anything close to this? She made a dumb mistake but didn't break any company policy. She had sex with a friend and was dumb enough to tape it. It got leaked out. The latter isn't her fault.

Enzo hid the fact that he was under investigation for rape from the company, and they found out about it in the worst way possible. 

The situations are not comparable. I can't believe I'm even explaining this.



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> You've never heard of wrongful dismissal?


If I remember contract details correctly, Enzo not reporting this was a violation of WWE's code of conduct. They can get rid of you just for that alone. There's no wrongful dismissal here unless I'm missing something.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I didn't want to see Enzo any more....but this isn't how I wanted him off my tv screen.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueRover said:


> Do you not understand what the word "accusations" means? Plus the fact that Enzo is denying it?


Of course he's going to deny it. He's a coke head who probably thought she wanted it.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I'm glad more people are coming around to seeing what I was saying last night. Innocent until proven guilty. Not to mention, this skank is a joke. Woohoo let me get drunk, go to Enzo's pad to give him a BJ, get 10 minutes of action, regret my decision and claim rape! Sounds like the moves of a typical cheap and trashy girl.

Typical hoe bag.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Miss Sally said:


> The sooner we move from a system that protects the accused, the sooner we'll have justice for all who are on the side of right.


So you’re happy for someone who is potentially innocent to be accused and outed as a rapist? That totally ruins the remainder of someone’s life as the stain is always there.

Innocent till proven guilty.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I actually just went to her twitter page. What a hoe bag. She has photos up in her thong and no bra saying private snap me. Then she talks about probation. Is this some sort of a joke? Girl is trash. LOL Rape my ass, has she even seen herself? Ugly as hell, no guy would risk it all for that.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> I'm glad more people are coming around to seeing what I was saying last night. Innocent until proven guilty. Not to mention, this skank is a joke. Woohoo let me get drunk, go to Enzo's pad to give him a BJ, get 10 minutes of action, regret my decision and claim rape! Sounds like the moves of a typical cheap and trashy girl.
> 
> Typical hoe bag.


And this is why so many women don't come out with their rape stories. 

Enzo isn't your friend, so stop trying to damage control for him. You're going to look like a real POS if he's found guilty.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



EMGESP said:


> And this is why so many women don't come out with their rape stories.
> 
> Enzo isn't your friend, so stop trying to damage control for him. You're going to look like a real POS if he's found guilty.


I'm being fair and recognizing BS when I see it. You're going around assuming he is guilty until proven innocent because of an accusation.

A man's career and life was ruined today because of a "private snap me" chick who celebrated probation graduation on Twitter and brags about being a trashy cheap girl.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



EMGESP said:


> Of course he's going to deny it. He's a coke head who probably thought she wanted it.


if he is a coke head how did the pass the WP?











To the guy/girl who thinks that there isnt a investigation needed because of how enzo looks... fuck your logic.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Miss Sally said:


> Innocent until proven Guilty was made up by men to protect guilty men from justice and to silence accusers.
> 
> It's an outdated notion that only protects vile men from true justice and allows them to bully and silence women. They hide behind "facts" and "reason" but those are code words to hide what they really stand for, racism and misogyny.
> 
> ...


I'm not homophobic or sexist, I have almost as many gay/bi friends as straight ones and my very first post in this thread was me saying I was alarmed at how many people were instantly accusing this chick of lying.


However that doesn't stop the fact you're one of the most obvious troll accounts I've seen, which leads me to believe you're not even a girl. Sorry.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



the_hound said:


> i'm guess people are forgetting wwe welcomed back paige with open arms after all the violent outbursts against del rio and vice versa, or the fact she fucked a load of wwe guys hell even making videos of said encounters, hell even desecrating wwe property while proudly grinning like a cheshire cat oh and doing a ton of drugs for 2 years or so.


none of those things are equivalent to being accused or actually being a rapist. Nothing she did was illegal.... and a ton of drugs? How and when and where?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



hando88c said:


> wonder if Enzo, made a video of it?
> 
> 
> Enzo- Hey whore, there's only one word to describe what you're gonna get and I'm gonna spell it out R...A..Y...P...E "RAYPE" Bodda boom rapist guy in the room ...How u Doin :ambrose4


Did that really sound funny as you were typing it? Joking about rape is not cool.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> I actually just went to her twitter page. What a hoe bag. *She has photos up in her thong and no bra saying private snap me.* Then she talks about probation. Is this some sort of a joke? Girl is trash. LOL Rape my ass, has she even seen herself? Ugly as hell, no guy would risk it all for that.


And that makes raping her okay?

Oh wait, I'm sorry. You don't "believe" her. Probably still have memories of no girl ever wanting you. lol


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



.MCH said:


> And that makes raping her okay?
> 
> Oh wait, I'm sorry. You don't "believe" her. Probably still have memories of no girl ever wanting you. lol


I'm saying she's a joke who is probably lying. We don't know yet, but Enzo is still innocent in my eyes until proven otherwise. If he is guilty, then shame on him. 

But with her track record unfortunately, it's more than likely just BS. She's nasty looking, has private snaps and photos of herself in a thong with no bra, brags about finishing probation. Sounds like a hoe to me. Enzo is going to ruin his career by forcing 10 minutes of action on her of all people? Highly highly highly doubt it. She also faked a pregnancy!!

Wow nice cheapshot about women not wanting me. Actually I've done quite well, but hey, when you have no argument, mind as well go down the low personal route


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Rated Phenomenal said:


> I'm not homophobic or sexist, I have almost as many gay/bi friends as straight ones and my very first post in this thread was me saying I was alarmed at how many people were instantly accusing this chick of lying.
> 
> 
> *However that doesn't stop the fact you're one of the most obvious troll accounts I've seen, which leads me to believe you're not even a girl. *Sorry.


You know I've wondered if that poster was a troll..


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> You know I've wondered if that poster was a troll..


They're all trolls. "He is guilty because he looks like it." "Accusation is all we need." What fool says that?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

@Miss Sally ruffling some feathers, well done


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Rated Phenomenal said:


> I'm not homophobic or sexist, I have almost as many gay/bi friends as straight ones and my very first post in this thread was me saying I was alarmed at how many people were instantly accusing this chick of lying.
> 
> 
> However that doesn't stop the fact you're one of the most obvious troll accounts I've seen, which leads me to believe you're not even a girl. Sorry.


That's something a phobe would say, I hope you're not one. Lest we need to expand accusations to ensure marginalized people are protected.

Differing opinions don't equal a troll, besides I've been here for a few years! If I was a "troll" pretty sure I'd not have the friendship and respect of certain people here. Dismissing my gender doesn't matter, I'm on the side of right.



VitoCorleoneX said:


> if he is a coke head how did the pass the WP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging a book by it's cover is one of the best ways to know how good it is. Besides Enzo looks shady so therefore he is capable of *anything*.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Official Lawyer remark:

"Over the last two days, Philomena Sheahan has made multiple public accusations against Eric Arndt (also known as Enzo Amore with the WWE), including allegations of sexual misconduct concerning an October 2017 incident in Phoenix. Mr. Arndt fully and unequivocally denies those accusations. He is cooperating with the authorities in this matter and looks forward to having it resolved in a timely manner. Neither Mr. Arndt nor his counsel will be making any further public comments on this matter."

BOOM. Ballsy and he will most likely come out not guilty. As for this girl, an example needs to be made for her and all others who are bullshittingly accusing men of rape. She needs to be thoroughly punished and sent to prison for life. Let that be a lesson to all those who want to create bullshit accusations in the future.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> I'm saying she's a joke who is probably lying. We don't know yet, but Enzo is still innocent in my eyes until proven otherwise. If he is guilty, then shame on him.
> 
> But with her track record unfortunately, it's more than likely just BS. She's nasty looking, has private snaps and photos of herself in a thong with no bra, brags about finishing probation. Sounds like a hoe to me. Enzo is going to ruin his career by forcing 10 minutes of action on her of all people? Highly highly highly doubt it. She also faked a pregnancy!!
> 
> Wow nice cheapshot about women not wanting me. Actually I've done quite well, but hey, when you have no argument, mind as well go down the low personal route


But you have to understand that these "reasons" for why she wasnt raped are some of the exact reasons a lot of women claim to not want to say anything being raped. You're attacking the girls history and her character to discredit her as a reason why she wasn't raped.

Nothing about what she has posted, other than a comment or video saying "im lying about being raped" is relevant. She can be a fucked up person and still be raped.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



> philomena
> ‏ @missgucciwitch
> 3h3 hours ago
> 
> ...


shes a complete loonball


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



domotime2 said:


> But you have to understand that these "reasons" for why she wasnt raped are some of the exact reasons a lot of women claim to not want to say anything being raped. You're attacking the girls history and her character to discredit her as a reason why she wasn't raped.
> 
> Nothing about what she has posted, other than a comment or video saying "im lying about being raped" is relevant. She can be a fucked up person and still be raped.


Don't put yourself in that position then, end of story. Sorry, it's like saying the girl who shoots up heroine is suddenly mad about being conned in a drug deal gone wrong or shot. You put yourself in that position!


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Ratedr4life said:


> If she made allegations 3 months ago and named him, wouldn't he have been arrested or investigated 3 months ago? I'm not saying it didn't happen, but the story seems odd.
> 
> Just because the Phoenix police confirm they responded to a sexual assault on October 23rd for an incident that happened on October 19th, that doesn't confirm the victim in that incident is the same individual claiming she was sexually assaulted by Enzo.
> 
> I'm not defending the guy, if he did it I hope he's criminally charged and spends time in prison, but struck me odd that WWE would fire him. The suspension made sense, the firing was odd given there hasn't been a warrant issued for his arrest or anything further from law enforcement.


I was thinking this too.... It's been three months, iftherer was an investigation going on that Enzo knew about none less. Why haven't they arrested him? He's been flight risk this whole time and well with wwe flown outside of the country. Are they really going to leave a suspected rapist for three months? And counting since he still hasn't been arrested.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> A man's career and life was ruined today because of a "private snap me" chick who celebrated probation graduation on Twitter and brags about being a trashy cheap girl.


You lie down with dogs, you get fleas.

If I was a famous person (or semi famous as some WWE wrestlers are), I would not even put myself in a situation to be blackmailed.

Did you see pictures or videos of that girl? She's a skank. Regular guys wouldn't even hook up with her. Why would Enzo? 

I agree no man should be falsely accused of rape. But he put himself in that situation. He's a complete dumfck and it wouldn't surprise me if he OD's in the coming years.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> Don't put yourself in that position then, end of story. Sorry, it's like saying the girl who shoots up heroine is suddenly mad about being conned in a drug deal gone wrong or shot. You put yourself in that position!


She put herself in the position to get raped? Don't you think your first instinct should be "fuck the rapist" not "well she should not have been there"?


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I literally feel like it's getting tougher and tougher to be a man in this world and the BS scrutiny we're facing. Literally, nowadays to even party with a girl, drink with a girl, sleep with a girl or convince her to could possibly come back to bite you in the ass because of an accusation. All it takes is one angry hoe to come around with some BS. It's not cool. Look at Aziz Ansari, even the Al Franken BS that was clearly just a joke. I've just had it, I'm sorry.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> u cant be serious randy lahey...that is not enough, u are basing it off promos, and if anything paige look like a meth head...and miss sally im convince u are trolling. your post are so stupidly bad i cant believe u mean a word u say


Paige is a crack whore. I completely agree with you there. But Enzo is for sure coked up. It's not an act with him. He's "that guy" in real life. There's too many stories out there that confirm it.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



domotime2 said:


> She put herself in the position to get raped? Don't you think your first instinct should be "fuck the rapist" not "well she should not have been there"?


She drank and went back to his place to give him a BJ. So she went there KNOWINGLY to engage in sexual activity. She wasn't an innocent girl just randomly walking as Enzo grabbed her and proceeded to force his shit inside her by force. What part of this are you NOT understanding??


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> She drank and went back to his place to give him a BJ. So she went there KNOWINGLY to engage in sexual activity. She wasn't an innocent girl just randomly walking as Enzo grabbed her and proceeded to force his shit inside her by force. What part of this are you NOT understanding??


Well i'm confused to what you know/think happened? 

You started off by saying she's lying because "look at her twitter..the girls a mess". And i responded with saying just because a girls a mess doesnt mean she cant be raped.

then you said, 'well she should not have put herself in that situation"..and i retorted back with, "the situation of being raped"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

The texts she sent her friend did her in and killed her accusation. That being said, I'd be surprised if WWE brought him back right away. BUT at least he won't be sitting in prison for something that he didn't do.

Also, I'm not an Enzo fan. I think he's an idiot and an asshole, in general. But that doesn't mean he should go to prison for something he didn't do. No one should ever go to prison for something they didn't do. To me, that's like the worst thing that could happen to a person.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> I'm saying she's a joke who is probably lying. We don't know yet, but Enzo is still innocent in my eyes until proven otherwise. If he is guilty, then shame on him.
> 
> But with her track record unfortunately, it's more than likely just BS. *She's nasty looking*, has private snaps and photos of herself in a thong with no bra, brags about finishing probation. Sounds like a hoe to me. Enzo is going to ruin his career by forcing 10 minutes of action on her of all people? Highly highly highly doubt it. She also faked a pregnancy!!
> 
> Wow nice cheapshot about women not wanting me. Actually I've done quite well, but hey, when you have no argument, mind as well go down the low personal route


What the hell does her appearance have to do with anything? In your eyes does rape only happen to models? Do you even understand that rape has nothing to do with attraction or sex? Rape is about power.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



domotime2 said:


> Well i'm confused to what you know/think happened?
> 
> You started off by saying she's lying because "look at her twitter..the girls a mess". And i responded with saying just because a girls a mess doesnt mean she cant be raped.
> 
> then you said, 'well she should not have put herself in that situation"..and i retorted back with, "the situation of being raped"


Let's try this again since you are not understanding:

1 - This slut admitted to drinking with Enzo and crowd, and went back to his place agreeing to giving him a BJ. So she is consenting and wanting to engage in sexual activity with him, and does so. This possibly progresses to sex that she is clearly down for, and then regrets, changing her story that she wasn't aware of what happened and got "raped."

2 - Her Twitter shows how much of a cheap slut she is, with a tainted background history. She lied about a pregnancy in the past. She has lied. She was also in probation. She also takes photos of herself in a thong with no bra and says private snap me. She takes nude photos for cash. Sad!

3 - She is a girl who PUT herself in that situation, and who knows, most likely countless other situations. 

This isn't some innocent, angelic girl who peacefully was walking somewhere and Enzo came in with a mean streak, grabbing her, and inserting his penis in her by force.


----------



## alogan9225 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6nWlaKRCQI&t=315s

Yeah, pretty obvious she's lying. And people actually blindly believed this chick. She had little to no credibility based on everything we've seen from her (which yes, should ALWAYS be taken into account) and yet people were still idiotic enough to believe her.

I wish ol' boy would've showed more, but I've seen all I needed to see. It's clear he had sex with her, but "raped" her? Gimme a fucking break.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



alogan9225 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6nWlaKRCQI&t=315s
> 
> Yeah, pretty obvious she's lying. And people actually blindly believed this chick. She had little to no credibility based on everything we've seen from her (which yes, should ALWAYS be taken into account) and yet people were still idiotic enough to believe her.
> 
> I wish ol' boy would've showed more, but I've seen all I needed to see. It's clear he had sex with her, but "raped" her? Gimme a fucking break.


She probably thought he was going to call her back, when in reality he hit it and quit it. :laugh: Probably pissed and made these accusations for money.

Whatever her motive was - whether it was money or attention, she got it, and got a guy fired for no reason today.


----------



## sftaylor (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October*



FakeAJLee said:


> There are plenty of fake metoo cases, and you are clearly a feminist spike


Feminist isn't a dirty word. It means you want women treated with as much agency and respect as men. Yes,you can pull false reports for most if not all crimes. However, practically every study of rape accusations comes up with it being falsely accused about as often if not less often than other crimes and it is often under reported. No one should blindly believe anyone. But, we need to listen to the survivor's story without immediately thinking of ways the situation is "their fault" or whatever.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> What the hell does her appearance have to do with anything? In your eyes does rape only happen to models? Do you even understand that rape has nothing to do with attraction or sex? Rape is about power.


Yes, a famous WWE star will throw everything away to forcefully engage in sex against a nasty looking girl despite all the occupational, legal, and social ramifications that come with it. :hmmm


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Showstopper said:


> The texts she sent her friend did her in and killed her accusation. That being said, I'd be surprised if WWE brought him back right away. BUT at least he won't be sitting in prison for something that he didn't do.
> 
> Also, I'm not an Enzo fan. I think he's an idiot and an asshole, in general. But that doesn't mean he should go to prison for something he didn't do. No one should ever go to prison for something they didn't do. To me, that's like the worst thing that could happen to a person.


I'm having trouble finding it myself, what did the texts say?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Hopefully this girl gets some punishment for the false accusations she made.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



domotime2 said:


> okay you're a piece of shit. idk why i considered having a convo with doucheylifter... haha this is my fault


I'm a "piece of shit" because I laid it out for you in simple terms? Sorry you can't refute what is honest, genuine truth.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> Let's try this again since you are not understanding:
> 
> 1 - This slut admitted to drinking with Enzo and crowd, and went back to his place agreeing to giving him a BJ. So she is consenting and wanting to engage in sexual activity with him, and does so. This possibly progresses to sex that she is clearly down for, and then regrets, changing her story that she wasn't aware of what happened and got "raped."
> 
> ...


This comment isn't about this situation(as whatever the result will play out as it may) but more rape in general.

First, there is no such thing as putting yourself in a situation to be raped. At no point should anyone expect that to be the something that happens to them.

Secondly, rape is not about the sex or attraction or attractiveness.

Thirdly, if someone says no/stop at any time even after already engaging in a sexual act with a said person then anything done to them after that is no longer consensual thus is considered to be sexual misconduct/abuse/rape. There is no grey area. No means No Stop means Stop.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> I'm a "piece of shit" because I laid it out for you in simple terms? Sorry you can't refute what is honest, genuine truth.


no because you're referring to as a cheap slut. who talks like that?


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> Hopefully this girl gets some punishment for the false accusations she made.


I hope so too. She should be the example that we've all been waiting for. Literally, so many examples especially recently of women lying and ruining the career and lives of men.

Honestly, it's not easy being a guy anymore in this country. The shit we have to deal with now is ridiculous, I don't even feel safe talking to anyone because they could possibly lie. Many other men are starting to feel the same way and this is being discussed in many areas today.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Miss Sally said:


> Good.
> 
> Finally people will believe accusers and punish the accused.
> 
> ...


For anyone wondering if she's trolling, this is the kind thing she's also said...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/2280513-mans-rape-trial-dismissed-two-years-after-being-charged-after-police-finally-turn-over-exonerating-texts-defense.html#post71979297



Miss Sally said:


> It startles me at how much incompetence or laziness is within Law Enforcement.
> 
> This should have been turned over long ago and fake accusers needs to be punished harshly. Rape is very serious and even if the story is made up that stigma doesn't fully go away.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=72267865



Miss Sally said:


> Get killed by the Police or put in jail by inept Prosecutors and an overzealous judicial system.
> 
> Life is great!
> 
> :JLC3


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/2258538-actress-accuses-george-h-w-bush-sexual-assault-4.html#post71057274



Miss Sally said:


> I liked how a few male supporters who were there backup her story but none of them came forward or even questioned anything until she came out.
> 
> Boy could you imagine these types if like a murder happened?
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/2241018-woman-gets-16-months-jail-false-rape-claim-after-she-got-angry-cabbie-wouldnt-take-her-money-covered-oily-food-2.html#post70328154



Miss Sally said:


> The sentence is too small, it's a step in the right direction but it's still going way to easy on women like this.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/2097690-do-we-live-rape-culture-5.html#post64747010



Miss Sally said:


> Being a girl and that I'm certain to be raped at least once a week, twice a week at college. I decided to take the initiative and just randomly rape people I meet, the mailman, the charity santa, my doctor, even the neighbors dog. Have to take back power somehow!
> 
> The reality is we don't live in a rape culture but I do find it ironic that males being molested by females is okay, males in prison getting raped is okay and that it's all a joke.
> 
> There is no consistency when it comes to this topic.



Sorry Sally...busted.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> This comment isn't about this situation(as whatever the result will play out as it may) but more rape in general.
> 
> If someone says no/stop at any time even after already engaging in a sexual act with a said person then anything done to them after that is no longer consensual thus is considered to be sexual misconduct/abuse/rape. There is no grey area. No means No Stop means Stop


"Let's have sex."

5 minutes later in the middle of sex, "lets stop having sex now! if not, ill cry afoul about rape!" 

Sounds like one of the most retarded concepts I've ever heard. Once you okay initiation or engage in sexual activity, it's done, it leads on to the climax. 

What a BS gray area. At this point, all men should just be asexual. Some awful women found a loop hole to screw over all men.

If anything some men may think that's role playing and get turned on even more by it. What a retarded concept - hey let's have sex, oh no, j/k in the middle of this!!


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> Hopefully this girl gets some punishment for the false accusations she made.


Are her accusations officially false? (I just got out of work and I'm out of the loop :lol)


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Showstopper said:


> The texts she sent her friend did her in and killed her accusation. That being said, I'd be surprised if WWE brought him back right away. BUT at least he won't be sitting in prison for something that he didn't do.
> 
> Also, I'm not an Enzo fan. I think he's an idiot and an asshole, in general. But that doesn't mean he should go to prison for something he didn't do. No one should ever go to prison for something they didn't do. To me, that's like the worst thing that could happen to a person.


I'm also wondering why her texts aren't being further scrutinized...that's kind of a big deal.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



KO Bossy said:


> For anyone wondering if she's trolling, this is the kind thing she's also said...
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/2280513-mans-rape-trial-dismissed-two-years-after-being-charged-after-police-finally-turn-over-exonerating-texts-defense.html#post71979297
> 
> ...


Lies and blasphemy!

:crying: Fun killer!


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Are her accusations officially false? (I just got out of work and I'm out of the loop :lol)


officially no but right now it seems like Enzo is innocent with all the facts we are getting.


No one in this world would write "Believe it or not it happened (!) and im laying in bed next to a famous wrestler after getting raped.


Btw: Trolls need to get banned instantly. This thread became even dirtier than it allready was because of these fools.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

There are so many of these hoe girls now. We all know them as "groupies." They go around club to club, bar to bar, and find athletes to bang. They do it with NFL players, NBA players, WWE guys, etc. Nothing new to see here, this is all the girl was. Another groupie hoe, they're all over TheDirty.com and being called out. Don't believe me, just go on there and check it out. From her texts, she's just another groupie slut.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Guilty or not Enzo should've at least informed WWE. The fact that his employer had to find out the same way we did most probably got him fired. Idiot.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> Yes, a famous WWE star will throw everything away to forcefully engage in sex against a nasty looking girl despite all the occupational, legal, and social ramifications that come with it. :hmmm


Yeah famous actors and producers and athletes have never done something that ridiculous either. I can never speak to what goes through other people's minds. I also wasn't speaking to this specific situation. Your job or celebrity status doesn't change your decision making. People do dumb things regardless.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Ronald Claus said:


> Guilty or not Enzo should've at least informed WWE. The fact that his employer had to find out the same way we did most probably got him fired. Idiot.


Why should he? It was a false accusation and his personal business. Doesn't need to tell WWE. I wouldn't tell my employer either. "Oh hey everyone I'm being falsely accused of rape" doesn't look good.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Miss Sally said:


> Lies and blasphemy!
> 
> :crying: Fun killer!


The Fed ought to hire you, you can already work a crowd better than most of the roster.:sleep


----------



## alogan9225 (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Ronald Claus said:


> Guilty or not Enzo should've at least informed WWE. The fact that his employer had to find out the same way we did most probably got him fired. Idiot.


I must be out of the loop on this one. Where has it been proven that Enzo already knew he was being investigated? From the lawyer's note, it seemed like he found out the same way WWE found out.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



VitoCorleoneX said:


> officially no but right now it seems like Enzo is innocent with all the facts we are getting.
> 
> 
> No one in this world would write "Believe it or not it happened (!) and im laying in bed next to a famous wrestler after getting raped.
> ...


Yeah... that doesn't exactly sound like someone who was raped. If the allegations are proven false this girl needs to serve some jail time. This is also why people and companies, not just WWE, need to wait and do their due diligence before firing and publicly condemning someone.

Again, it's to soon to take a final stand, but innocent until proven guilty is a thing for a reason, and it seems to be getting forgotten as of late.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> This comment isn't about this situation(as whatever the result will play out as it may) but more rape in general.
> 
> First, there is no such thing as putting yourself in a situation to be raped. At no point should anyone expect that to be the something that happens to them.
> 
> ...


But that's a 'he said/she said' stance. Unless you have a tape-recorder of the incident, there's no proof she ever wanted to stop at any point. It's her word over his word. In your logic, the women's word always trumps the men's word 100% of the time.

By your logic, all sex under any circumstances could be convicted as rape if after the fact the person had any qualms over the sexual encounter.

In this scenario, she wasn't date raped. She had full knowledge in taking drugs (wasn't tricked or took a drink that was laced without her knowledge) and entering the hotel room. After that point, everything else is circumstantial evidence unless there was a recording of some kind.

I'm not mitigating rape, but your definitions of rape are doing just that. You shouldn't equivalate sex under the influence the same as someone forcibly holding someone for sex against their will (or drugging someone without their consent so you can do as you please). The latter scenarios are clearly rape. The former is variable depending on your moral compass. I find making both equivalent is an injustice to true rape victims.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Enzo not telling WWE doesn't surprise me because given the situation WWE probably would have fired him on the spot to avoid bad PR.

If the investigation proves nothing happened then he can say he didn't say anything because there was nothing to it, quite frankly he has a case where he didn't say anything because the stigma would have cost him everything (which it did) even if it's false.

The text messages, the circumstances around it all cast a lot of shade on the girl's story. If her story was a ship it would have sank to the bottom of the ocean from how many holes there is in it.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> "Let's have sex."
> 
> 5 minutes later in the middle of sex, "lets stop having sex now! if not, ill cry afoul about rape!"
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter if you start sex people are allowed to change their mind without being forced to complete an act against their will. It doesn't lead to the climax a dude can go fist hump to climax.

What a dude thinks is half the problem because it doesn't matter if it turns them on more unless that is what the intent is. It's the same as when people say that you can't rape a prostitute because sex is their job. It's bullshit. You can rape hookers and pornstars and everybody male or female has the right to refuse sex.

I'd go into this further, but I'm just going to suggest that you look up rape statutes and if that type of reading isn't your jam, watch some episodes of SVU.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> Let's try this again since you are not understanding:
> 
> 1 - This slut admitted to drinking with Enzo and crowd, and went back to his place agreeing to giving him a BJ. So she is consenting and wanting to engage in sexual activity with him, and does so. This possibly progresses to sex that she is clearly down for, and then regrets, changing her story that she wasn't aware of what happened and got "raped."
> 
> ...


Excellent points. Past behavior is a good indicator of future behavior and this goofy broad seems like she would consent to things other respectable women wouldn't and definitely isn't above lying about it. Seems Enzo would have been better off avoiding her or paying her by the hour instead.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

"her story has more holes than Swiss cheese" lool


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> "Let's have sex."
> 
> 5 minutes later in the middle of sex, "lets stop having sex now! if not, ill cry afoul about rape!"
> 
> ...


https://www.lawteacher.net/cases/kaitamaki-v-r.php

It's not about "crying afoul of rape", it is rape under the law to continue sex if asked to stop; see the above case law summary. This is the law in the UK, I'm not certain about the different laws in different states but I'd be highly surprised if it's different anywhere in the USA. 

You're obviously trolling though:


> "Once you okay initiation or engage in sexual activity, it's done, it leads on to the climax."


If you seriously believe your quote above and don't believe there are ever any scenarios where that would not be an unreasonable course of action to take, then you've got serious issues.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> It doesn't matter if you start sex people are allowed to change their mind without being forced to complete an act against their will. It doesn't lead to the climax a dude can go fist hump to climax.
> 
> What a dude thinks is half the problem because it doesn't matter if it turns them on more unless that is what the intent is. It's the same as when people say that you can't rape a prostitute because sex is their job. It's bullshit. You can rape hookers and pornstars and everybody male or female has the right to refuse sex.
> 
> I'd go into this further, but I'm just going to suggest that you look up rape statutes and if that type of reading isn't your jam, watch some episodes of SVU.


Absurd logic. According to this, any girl can now agree to sex, and right before (literally second before) he's about to climax and announces it, she can say "no sex anymore!" and without his control at that point obviously, it can qualify as "rape."

What an absurd logic. If you agree, you agree, your legal excuse is out the window. You don't agree then say "oh no wait forget it, reset the game!"



Hangman's DDT said:


> https://www.lawteacher.net/cases/kaitamaki-v-r.php
> 
> It's not about "crying afoul of rape", it is rape under the law to continue sex if asked to stop; see the above case law summary. This is the law in the UK, I'm not certain about the different laws in different states but I'd be highly surprised if it's different anywhere in the USA.
> 
> ...


It's a grey area and that is my point. Not trolling. It becomes a bullshit excuse to use now.



the_hound said:


> "her story has more holes than Swiss cheese" lool


Her story has a lot of holes, and I got news for her, they won't be getting plugged in by Enzo anytime soon, that's for sure. :laugh:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> It doesn't matter if you start sex people are allowed to change their mind without being forced to complete an act against their will. It doesn't lead to the climax a dude can go fist hump to climax.
> 
> What a dude thinks is half the problem because it doesn't matter if it turns them on more unless that is what the intent is. It's the same as when people say that you can't rape a prostitute because sex is their job. It's bullshit. You can rape hookers and pornstars and everybody male or female has the right to refuse sex.
> 
> I'd go into this further, but I'm just going to suggest that you look up rape statutes and if that type of reading isn't your jam, watch some episodes of SVU.


And if everyone has watched SVU carefully (one of the best shows ever, IMO), they'll also know that he said/she said rape cases are extremely difficult to solve.

Everyone absolutely has the right to refuse sex, and even if halfway through one of them says 'stop', the other party is obligated to do so. Sadly, because this happens behind closed doors with no witnesses, the only real proof is their allegations and credibility of their word, which unfortunately doesn't amount to much these days. I mean, who are you supposed to believe? 

As it stands right now, from what the general public knows, we have her allegations and the fact that some believe Enzo "looks like a rapist and douche" versus her own video saying she faked a pregnancy to get back at a guy and a text message bragging about how she was in bed with a famous wrestler. An accusation and red herring opinion versus a couple of piece of evidence that highly damage her credibility. Take from that what you will.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> It doesn't matter if you start sex people are allowed to change their mind without being forced to complete an act against their will. It doesn't lead to the climax a dude can go fist hump to climax.
> 
> What a dude thinks is half the problem because it doesn't matter if it turns them on more unless that is what the intent is. It's the same as when people say that you can't rape a prostitute because sex is their job. It's bullshit. You can rape hookers and pornstars and everybody male or female has the right to refuse sex.
> 
> I'd go into this further, but I'm just going to suggest that you look up rape statutes and if that type of reading isn't your jam, watch some episodes of SVU.


^this. a thousand times this.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Hangman's DDT said:


> https://www.lawteacher.net/cases/kaitamaki-v-r.php
> 
> It's not about "crying afoul of rape", it is rape under the law to continue sex if asked to stop; see the above case law summary. This is the law in the UK, I'm not certain about the different laws in different states but I'd be highly surprised if it's different anywhere in the USA.
> 
> ...


Actually, rape is very different in the US than most of the EU. Laws governing rape vary state by state, some more regressive than others. Arizona is an odd place that's somewhat progressive but also leans Conservative in lawmaking. 

There's also a case to be made that men get falsely accused of sex often as a consequence of those kinds of laws, but we're heading into political territory I don't really want to get into...


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Are her accusations officially false? (I just got out of work and I'm out of the loop :lol)





KO Bossy said:


> I'm also wondering why her texts aren't being further scrutinized...that's kind of a big deal.


Reposting for anyone who missed it.







7 minutes in, reposting for obvious reasons. 












Credits to my boy Gainn for taking the screenie


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



mozillameister said:


> But that's a 'he said/she said' stance. Unless you have a tape-recorder of the incident, there's no proof she ever wanted to stop at any point. It's her word over his word. In your logic, the women's word always trumps the men's word 100% of the time.
> 
> By your logic, all sex under any circumstances could be convicted as rape if after the fact the person had any qualms over the sexual encounter.
> 
> ...


I never once mentioned convictions. From a definition of rape and most legal statutes(well ones that consider rape a crime) any qualms about engaging in sexual activity and the disregard of said wishes fall under forcible sex which is sexual misconduct/rape/abuse.

I'm not saying that it isn't a "he said, she said" situation. I'm saying that it is consent issue and most acquaintance rapes are of the he said, she said variety and that is always an issue when prosecuting them. Though saying no or stop and then someone that continues on in total disregard to that is by definition rape.

Did I say anything about under the influence?

Though by most legal statutes, you cannot consent if you are intoxicated.

So if the girl is promiscuous, and she says stop or no and I continue to go about engaging in sexual activity which she is not consenting to isn't rape because her moral compass has indicated that she likes to fuck under most circumstances. That's hilarious


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I just got a look at her and I'm not sure you could feed me enough coke to squeeze my paste off in that yuck mouth of hers.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

one has to wonder if he botched in her ring?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BoT said:


> Reposting for anyone who missed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much obliged. Maybe someone should tweet this to Enzo? Rather damning piece of evidence, I'd say. 

Everyone really needs to look at it because it adds kind of a lot to this discussion. Let's make sure it doesn't get lost again.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> I never once mentioned convictions. From a definition of rape and most legal statutes(well ones that consider rape a crime) any *qualms* about engaging in sexual activity and the disregard of said wishes fall under forcible sex which is sexual misconduct/rape/abuse.


That's....broken. I'm sure this goes for both sides, of course.



> I'm not saying that it isn't a "he said, she said" situation. I'm saying that it is consent issue and most acquaintance rapes are of the he said, she said variety and that is always an issue when prosecuting them. Though saying no or stop and then someone that continues on in total disregard to that is by definition rape.


You don't have to say it is. It is what it is. There's no witnesses or recordings. Thus, if someone said 'no', it by definition is a person's word. You're just stating that the word from a women holds more weight than from a man.



> Did I say anything about under the influence?


 I added that additional clause, as being drugged against your will or tricked IS rape.



> Though by most legal statutes, you cannot consent if you are intoxicated.


Then by this backward logic, most women in college have had unconsented sex and have been raped. I can't, unfortunately, dispute this as I've heard this logic before, but it's completely asinine one. By this logic, most women willingly partying the night away are also having unconsented sex and thus raped. 

According to your logic, I was 'raped' my first time as I was technically a minor (by 2 weeks) whom was intoxicated having sex with a woman who wasn't intoxicated nor a minor (19-20). But I'm male so rules do not apply (I also had no qualms about it...quite the contrary).



> So if the girl is promiscuous, and she says stop or no and I continue to go about engaging in sexual activity which she is not consenting to isn't rape because her moral compass has indicated that she likes to fuck under most circumstances. That's hilarious


Yes.
We are all responsible for our actions.
This dialog of consent is broken. It's one-sided.
How does anyone know that what you said is true? 
Why are you given automatic benefit of the doubt regarding whether you said no or not?

You don't have to go out. Or sleep with anyone. Or get drunk.

You can be like me and be a lamo and study for a freakin test for months and have no life. 

But then you're responsible when you've realized that you've wasted 6 months of your life in your prime on a pipe dream that will never happen anyway, and now you're committed to possibly wasting another year on this pipe dream due to already having invested too much time, effort, money, resources, and career (2 jobs lost) for that dream. I can't say that my graduate admission test has raped my life and sue them.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



KO Bossy said:


> Much obliged. Maybe someone should tweet this to Enzo? Rather damning piece of evidence, I'd say.
> 
> Everyone really needs to look at it because it adds kind of a lot to this discussion. Let's make sure it doesn't get lost again.


I think the guy who made the video sent it to the cops, i dunno if he sent it just after the story broke or at the time the stuff allegedly happened.


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DoucheyLifter said:


> It's a grey area and that is my point. Not trolling. It becomes a bullshit excuse to use now.


I don't give a fuck about Enzo or this seemingly false accusation, however, your view that once you've started you can keep going no matter what the other party says is 100% not a grey area in the eyes of the law. You can disagree with it all you want but if you start having sex with a woman, then she asks you to stop but you keep going, in the eyes of the law you will be a rapist.

I can't be any clearer about this. You need to be careful if you genuinely aren't trolling and believe what you posted. What you personally think is right, or moral or logical is not the same as what the law says. For example, I don't think people should be criminalised for smoking pot if they choose to, the law however is different in many countries and states.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



KO Bossy said:


> Much obliged. Maybe someone should tweet this to Enzo? Rather damning piece of evidence, I'd say.
> 
> Everyone really needs to look at it because it adds kind of a lot to this discussion. Let's make sure it doesn't get lost again.


At this point, does it really matter? The only people who it should really matter to whether he is innocent or guilty is the Phoenix PD, and I'm sure they'll take it into account.
As far as WWE and his wrestling career goes, whether he did it or not or what the girls background is 100% irrelevant at this point, and firing him was the obvious decision. He was already on thin ice with the company for the way he carries himself, the company he keeps, and his general lifestyle. And even if he didn't do it, he's in this situation for those reasons. On top of that, withholding information from your employer for three months that you're under investigation in itself is grounds for termination.
It was only a matter of time before Enzo crossed the line and got himself fired....and even if he didn't actually raped her, he still fucked up by getting himself into this situation...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



mozillameister said:


> That's....broken. I'm sure this goes for both sides, of course.
> 
> 
> You don't have to say it is. It is what it is. There's no witnesses or recordings. Thus, if someone said 'no', it by definition is a person's word. You're just stating that the word from a women holds more weight than from a man.
> ...


Rape: *unlawful sexual activity and usually sexual intercourse carried out forcibly or under threat of injury against the will usually of a female or with a person who is beneath a certain age or incapable of valid consent because of mental illness, mental deficiency, intoxication, unconsciousness, or deception* 

All of the above is Rape.

While most rape cases that are brought foward are ones perpetrated towards females, the law itself by definition applies to all genders. Like if a man says no and a female continues on and forces a male to have sex against their will it is by definition rape.

There are no caveats that pertain to things like a person's profession or moral compass.

Get a clue.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Hangman's DDT said:


> I don't give a fuck about Enzo or this seemingly false accusation, however, your view that once you've started you can keep going no matter what the other party says is 100% not a grey area in the eyes of the law. You can disagree with it all you want but if you start having sex with a woman, then she asks you to stop but you keep going, in the eyes of the law you will be a rapist.
> 
> I can't be any clearer about this. You need to be careful if you genuinely aren't trolling and believe what you posted. What you personally think is right, or moral or logical is not the same as what the law says. For example, I don't think people should be criminalised for smoking pot if they choose to, the law however is different in many countries and states.


I think what he meant was the same thing I'm pointing out: There's no proof. It's her word against his. In all other circumstances in law, the burden of proof would be on her, but rules governing consent are broken and her word has weight. 

I wonder how many innocent folk have been ruined by broken consent laws...


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Lol, if she says no, its no. It doesn't matter how far into sex when she said no, or why she said no. No means no. After that its rape.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*





I think this video is appropriate for the situation...
Start off at 3:40...


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Rape: unlawful sexual activity and usually sexual intercourse carried out forcibly or *under threat of injury against the will* usually of a female or with a *person who is beneath a certain age *or incapable of valid consent because of *mental illness*, mental deficiency, intoxication, *unconsciousness, or deception *


What I bolded is what SHOULD be rape. Laws pertaining to 'intoxication' are broken, as most sexual encounters happen with alcohol. Then most sex by consenting adults are actually unconsenting sex and we should start placing most men in prison as rapist. 

Or wear chastity belts for the rest of our lives. Possibly bring back the Puritarians.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Cabanarama said:


> At this point, does it really matter? The only people who it should really matter to whether he is innocent or guilty is the Phoenix PD, and I'm sure they'll take it into account.
> As far as WWE and his wrestling career goes, whether he did it or not or what the girls background is 100% irrelevant at this point, and firing him was the obvious decision. He was already on thin ice with the company for the way he carries himself, the company he keeps, and his general lifestyle. And even if he didn't do it, he's in this situation for those reasons. On top of that, withholding information from your employer for three months that you're under investigation in itself is grounds for termination.
> It was only a matter of time before Enzo crossed the line and got himself fired....and even if he didn't actually raped her, he still fucked up by getting himself into this situation...


Being guilty of poor judgment and being guilty of raping someone aren't the same thing...

He's not exactly the first wrestler to piss off people backstage, or have the days of a drugged out Shawn Michaels escaped people's minds? Its rather hypocritical to excuse one and not the other. I'm not comparing their talent either because that'd be stupid, but Shawn did PLENTY to earn himself a firing in the 90s. 

Fact is, this being a RAPE allegation has done him in. Let's say someone had accused Enzo of swindling them and police were conducting an investigation into a potential conspiracy to commit fraud. Fraud is also a criminal act. Would Enzo have been fired then? Would he have even been suspended? I can't see him being fired, MAYBE suspended briefly at worst. Would they have been pissed that he didn't tell them of the investigation? I can see it, but enough to can him? I'm iffy on that. However, this is a rape allegation, which the public in general takes much more heavily and would bring the Fed much more negative PR, so he's terminated. Its this particular situation that made it much worse for him.

So whether he did it or not...yeah, it sort of does matter. It'll be essential to whether his career continues or is dead in the water. If he's cleared, maybe he'll get brought back someday, or at least be able to work in the Indies or even transfer into another career. If he's convicted, game over. He'll be lucky if Wendy's let's him clean out their grease traps.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Laughable Chimp said:


> Lol, if she says no, its no. It doesn't matter how far into sex when she said no, or why she said no. No means no. After that its rape.


But where's the proof?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

more on the story


> Unfortunately, because the messages did not come from my phone (they came from my friend) there isn't a lot I can do in this situation. The police, hopefully, were able to obtain those texts when she handed over her phone back around the date she filed with the police department. The detectives working on the case went through @toopoor_ to obtain the screenshots (I dm'd them to her when she asked for them) and I told her I would be more than willing to speak with a detective. As for if Philomena "MissGucciWitch" has been in contact with me, she attempted to facetime call me yesterday (before the video) and was "so excited" to tell me she got to be on TMZ and she asked my friend, who was next to me and answered the phone call off of her phone because I have Philomena blocked, "Do I look good? I hope my makeup looked good, how's my hair? I'm going to be on television tomorrow I'm so f****** excited!!!" but she became super aggressive when I was handed the phone and told her what she did was wrong, and she told me I should "go kill myself" for not lying to people, and then hung up. But, she did post on her snapchat story about me- saying that I "leaked her phone number and address in the video" although.. if anyone watched they could clearly see her phone number, and personal information was not mentioned. This entire situation is super messy, and I feel gross for accepting this kind of attention-- but at the end of the day, attention on my video can hopefully garner attention towards Enzo's innocence, as well as @toopoor_ and @tylergrosso. As well as the injustice Philomena has done for sexual assault survivors.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



mozillameister said:


> But where's the proof?


What? Why do I need to talk about proof? If she said no, and you keep having sex with her, its rape. My statement has nothing to do about proof.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Laughable Chimp said:


> Lol, if she says no, its no. It doesn't matter how far into sex when she said no, or why she said no. No means no. After that its rape.





Laughable Chimp said:


> What? Why do I need to talk about proof? If she said no, and you keep having sex with her, its rape. My statement has nothing to do about proof.


Do you have proof she said no? In other words, if there isn't a recording or evidence, does the word of a woman automatically have more weight than a man?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



mozillameister said:


> What I bolded is what SHOULD be rape. Laws pertaining to 'intoxication' are broken, as most sexual encounters happen with alcohol.


The term intoxication is a blanket term that covers any manner of inebriation drugs alcohol etc. 

The law isn't broken nor is the definition. These things should actually be encouraging people to think a little bit more before engaging in any sexual acts. The fact is that most people do not equate sleeping with someone while intoxicated as rape after having gone through it. Most people just attribute it to being a one night stand, but intoxication aspect of the law is to protect people who feel like they have been violated. Do people abuse that and make false reports? Yes, but you still have to protect people. It's especially troubling when one party is intoxicated and the other is not because one person is in full control of all of their faculties and the other either by legal definition or by scientific definition is not under full control of theirs.

https://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/rape just for further reference



mozillameister said:


> Do you have proof she said no? In other words, the word of a woman has more weight than a man?


You are missing the point. 

If she said no(while difficult to prove) then a person should stop. It's rape by definition. Provability/is something that separates acquittals and convictions in a legal sense. It also has no bearing on gender. If a man says no and a woman continues against their will it is still by definition rape. Most male rape victims don't come forward whether their rape was perpetrated by a male of female.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



mozillameister said:


> Do you have proof she said no? In other words, if there isn't a recording or evidence, does the word of a woman automatically have more weight than a man?


No and no.

But I never said otherwise either. Stop with the strawmans.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> The term intoxication is a blanket term that covers any manner of inebriation drugs alcohol etc.
> 
> The law isn't broken nor is the definition. These things should actually be encouraging people to think a little bit more before engaging in any sexual acts. The fact is that most people do not equate sleeping with someone while intoxicated as rape after having gone through it. Most people just attribute it to being a one night stand, but intoxication aspect of the law is to protect people who feel like they have been violated. Do people abuse that and make false reports? *Yes, but you still have to protect people.* It's especially troubling when one party is intoxicated and the other is not because one person is in full control of all of their faculties and the other either by legal definition or by scientific definition is not under full control of theirs.
> 
> https://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/rape


Protecting people by harming other innocents just creates an unfair double standard. This is broken. 

In other words, if you slept with someone who you thought was ugly the next day, you have all the right in the world to use that 'regret' and say you were raped...and the burden of proof would be on the accused.

Guilt until proven innocent if I ever saw it.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Laughable Chimp said:


> No and no.
> 
> But I never said otherwise either. Stop with the strawmans.


Not a strawman. But the fact you don't see the logic in this statement means a conversation is impossible. You have your views on the subject, and they are unwavering. The accused having to fall the burden of proof doesn't strike you as unfair because in your mindset the accused are often the guilty party. That's opposed to how the justice system works in all other cases than rape.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



mozillameister said:


> Not a strawman. But the fact you don't see the logic in this statement means a conversation is impossible. You have your views on the subject, and they are unwavering. The accused having to fall the burden of proof doesn't strike you as unfair because in your mindset the accused are often the guilty party. That's opposed to how the justice system works in all other cases other than rape.


Lol no. This is a strawman.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



mozillameister said:


> Protecting people by harming other innocents just creates an unfair double standard. This is broken.
> 
> In other words, if you slept with someone who you thought was ugly the next day, you have all the right in the world to use that 'regret' and say you were raped...and the burden of proof would be on the accused.
> 
> Guilt until proven innocent if I ever saw it.


Provability is always an issue in prosecution and defense, that's why investigations go beyond the 'he said/she said" before becoming anything more than investigations. Often times he said/she said rapes are dismissed before going any further. You can't change what happens in the court of public opinion and I think that is more the issue you are grappling with. People often make up their mind and most people side with the supposed victim. It's troubling especially when the supposed victim is the one that speaks out publically. It's very damaging to the alleged perpetrator. 


The issue works against both sides. On one side these accusations place an immense onus on the accused, but without these definitions it would give a frightening amount of leeway for people to commit rape.

The beautiful thing about the legal system is that if it turns out to be a false accusation the accused can sue for defamation and they usually win a monetary settlement open apologies and recantations of the accusation. It's not perfect but it is better than "too fucking bad slut" isn't it.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Stil, with that even on his record, hr'll never be able to work again...ANYWHERE.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



KO Bossy said:


> Being guilty of poor judgment and being guilty of raping someone aren't the same thing...
> 
> He's not exactly the first wrestler to piss off people backstage, or have the days of a drugged out Shawn Michaels escaped people's minds? Its rather hypocritical to excuse one and not the other. I'm not comparing their talent either because that'd be stupid, but Shawn did PLENTY to earn himself a firing in the 90s.
> 
> ...


 If he's guilty, he deserves to be locked up. If he's innocent, he doesn't deserve to be locked up. But regards to his employment with WWE, he's already done enough for WWE to be done with him, so in that regard, it doesn't matter. Maybe if he's guilty, he's done for good, if he's innocent, he can perhaps get another shot years down the road if he can clean his act up. 

As for HBK, obviously the higher you are on the totem pole, the more of a break you get, so if you're pretty much carrying the company on your back and keeping it on life support, you get a ton more leeway, on top of the 90's being a lot more lenient. Let's also not forget HBK himself was fired on two separate occasions... 

You can possibly justify him withholding the information from the company, but you cannot blame WWE for firing him for withholding information from the company. It's part of life. We've all withheld information from someone because of fear of consequences, whether it was our parents or teachers as kids, or our employee or spouse as adults, or our friends, or authorities, or whatever else. But it's always the case that if you withhold the information and they find out anyway, it becomes much, much worse. That was the case here. If he told them, maybe they would have kept him off TV for awhile, or maybe they would have kept it on TV because it wasn't public, but as long as he wasn't actually convicted, he'd still probably keep the job. So he only has himself to blame for not only getting himself into the situation but making it worse by WWE finding out about the investigation the way they did.
Like I said, whether or not he did it should only have a bearing on whether or not he gets arrested. But either way, there is no way he deserves to still be employed after all this.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> You are missing the point.
> 
> If she said no(while difficult to prove) then a person should stop. It's rape by definition. Provability/is something that separates acquittals and convictions in a legal sense. It also has no bearing on gender. If a man says no and a woman continues against their will it is still by definition rape. Most male rape victims don't come forward whether their rape was perpetrated by a male of female.


Then we're discussing different things here. I was discussing in a legal perspective. Though, there have been a disproportionate number of rape cases that have gone through in the US bearing no evidence based solely on witness testimony (ie: their word). Because the laws regarding rape and media hysteria over 'rape culture' being so prevalent, people have used it to take advantage of others. Celebs get more exposure, but far too many innocent and less famous people are accused and have their lives ruined. Since you seemed to have a certain point of view, I wanted to bring the opposite one that's a very real issue that isn't really covered that much, but harms so many people. Maybe now you can understand the other side of the coin when those on the other side are discussing the unfairness of consent laws, and that they're often arguing how they are misused for malicious purposes.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Holy shit this thread is fucking horrifying to read...


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Onizuka said:


> My guess is that he probably was afraid of being suspended if he told them about the investigation.


Which means he is selfish and self-serving and puts himself ahead of the company.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



JustAName said:


> Which means he is selfish and self-serving and puts himself ahead of the company.


Lol, like anyone would put the company over themselves. 

I mean, I'd totally tell the company that I'm being investigated for rape and get myself fired because I love the company so much. My individual happiness does not matter, I serve the company.

I agree with the poster above. This thread is indeed horrifying.


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*






What a piece of shit Eric Arndt is. He's going up for 25-Life as a rapist.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Loopee said:


> I actually think it doesn't matter on the male's part because of something to do with penetration. It's weird and I can't remember specifically, but if both are under the influence, responsibility I actually do feel still relies on the male.


That makes NO sense, whoever commits the aggressive act(s) is the one at fault and in control. If a women unzips a guys pants and lowers herself on him, that is not on the guy. If the guy undresses the girl and penetrates her, THAT is. There is a SIGNIFICANT, undeniable difference in the two scenarios that whoever doesn't see must be brain dead or sexist. Whether they always blame the girl or always blame the guy. Get a fucking grip world. Fucking hate this place and all the idiots in it. Not directed at you, but in general. I like most of your posts and agree with them, but your last statement there is absolutely fucking retarded.


----------



## Hangman's DDT (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



mozillameister said:


> I think what he meant was the same thing I'm pointing out: There's no proof. It's her word against his. In all other circumstances in law, the burden of proof would be on her, but rules governing consent are broken and her word has weight.
> 
> I wonder how many innocent folk have been ruined by broken consent laws...


And what would be an alternative to this "broken" consent law, do we just say, once you start that’s it they have no option to ask you to stop? 

Of course it is her word against his, the vast majority of rape cases are the same. That’s what the courts are for, to try and ascertain what actually happened. If a case even gets to court it has to be proved beyond a reasonable doubt. If you have a problem with that then you have a wider problem with the whole concept of the current justice system and that’s way off topic for this thread and forum.

I fully understand the concern that false and/or malicious allegations are made and they do ruin lives, but there are bad people in the world and unfortunately there’s nothing we can do about it. In the same way a woman has to be careful about interacting with a man that might turn out to be a rapist, men have to be careful about running with hoes that might make these types of allegation.

I still maintain however that some of the views in this thread about, “she put herself in that situation”, “she was drinking with him”, “they started having sex” – so therefore she can’t be a rape victim are misguided at best and downright despicable at worst. It’s this type of victim blaming that stops some genuine victims of rape coming forward and I will never be able to agree with any opinion that can lead to such an outcome.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



mozillameister said:


> Then we're discussing different things here. I was discussing in a legal perspective. Though, there have been a disproportionate number of rape cases that have gone through in the US bearing no evidence based solely on witness testimony (ie: their word). Because the laws regarding rape and media hysteria over 'rape culture' being so prevalent, people have used it to take advantage of others. Celebs get more exposure, but far too many innocent and less famous people are accused and have their lives ruined. Since you seemed to have a certain point of view, I wanted to bring the opposite one that's a very real issue that isn't really covered that much, but harms so many people. Maybe now you can understand the other side of the coin when those on the other side are discussing the unfairness of consent laws, and that they're often arguing how they are misused for malicious purposes.


I have seen the harm it can do to someone first hand. My cousin (falsely)accused our Uncle of rape. With no evidence, it went to a trial(I live in Canada and due to the time of the alleged rape both my cousin were protected from publicity by the Child Protection Act and was not a jury trial) I don't need a refresher course in how damaging a false accusation is. You want to talk about people having their lives ruined or damaged and what that does to people, their families, their livelihoods, their psyche, other innocent people who may be falsely accused, you can read all the news stories you want but until you see up close and personal what it does do not ever think that you need to convince me of the pitfalls of the situation. I wouldn't disagree with you on how harmful the situation is. 

I was merely saying that by definition if someone doesn't consent or is incapable of consent that it is rape(if the incident did happen obviously. Beyond that the justice system will do it's thing for better or for worse. There is nothing we can do about that.

Though Rape Shield Laws should have protected Enzo from being identified publically(but that really only pertains to media outlets and since his situation is only in the investigation stages even media can get around naming him and her.)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Onizuka said:


> My guess is that he probably was afraid of being suspended if he told them about the investigation.


And if he was he is still a fucking idiot. You tell your bosses about something like this especially when it is a multi-national company and it will be all over the media. Now they get caught by surprise by something Enzo knew for months and made the company look bad. 

Enzo I feel bad for if he is innocent and it looks more and more like he is. However if he did not put himself in stupid situations and did stupid stuff pissing everyone off backstage and had told them what was going on I don't think he gets fired.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Gravyv321 said:


> :ha
> 
> stay mad. this is funny :bosque


You sound like a complete nut job. :ha


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

can't be bothered to go through the whole 90 pages of this thread

that story reads like bullshit to me but in the crazy world we live in; rape allegation = guilty, so his career is done

if proven then throw him to the wolves but until then why should his life be destroyed?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Somebody needed to send Rusev to save the day


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

how famous did she thought Enzo would be.... Enzo is no A list celebrity he's no Rock. did she really thought she could extort some money outta him? I mean this is the same dude who tips strippers with one dollar bills. Enzo should know better than to mess with thots dude is from New Jersey he should know that when you play around with these kind of lying jezebels you're bound to be burned and boy she burned him right, even if he's proven innocent this will be a stain that will prevent him from getting hired anywhere else. 

also

people like miss sally and every other pro feminist need to be banned from the thread. using this whole fucked up situation with Enzo as a way to spread their pro feminist bullshit agenda. feminism and rape has nothing to do with each other at all. I don't see the need for all this feminist train of stupidity. either that or close the thread since well nobody will agree with anyone. even though there's already enough proof of this so called victim being a liar. and boasting about being in TMZ or whatever other injustice Enzo has gone thru in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Good riddance, can't stand him personally.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

so because you can't stand him he should lose his job? oh boy the thin skinned people are out. 

so if I can't stand you and I go complain to the boss about how much I dislike you and he fires you because I can't stand you. I bet you'll be singing a whole different tune.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

93 pages in and some people still can't seem to grasp why WWE let Enzo go. He was *SUSPENDED* for the rape allegations and he was *FIRED* after WWE found out he knew about these accusations for months and didn't tell them which tells me they feel Enzo is now untrustworthy and liability to be with them because when you're with a company as big as the WWE its important to tell your boss about something as serious as this so it doesn't affect the company. Now its not up to me to decide who's innocent and who's guilty in all this but WWE did the right thing by firing and IF Enzo is found innocent then maybe one day he can come back.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



JustAName said:


> That makes NO sense, whoever commits the aggressive act(s) is the one at fault and in control. If a women unzips a guys pants and lowers herself on him, that is not on the guy. If the guy undresses the girl and penetrates her, THAT is. There is a SIGNIFICANT, undeniable difference in the two scenarios that whoever doesn't see must be brain dead or sexist. Whether they always blame the girl or always blame the guy. Get a fucking grip world. Fucking hate this place and all the idiots in it. Not directed at you, but in general. I like most of your posts and agree with them, but your last statement there is absolutely fucking retarded.


That post wasn't my opinion lol. I actually think that's what it comes down to if anyone was to report the crime. The male's situation is taken less seriously as he's the one who's penetrating.

Can't even remember when I heard it/read it or whatever and it could be completely wrong, but yeah. Not my opinion on the situation. I actually disagree with it completely.

Edit: I dunno what it's like in the states, but in the UK (and I'm going off this one statement) a man can't be raped. He can be sexually assaulted, but I think due to the penetration, it doesn't count if it's an act performed by a woman. Which then obviously means if a male was to commit the act on another male, then that would be rape.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/schools/pshe_and_citizenship/pdf/rape.pdf


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Loopee said:


> That post wasn't my opinion lol. I actually think that's what it comes down to if anyone was to report the crime. The male's situation is taken less seriously as he's the one who's penetrating.
> 
> Can't even remember when I heard it/read it or whatever and it could be completely wrong, but yeah. Not my opinion on the situation. I actually disagree with it completely.
> 
> ...


Well.. if penetration would be the thing that defines rape.. strap-on's do exist or would that not count since it's not "authentic"? So technically a guy can be raped by a women by their own definition of the word rape


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

So, considering Enzo has been proven innocent and this thread is full of nothing but internet lawyers that don't know shit about the law and SJW feminists that don't know shit about anything...can we close this shit show?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I don't buy it in 2018. Rape is not acceptable anymore. Just like it's not acceptable to bash gay people or to be openly racist. No woman is going to look bad in 2018 accusing someone of raping them right after the fact. They will have all the support in the world from men and women a like. If you legitimately just got raped there is no social stigmas in 2018 about reporting it.
> 
> That's why I don't buy it with all these women who claim rape months or years later. They seem to all have a financial motive, and nothing more. You don't hear about Joe Blow in the newspaper getting accused of rape 5 years down the road from Jane Blow. Like I said before, buyers remorse is not rape.


You're looking at it completely wrong, rape often ruins people mentally. Its not just "I was raped, now off to the cops". It fucks with a lot of victims heads really badly. Terrifyingly badly. Unless you know someone who has gone through it you wouldn't believe how badly it messes with victims heads and how much some internalise it all and cant face it. A lot of the time victims just cant deal with it, cant relive it, cant face their attacker because as I've said numerous times rape is more damaging psychologically than it is physically.

And you MASSIVELY contradict yourself, you say no woman looks bad accusing someone of rape then you turn around and and accuse the victims of being money hungry sluts. What you're saying there is one of the points I've raised several times; some victims feel like they will be blamed, as you are blaming them right here.



themuel1 said:


> A BIGGER problem is women coming forward and lying about being raped. Completely undermines/trivialises real rape cases and ruins lives. Obviously the reverse is true which is why all of these cases should be met with an open mind but lets face it; most of the time the assumption is the guy is guilty and that's from women and men that read these stories. Also from the media. Is that fair?
> 
> Major difference between reporting the case to the Police and accusations on Twitter. If you choose to publicly accuse someone on social media, you have submitted that person that's accused to a world of shit whether they are innocent or not. Why shouldn't what she said be open to questions and scrutiny? (In private and on here, not in direct contact with her, that's not OK) Especially when she changes her story and is using the publicity after the claim to try and make money from strangers DMing her for naked photos.


There's endless issues that are just as bad as each other with rape. The mere fact it happens and is so common. The false accusers, the way some refuse to believe any rape claim because some are lies.

In this case she has reported it to the police, and maybe making it public was cathartic to her. To get it all out there and hurt him. He's been released by WWE and formally charged by the Police so there's at least some validity to her claims.



Ecoces said:


> the sad fact that a woman can basically ruin a guys career with just a few words and no proof.
> 
> pretty soon as a man I am going to have to walk around with my head down because god forbid if i look at a woman for more than a second i will be fucking accused of sexual misconduct.


Thats just hyperbole.



HenryBowers said:


> BS.....dont know how it is in the USA but in the UK the accuser is anonymous whilst the accused is hounded out to the media.
> 
> Even juries, who are under pressure to convict, consisting of majority women feel the same. Theres scepticism because a lot of these cases are she says he says, no physical proof and have unreliable accusers.


Its true for all crimes that go public though, the accused is guilty until proven innocent. 

The fact that so many people automatically assume that every single woman who ever claims rape is a liar is a massive issue, and a part of the reason why so many rape claims aren't made until long after the crime has been committed.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

If he's guilty shame on him, if he's innocent shame on WWE. 

He's a good entertainer and shouldn't have been let go unless proven guilty.


----------



## Xenus (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Loopee said:


> That post wasn't my opinion lol. I actually think that's what it comes down to if anyone was to report the crime. The male's situation is taken less seriously as he's the one who's penetrating.
> 
> Can't even remember when I heard it/read it or whatever and it could be completely wrong, but yeah. Not my opinion on the situation. I actually disagree with it completely.
> 
> ...





JustAName said:


> Well.. if penetration would be the thing that defines rape.. strap-on's do exist or would that not count since it's not "authentic"? So technically a guy can be raped by a women by their own definition of the word rape


In English and Welsh law (I can't speak for anywhere else) Rape is defined as penetration of any orifice using a penis. For this reason, a woman can't rape a man. If it was using a strap-on or similar, it would be sexual assault, same as if it was any other part of the body. A man can be raped by a man however.

*flies away*


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I am not happy that this woman was abused, if this story is true. Rape is obviously an awful, awful thing.

I am however very happy that one way or another Enzo is gone from WWE TV. I did not like him at all. Not that I enjoyed 205 Live before, but I think he buried it. I am somewhat now interested in what they do with the title. It will probably not get any better, but it possibly could.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MonkasaurusRex said:


> Rape: unlawful sexual activity and usually sexual intercourse carried out forcibly or under threat of injury against the will usually of a female or with a person who is beneath a certain age or incapable of *valid consent* because of *intoxication*
> 
> All of the above is Rape.


2 things. 

Who defines "valid consent"? And if intoxication hinders "valid consent" every single person I know has been the victim of and perpetrator of rape.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



TAC41 said:


> So, considering Enzo has been proven innocent and this thread is full of nothing but internet lawyers that don't know shit about the law and SJW feminists that don't know shit about anything...can we close this shit show?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Source where it says he's been proven innocent? All I can see is that he's still under investigation.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> There's endless issues that are just as bad as each other with rape. The mere fact it happens and is so common. The false accusers, the way some refuse to believe any rape claim because some are lies.
> 
> In this case she has reported it to the police, and maybe making it public was cathartic to her. To get it all out there and hurt him. He's been released by WWE and formally charged by the Police so there's at least some validity to her claims.


Maybe it was cathartic to her. Maybe the tweet was a way to publicise and make money off of this through naked selfies? You see, we both just speculated in similar fashion. Maybe it was both cathartic and a good way to make some money? Maybe it was both and she's telling the truth? Maybe it was both and she's lying? 

Enzo hasn't been formally charged at the time of me replying to you. Even if he does get charged, that doesn't make him automatically guilty. That's the reason we have trials. 




Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The fact that so many people automatically assume that every single woman who ever claims rape is a liar is a massive issue, and a part of the reason why so many rape claims aren't made until long after the crime has been committed.


That simply isn't true. The majority of the time it's assumed the guy did it, especially now. They get strung up in the media before any trial. 

You can't control the people who believe all women are liars with this sort of thing. The majority aren't and I believe the majority of people don't think this way (if anything guilt is assumed of the accused). As I said previously though, the evidence against should all be met with an open mind until any evidence is presented and that doesn't include the one sided account by someone on Twitter, especially when it's then undermined by herself, a friend and some message she sent. 

What can be controlled and what does more harm than anything to credibility of the real victims, especially when it comes down to he said she said on many occasions, is those few that lie about being raped.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



themuel1 said:


> Maybe it was cathartic to her. Maybe the tweet was a way to publicise and make money off of this through naked selfies? You see, we both just speculated in similar fashion. Maybe it was both cathartic and a good way to make some money? Maybe it was both and she's telling the truth? Maybe it was both and she's lying?
> 
> Enzo hasn't been formally charged at the time of me replying to you. Even if he does get charged, that doesn't make him automatically guilty. That's the reason we have trials.
> 
> ...


The comment about so many being of the opinion that all women who accuse some of rape are liars was more in regards to this forum, this thread. Every second post is someone who just automatically assumes she's just the Empress of whores and is lying. The idea shown there that every claim is automatically a lie is absurd.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DJHJR86 said:


> 2 things.
> 
> And if intoxication hinders "valid consent" every single person I know has been the victim of and perpetrator of rape.


Just thinking about the number of people that hook up after drinking loads and meeting in bars/clubs. 'Valid consent' on university and college campuses must be pretty low if any level of intoxication bars the possibility of it.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Xenus said:


> In English and Welsh law (I can't speak for anywhere else) Rape is defined as penetration of any orifice using a penis. For this reason, a woman can't rape a man. If it was using a strap-on or similar, it would be sexual assault, same as if it was any other part of the body. A man can be raped by a man however.
> 
> *flies away*


http://www.dictionary.com/browse/rape Idiots need to stop creating their own definition of what rape is then. That a penis is needed for rape is actually sexist and factually wrong.


----------



## themuel1 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE: Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The comment about so many being of the opinion that all women who accuse some of rape are liars was more in regards to this forum, this thread.


Ah, that makes more sense; thought it was a general population point. 



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The idea shown there that every claim is automatically a lie is absurd.


Absolutely.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



DJHJR86 said:


> 2 things.
> 
> Who defines "valid consent"? And if intoxication hinders "valid consent" every single person I know has been the victim of and perpetrator of rape.


Can't believe I have to tell anyone this, but ...

Having drunk sex is not the same as sticking your penis into a person that's so drunk they can't consent.

No one is arguing that 2 people getting a bit drunk and fucking each other is rape. In these encounters that you're alluding to, both people were almost certainly actively participating in sex.

The differences arise when a guy finds an unconscious woman at a party and decides "she's not saying no!" THAT is what the intoxication law is about.

Reducing the argument to idiotic claims that 2 consenting adults getting drunk and fooling around is rape really shows your lack of willingness to discuss it at an intelligent level.


----------



## Xenus (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



JustAName said:


> http://www.dictionary.com/browse/rape Idiots need to stop creating their own definition of what rape is then. That a penis is needed for rape is actually sexist and factually wrong.


No, it is not sexist because women (and men) can still be convicted of "assault by penetration", it is its own offence, which carries the same maximum sentence of life imprisonment as rape. It is also not factually wrong because factually, it is the legal definition. 

Just because something isn't called rape does not mean that it's not any less of an offence in the eyes of the law.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



ShadowSucks92 said:


> 93 pages in and some people still can't seem to grasp why WWE let Enzo go. He was *SUSPENDED* for the rape allegations and he was *FIRED* after WWE found out he knew about these accusations for months and didn't tell them which tells me they feel Enzo is now untrustworthy and liability to be with them because when you're with a company as big as the WWE its important to tell your boss about something as serious as this so it doesn't affect the company. Now its not up to me to decide who's innocent and who's guilty in all this but WWE did the right thing by firing and IF Enzo is found innocent then maybe one day he can come back.


Just quoting you because some people still not getting it.


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

The Fifth Amendment of Constitution of United States reads:

"*No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offence to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.*"

WWE, a united states based corporation, has blatantly VIOLATED Enzo's Fifth Amendment rights when they fired him. Enzo is innocent until proven guilty. His innocence or Felony can only be determined in a court of Law. WWE has no right to fire someone just based on allegations. 

Enzo should consider suing WWE when his name is cleared.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Naiyo said:


> The Fifth Amendment of Constitution of United States reads:
> 
> "*No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offence to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.*"
> 
> ...


he was fired for not informing them he was under investigation not for rape allegations stfu


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Roxinius said:


> he was fired for not informing them he was under investigation not for rape allegations stfu


He had no obligation to inform them about unproven unfounded ALLEGATIONS. Like I said, his felony will only be determined in a court of law. WWE had nothing to do with it. Therefore when they fired him, they violated his constitutional rights as a US citizen.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



greasykid1 said:


> Can't believe I have to tell anyone this, but ...
> 
> Having drunk sex is not the same as sticking your penis into a person that's so drunk they can't consent.
> 
> ...


Uh, that legal definition of rape specifically lays out unconscious people AND intoxicated people. This is discussion on an intelligent level. The legal definition (in Arizona) of consent is:



> the victim is incapable of consent by reason of mental disorder, mental defect, drugs, alcohol, sleep or any other similar impairment of cognition and such condition is known or should have reasonably been known to the defendant


If you really want to have an intelligent discussion about this, let's say a woman and a man both are shit faced drunk and they have sex. The next morning the woman claims she was black out drunk and doesn't remember anything, but the man remembers having sex. Is the man guilty of committing rape in this scenario?


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Roxinius said:


> he signed a contract with wwe im will to bet theres a clause in said contract that requires him to inform them if he is under investigation so they arent blindsided you're an idiot


Even if this is the case, how is this a fireable offense? Not to mention he was already suspended by the company. 

I may be an idiot but you're a sadist. A innocent guy just lost his livelihood and career over false allegations and you're defending a company which, instead of supporting him, simply chooses to chuck him in the trashcan. At the very least, they could be patient and let him prove his innocence. How does the firing help Enzo? It makes him look guilty regardless of how his actual investigation turns out. Is this what a responsible corporation that claims to care about employees do? Now no wrestling promotion will touch Enzo. His life is ruined...all because WWE can't have bit of faith in its talents.

In short, Enzo did not commit a offense worth firing. Anyone supporting WWE in this must be absolutely embarrassed to call themselves human beings. Period.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

*Let's have this discussion without personal insults. Thank you.*


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Clique said:


> *Let's have this discussion without personal insults. Thank you.*


BUH WUZ THE FUN IN DAT :Cocky


----------



## alogan9225 (Feb 20, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> mozillameister said:
> 
> 
> > That's....broken. I'm sure this goes for both sides, of course.
> ...


Based on the intoxication/deception clause, it sounds like I've been raped more times than I can count. Guess I should start reporting these women to the authorities. Thank you for this insight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



MasterChan said:


> If he's guilty shame on him, if he's innocent shame on WWE.
> 
> He's a good entertainer and shouldn't have been let go unless proven guilty.


If he's proven innocent I'm sure they'll hire him back. They're just logically following the trend of removing yourself from association with those accused of sexual assault/misconduct and rape.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



domotime2 said:


> none of those things are equivalent to being accused or actually being a rapist. Nothing she did was illegal.... and a ton of drugs? How and when and where?


How in the absolute hell is being accused of something, and actually being something the same thing?

If he is actually a rapist - fire him and imprison him of course. But surely there needs to be conclusive evidence first before you ruin a person's life?

Absolute craziness in this thread, and in the WWE's decision making.


----------



## Balls Mahoney (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



ShadowSucks92 said:


> 93 pages in and some people still can't seem to grasp why WWE let Enzo go. He was *SUSPENDED* for the rape allegations and he was *FIRED* after WWE found out he knew about these accusations for months and didn't tell them which tells me they feel Enzo is now untrustworthy and liability to be with them because when you're with a company as big as the WWE its important to tell your boss about something as serious as this so it doesn't affect the company. Now its not up to me to decide who's innocent and who's guilty in all this but WWE did the right thing by firing and IF Enzo is found innocent then maybe one day he can come back.


This 100%

They were are hardly going to go into this "historic woman's royal rumble match" with someone holding a belt that's being investigated for rape. The press would have a field-day.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



RapShepard said:


> If he's proven innocent I'm sure they'll hire him back. They're just logically following the trend of removing yourself from association with those accused of sexual assault/misconduct and rape.


Lol. No they will not. It is clear the WWE don't give a damn whether he is guilty or not. They just don't want to be caught up in this mess, however it turns out. And sjw cuck society tells them when it is ok to throw someone under the bus, and when it is is not. And cuckold H obeys like the bitch that he is.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Naiyo said:


> Even if this is the case, how is this a fireable offense? Not to mention he was already suspended by the company.
> 
> I may be an idiot but you're a sadist. A innocent guy just lost his livelihood and career over false allegations and you're defending a company which, instead of supporting him, simply chooses to chuck him in the trashcan. At the very least, they could be patient and let him prove his innocence. How does the firing help Enzo? It makes him look guilty regardless of how his actual investigation turns out. Is this what a responsible corporation that claims to care about employees do? Now no wrestling promotion will touch Enzo. His life is ruined...all because WWE can't have bit of faith in its talents.
> 
> *In short, Enzo did not commit a offense worth firing. Anyone supporting WWE in this must be absolutely embarrassed to call themselves human beings. Period*.


A person can see the cold logic behind firing someone who has, through his irresponsible behavior and subsequent lack of disclosure, placed a publicly-traded company into potential scandal without being gleeful. What, if anything, not consensual happened between Enzo and his accuser is a separate issue WWE clearly wants to avoid even touching atm. 

People get fired over stupid actions away from the workplace every day. It may feel unfair, but a company has a right to protect their image. Most adults realize this; as an example, it's the reason for the commonplace employee restrictions on social media talk about either their employers or their illegal activity on their own time, such as recreational drug use. Leaving aside guilt or innocence of rape, Enzo put himself into circumstances that reflect poorly on his employer and then seemingly hoped the problem would all just go away without being noticed. He has no one to blame but himself, unfortunately, and I say all this (repeatedly) as one of the few Enzo fans on this forum.


----------



## alogan9225 (Feb 20, 2015)

Has anyone actually confirmed that he knew he was being investigated? Anything past speculation?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueRover said:


> Lol. No they will not. It is clear the WWE don't give a damn whether he is guilty or not. They just don't want to be caught up in this mess, however it turns out. And sjw cuck society tells them when it is ok to throw someone under the bus, and when it is is not. And cuckold H obeys like the bitch that he is.


Chill with the cuck shit, you sound like a clown. If you had a multi-million dollar corporation I'm sure you'd have did the same. It's easy to say "fuck the SJW liberal cucks" when you don't have to worry about the headache of continuing to employ a guy who's in the midst of a rape allegation in 2018. It's more trouble and bad PR than it's worth at the moment.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

If Enzo is innocent he still has grounds to take WWE to court as them firing him..:
Makes him look guilty irrespective, which in turn hurts his odds of ever finding work again.

If they had to release him because he didn't inform him of the investigation, they would have had to state that they released him due to breach of contract in that they weren't informed of the investigation and are in no way condemning him of guilt until such a time that he is found guilty in a court of law. By simply firing him *without* a public statement confirming the reason for his release in a sensitive matter such as this, it sets a precedence that makes it look like they fired him because they thought he may be guilty - they have dug themselves into a Legal hole if Enzo were to be found innocent


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



RapShepard said:


> Chill with the cuck shit, you sound like a clown. If you had a multi-million dollar corporation I'm sure you'd have did the same. It's easy to say "fuck the SJW liberal cucks" when you don't have to worry about the headache of continuing to employ a guy who's in the midst of a rape allegation in 2018. It's more trouble and bad PR than it's worth at the moment.


That's fantastic. But if they don't want their name muddied because of sex scandals, maybe they should have also fired Paige, Woods, and that other little troll in the videos - whoever they have employed right now? 

But why did they not? Because sjw's get to decide what is too horrible to be allowed, and what is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Balls Mahoney (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Yeah because of course Paige choosing to have sex with people is exactly the same as Enzo (allegedly) raping someone. Why don't you think before you speak?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I always wondered what exactly the problem is all these people have with "SJWs" making racism, rape, misogyny etc something that's considered "bad?" Is it really damaging to some people to have to treat people decently instead of being bigoted, sexist, chauvinistic etc? Like that's the battle you want to fight so vehemently? "I want the right to be a total asshat." I mean, cool I guess, just seems a little silly to me if I'm honest. For the most part all the "sjw" "PC brigade" or whatever stuff has absolutely no bearing on my life, it's literally never come up. Interesting phenomenon that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueRover said:


> That's fantastic. But if they don't want their name muddied because of sex scandals, maybe they should have also fired Paige, Woods, and that other little troll in the videos - whoever they have employed right now?
> 
> But why did they not? Because sjw's get to decide what is too horrible to be allowed, and what is perfectly acceptable.


Being accused of rape ≠ consensual recorded sex being leaked.

Admitting to being racist ≠ consensual recorded sex being leaked.

The world isn't black or white neither is business. It would be foolish to handle all of these scenarios with the same brush. 

I'll just ask you this. Do you think having your sex tape leaked is just as bad as being accused of raping someone?


----------



## ieatass (Sep 26, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

If this ish is true then he will have a chance to finish that Tupac tatto.


----------



## alogan9225 (Feb 20, 2015)

ieatass said:


> If this ish is true then he will have a chance to finish that Tupac tatto.


He definitely has a chance to finish that tattoo now. He too is being falsely accused of rape


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

*ENZO IS INNOCENT SHE ADMITTED IN TEXTS SHE HAD CONSENSUAL SEX*


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

this is starting to get off topic.

I feel WWE is really trying to take action just in case. This is comparable to Benoit situation( murder is worse I know). They gave their boy the benefit of the doubt and it turns out he murdered his family.

Also with the whole #metoo movement, this is the best option for WWE to release him just in case like I stated before.

Other possible reason

They were looking for a reason to release Enzo because nobody likes him.

A clause in his contract that makes him disclose this type information.

His use of drugs(highly doubt that since Paige got found using an illegal drug not to long ago)

or


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*







*INNOCENT *


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

If Enzo was innocent in all of this, he still fucked himself over. All he had to do was let the WWE know about the investigation back when he first knew about it and wait out his suspension while the police & courts investigate. And why is he hanging out with random junkie kids?


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Edge’s biography explains years ago both he and his tag team partner Christian almost had false rape allegations pinned on them.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



december_blue said:


> If Enzo was innocent in all of this, he still fucked himself over. All he had to do was let the WWE know about the investigation back when he first knew about it and wait out his suspension while the police & courts investigate. And why is he hanging out with random junkie kids?


he is innocent, she admitted in text she had sex with him for fun


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

*THE MOVEMENT STARTS TONIGHT


#FREEENZO*


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> *THE MOVEMENT STARTS TONIGHT
> 
> 
> #FREEENZO*


He isn't locked up though


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I saw that Youtube video. There are a lot of flaws in that evidence.

Where are the timestamps? 
She never identified that Enzo was the wrestler that she slept with.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> *THE MOVEMENT STARTS TONIGHT
> 
> 
> #FREEENZO*


Why are you so hard on for defending this low life piece of trash? There are much more viable causes than taking up for a scumbag slime like Enzo. This obsessive constant defense of him is pretty pathetic TBH.

Even if he's innocent, he got himself into this situation because of his lifestyle, the company he keeps, and the way he carries himself (the same reasons why he was already on thin ice with the company). On top of that, his poor handling of the situation and keeping it from WWE for three months, definitely warrants his firing.

With someone like Enzo, it was always a matter of time before it got to the point where they had to let him go. If it wasn't this, it would have been something else...


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

*Joint the movement #FREEENZO, JUSTICE FOR ENZO*


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Enzo, nobody's interested. We're happy to wait on the outcome of the police investigation to decide your fate. It's a little pathetic of you to be frothing at the proverbial mouth on this forum where none of us have a say in your prospective freedom or employment in WWE. :lol

Note, if you're not Enzo then I'd consider seeing a therapist, because defending somebody else this vehemently is kind of disturbing.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Enzo, nobody's interested. We're happy to wait on the outcome of the police investigation to decide your fate. It's a little pathetic of you to be frothing at the proverbial mouth on this forum where none of us have a say in your prospective freedom or employment in WWE. :lol
> 
> Note, if you're not Enzo then I'd consider seeing a therapist, because defending somebody else this vehemently is kind of disturbing.


I am not Enzo, He didn't rape anyone ,she ADMITTED in texts that it was consensual, you are the one who needs help.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> I am not Enzo, He didn't rape anyone ,she ADMITTED in texts that it was consensual, you are the one who needs help.


And again, WHO THE FUCK CARES if he did it or not?
If the Phoenix PD brings charges, then maybe it matters (although I don't really give a shit enough about Enzo to see how this case unfolds), but when it comes to his status with WWE or his wrestling career, it is not relevant one bit. Whether or not he was innocent, WWE 100% did the right thing by cutting ties with him.
Seriously, are you so obsessed with this? It's not like he's been prosecuted or sitting in a jail cell. He hasn't been charged with anything. And unless the Phoenix PD finds something damning we don't know, he won't be. So there is no reason to be campaigning like this, especially with such a lowlife slimeball.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Cabanarama said:


> And again, WHO THE FUCK CARES if he did it or not?
> If the Phoenix PD brings charges, then maybe it matters (although I don't really give a shit enough about Enzo to see how this case unfolds), but when it comes to his status with WWE or his wrestling career, it is not relevant one bit. Whether or not he was innocent, WWE 100% did the right thing by cutting ties with him.
> Seriously, are you so obsessed with this? It's not like he's been prosecuted or sitting in a jail cell. He hasn't been charged with anything. And unless the Phoenix PD finds something damning we don't know, he won't be. So there is no reason to be campaigning like this, especially with such a lowlife slimeball.



*Just the accusation of this happening can ruin a mans life don't you understand?*
A Lie from someone can ruin his chances to get work ever again.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> *Just the accusation of this happening can ruin a mans life don't you understand?*
> A Lie from someone can ruin his chances to get work ever again.


The way Enzo acts, his attitude, the people he surrounds himself with, his lifestyle, and the fact that he's such a piece of trash, he was bound to do it to himself regardless, so it doesn't really matter.
And why do you care so much if some worthless lowlife scumbag like Enzo's life is ruined? Why are you so invested and obsessed? 
Seriously, there are so many more important things to worry about. Your obsession with this shows you need help.


----------



## FakeAJLee (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Cabanarama said:


> The way Enzo acts, his attitude, the people he surrounds himself with, his lifestyle, and the fact that he's such a piece of trash, he was bound to do it to himself regardless, so it doesn't really matter.
> And why do you care so much if some worthless lowlife scumbag like Enzo's life is ruined? Why are you so invested and obsessed?
> Seriously, there are so many more important things to worry about. Your obsession with this shows you need help.


It is an injustice what happened to ENZO regardless of what you think of him.
YOu need serious help if you think someone needs to be falsely accused of rape and that there is nothing wrong with it.

NO ONE should have that happened to them regardless of they are an asshole or not. It makes you a pretty shitty human being to think that.

No one should deserve to have their life ruined over false BS.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956128205663911944
She admits in the tweet above the texts her friend posted are real. She claims she was so drugged she didn't realize what she was sending. That's odd considering how well she remembers every detail of what happened to her.

*EDIT:*

And she's deleted it.

https://twitter.com/missgucciwitch/status/956128205663911944

Must have realized how bad it looked.

*EDIT:*

Screenshot of the tweet.


----------



## ieatass (Sep 26, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Look on the bright side, now enzo will have the time for his rap career.


----------



## Tucks (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Ok, bye Eric. I'm not here to moralise on the reasons why and the man is innocent until proven guilty in a court of law. 

Hopefully the Cruiserweight division may actually focus on some decent wrestling now. His push arguably cost Neville and Aries their jobs and we lost two stand out performers from 205 Live. From a fans perspective, hopefully we might get Neville back with a bit of luck.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Cabanarama said:


> Even if he's innocent, he got himself into this situation because of his lifestyle, the company he keeps, and the way he carries himself


So it's ok to say Enzo is at fault because of choices he made and the company he keeps..

But it's victim blaming if anyone says that the woman in question has a high-risk lifestyle and keeps unfortunate company..

Logic Took A Holiday.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> It is an injustice what happened to ENZO regardless of what you think of him.
> YOu need serious help if you think someone needs to be falsely accused of rape and that there is nothing wrong with it.
> 
> NO ONE should have that happened to them regardless of they are an asshole or not. It makes you a pretty shitty human being to think that.
> ...


Let me get this through to you...
He wasn't fired for being accused of rape. He's fired because of
1. How he handled the situation, and not information his employer of what was going on, and the way they had to find out about it
2. He got into this situation for the same reasons that he has been a massive massive problem backstage and he's already on thin ice with the company

If you can't even grasp those are the reasons why he was fired, then this conversation is pointless, and I'll just leave all I have left to say about Enzo:
:haha


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

This is a lot more serious than simply not liking an individual because you don't consider him to be a good wrestler. It's definitely bigger than disliking someone because you find their personality unbearable. 

What we have here is another case where a woman's baseless allegations has cost a man his livelihood. These same allegations that have gotten men not only fired from their jobs, but jailed for many years, sometimes even killed. And even when it's proven to be a lie the women suffers no consequences and the man still has to live out the rest of his life labeled a "rapist". 

There's nothing about Enzo's lifestyle that could have prevented this. A woman can claim you raped her even if the sex was consensual. That's how extended the definition of "rape" has become.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



FakeAJLee said:


> *ENZO IS INNOCENT SHE ADMITTED IN TEXTS SHE HAD CONSENSUAL SEX*


I'll never be able to hear the word "receipts" again without cringing.

If these messages are indeed legitimate, does that clear Enzo?



december_blue said:


> If Enzo was innocent in all of this, he still fucked himself over. All he had to do was let the WWE know about the investigation back when he first knew about it and wait out his suspension while the police & courts investigate. And why is he hanging out with random junkie kids?


Is there any proof Enzo knew he was being investigated?


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



ShadowSucks92 said:


> 93 pages in and some people still can't seem to grasp why WWE let Enzo go. He was *SUSPENDED* for the rape allegations and he was *FIRED* after WWE found out he knew about these accusations for months and didn't tell them which tells me they feel Enzo is now untrustworthy and liability to be with them because when you're with a company as big as the WWE its important to tell your boss about something as serious as this so it doesn't affect the company. Now its not up to me to decide who's innocent and who's guilty in all this but WWE did the right thing by firing and IF Enzo is found innocent then maybe one day he can come back.


If the texts are true, he slept with some girl after a one-night stand/gangbang and went on his merry way. Nothing abnormal for someone like him. Why would he think of letting WWE know? Are you going to let your employer know of every girl you sleep with thinking MAYBE this one is gonna cry rape? It's your personal life and none of your employer's business.

This is assuming he wasn't notified that any police charges were brought on him directly until recently and he did not rape her. I don't trust dirt sheets/rumors.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Ratedr4life said:


> I'll never be able to hear the word "receipts" again without cringing.
> 
> If these messages are indeed legitimate, does that clear Enzo?


If the guy in the video isn't an attention whore and the friend with the text sent his phone to the police clean, then he's 100% off the hook. 




> Is there any proof Enzo knew he was being investigated?


Yes, as they would send a report/summons via notary. But he could have only been notified recently if he was identified by the accusor a week or so ago. Wouldn't give him enough time to tell WWE, especially given his touring schedule and likelihood of not being at home to receive the notary.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Ratedr4life said:


> I'll never be able to hear the word "receipts" again without cringing.
> 
> If these messages are indeed legitimate, does that clear Enzo?
> 
> ...


She confirmed in a deleted tweet that she did send the texts.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



2 Ton 21 said:


> She confirmed in a deleted tweet that she did send the texts.


Those messages looked highly aware. If she sent this, that's a clear-cut case and her deleting them throws her account even more suspect.

The internet is godlike in its paper trail.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



mozillameister said:


> If the guy in the video isn't an attention whore and the friend with the text sent his phone to the police clean, then he's 100% off the hook.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as they would send a report/summons via notary. But he could have only been notified recently if he was identified by the accusor a week or so ago. Wouldn't give him enough time to tell WWE, especially given his touring schedule and likelihood of not being at home to receive the notary.


The Phoenix police department reported that the situation was brought to their attention back in October three days after the incident happened and there's still an ongoing investigation. 
Typically, if they're investigating a rape accusation, one of the very first things they do is question the accused. There is no way they go three months without contacting Enzo about the charges, so he obviously knew he was under investigation, and chose not to contact the company.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Cabanarama said:


> The Phoenix police department reported that the situation was brought to their attention back in October three days after the incident happened and there's still an ongoing investigation.
> Typically, if they're investigating a rape accusation, one of the very first things they do is question the accused. There is no way they go three months without contacting Enzo about the charges, so he obviously knew he was under investigation, and chose not to contact the company.


I don't think the report mentioned Enzo, however. Could be wrong. I think the accuser only recently 'remembered' who it was due to 'trauma', which is why it was re-surfaced recently.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

A lot of sexist scumbags in this in this thread. I'm glad I stopped watching wrestling. Disgusting fanbase


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

This guys livelihood is ruined because of some false accusation. And some people are still glad that Enzo is fired.

Reminds me of those male celebs that wear Times up badges or preach about treating women right. Only to be called out later on sexually harassing women. False allegations can happen to anyone in the age of social media, so best not to act almighty.

Let's just hope this girl gets locked up for a long time so only true victims come out in future.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Ah yes all the armchair detectives/judges declare him totally innocent...and yet there's an ongoing police investigation. You're all being a bit premature with these declarations tbh, wait and see the result of the investigation. If he gets found guilty then you'll all look incredibly foolish. Until the investigation is concluded, we cannot say for sure either way. It really is that simple.


----------



## mozillameister (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Schrodinger said:


> A lot of sexist scumbags in this in this thread. I'm glad I stopped watching wrestling. Disgusting fanbase


A person with a history of being an attention-grabber decides to have sex with a 'famous' person. Do free coke. Gloat about it to her friends. Days later conveniently say she was 'raped' to get more attention and assistance. Then months later remembers it was a famous person and uses that. Gets on TV and tons of attention for weeks. Calls her friend a 'betrayer' for showing conversations about her bragging to the police. Then deletes said post later realizing it's incriminating. Obviously gets the accused fired so she can fill her needs of attention.

Yet, we're the sexist ones for mentioning facts?

K. People who automatically label others as 'sexist' instead of hearing their side of the story are the worst kind of ignorant, and allow narcissistic attention-seeking individuals to conduct this sort of behavior and hurt innocent people, not to mention diminishing the real damage genuine rape has.

I don't like Enzo irl. He's a shithead. But the system is one-sided and automatically protects the accusor while actively hurting the accused.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



mozillameister said:


> A person with a history of being an attention-grabber decides to have sex with a 'famous' person. Do free coke. Gloat about it to her friends. Days later conveniently say she was 'raped' to get more attention and assistance. Then months later remembers it was a famous person and uses that. Gets on TV and tons of attention for weeks. Calls her friend a 'betrayer' for showing conversations about her bragging to the police. Then deletes said post later realizing it's incriminating. Obviously gets the accused fired so she can fill her needs of attention.
> 
> Yet, we're the sexist ones for mentioning facts?
> 
> ...


Before the texts popped up there were already lots of people itt calling her a whore and insinuating that she couldn't have gotten raped because she was an escort/sex worker. If anything, sex workers get assaulted at much higher rates than anyone else

a lot of you were talking about how the media just believes every single accusation nowadays. but y'all were just as quick to dismiss the accusation based on her profession and social media posts


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Naiyo said:


> Even if this is the case, how is this a fireable offense? Not to mention he was already suspended by the company.
> 
> I may be an idiot but you're a sadist. A innocent guy just lost his livelihood and career over false allegations and you're defending a company which, instead of supporting him, simply chooses to chuck him in the trashcan. At the very least, they could be patient and let him prove his innocence. How does the firing help Enzo? It makes him look guilty regardless of how his actual investigation turns out. Is this what a responsible corporation that claims to care about employees do? Now no wrestling promotion will touch Enzo. His life is ruined...all because WWE can't have bit of faith in its talents.
> 
> In short, Enzo did not commit a offense worth firing. Anyone supporting WWE in this must be absolutely embarrassed to call themselves human beings. Period.


im sorry that you're that clueless. the fact is wwe got blindsided by one of their stars having rape allegations against him from back in October he failed to disclose for 4 months that he was under investigation till it came to light in a media shitstorm. if you dont get why he was fired like i said im sorry you're that clueless


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

After what's come out in the last 24 hours I think Enzo's innocent; I could be wrong.

With that said, WWE was well within their rights to fire him. Had he given them the heads up, this would have blown over.

Heath Slater was accused of assault by a hotel employee in Atlanta. She claimed he grabbed her, choked her, and tried to drag her to his hotel room. He told WWE first thing. They suspended him. Police investigation sided with Heath and he's out there every week getting his ass kicked and feeding his kids.

Enzo doesn't strike me as a guy that considers consequences or thinks ahead at all. As a guy already on thin ice, he probably thought he could keep it under wraps as long as there was no charges. Dumb shit. With #metoo he should have known it would come out. It sucks for him if he is innocent and maybe some day they'll give him another shot if he proves that he has matured.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Ah yes all the armchair detectives/judges declare him totally innocent...and yet there's an ongoing police investigation. You're all being a bit premature with these declarations tbh, wait and see the result of the investigation. If he gets found guilty then you'll all look incredibly foolish. Until the investigation is concluded, we cannot say for sure either way. It really is that simple.


No they will not look "foolish," because not destroying someone before guilt is proven is one of the bedrocks of society. If you cannot say for sure either way, then why is it ok for someone to be fired and have his career pretty much destroyed regardless of what the truth turns out to be?

The WWE is a piece of shit organization. Sure they will be glad if Enzo turns out to be guilty, but they will not do a single shit if it's proven that he is not. Guarantee you that 100%. There's your "justice" for you.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueRover said:


> No they will not look "foolish," because not destroying someone before guilt is proven is one of the bedrocks of society. If you cannot say for sure either way, then why is it ok for someone to be fired and have his career pretty much destroyed regardless of what the truth turns out to be?
> 
> The WWE is a piece of shit organization. Sure they will be glad if Enzo turns out to be guilty, but they will not do a single shit if it's proven that he is not. Guarantee you that 100%. There's your "justice" for you.


He didn't get fired for that, he got fired for not telling them he'd been under investigation since October. The rest is all nonsense hysteria and irrelevant to the discussion. Sorry, I'm a rational human being. If he's found guilty you'll all look like a right bunch of morons, just as the people declaring he definitely did it will look like a right bunch of morons if he's found innocent. Me? I prefer to wait and see the outcome of the investigation before casting judgement either way. Feel free to keep frothing up like a rabid dog though, I'm sure it makes you feel much better. :lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

From what I’ve seen so far it seems like she made it up. Good for Enzo. 
Not a good look for the WWE releasing him even if it was for only not telling them about there investigation.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Naiyo said:


> Even if this is the case, how is this a fireable offense?


Because he violated a clause within his contract. That's a fireable offense. It's not that hard to understand. 



alogan9225 said:


> Has anyone actually confirmed that he knew he was being investigated? Anything past speculation?


:mj4 How the fuck would he not know? Do you not know how investigations work? 



Simply...amazing said:


> If Enzo is innocent he still has grounds to take WWE to court as them firing him..:
> Makes him look guilty irrespective, which in turn hurts his odds of ever finding work again.
> 
> If they had to release him because he didn't inform him of the investigation, they would have had to state that they released him due to breach of contract in that they weren't informed of the investigation and are in no way condemning him of guilt until such a time that he is found guilty in a court of law. By simply firing him *without* a public statement confirming the reason for his release in a sensitive matter such as this, it sets a precedence that makes it look like they fired him because they thought he may be guilty - they have dug themselves into a Legal hole if Enzo were to be found innocent


1. WWE are not required to release a public statement regarding an employee they fire. And in most cases they never do because quite frankly it would just be a huge dick move on their part. 

2. It is very easy to look online, find out what the story is here, and realize why Enzo was let go. Enzo was called and was informed of his dismissal. He knows why he was fired. And he can tell any future employers why. All they have to do is call WWE to confirm his story. It's not that difficult. 

There's no legal hole here. This is just a laughable argument.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

"those texts sent by me have been taken out of context" jesus christ shes backpedaling now


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



2 Ton 21 said:


> After what's come out in the last 24 hours I think Enzo's innocent; I could be wrong.
> 
> With that said, WWE was well within their rights to fire him. Had he given them the heads up, this would have blown over.
> 
> ...


This post sums up the whole situation perfectly.
Look at Rich Swann. Based on what we know, the stuff on him is a lot more damning than what's on Enzo. But he's still employed by the company because he hasn't been convicted. Yeah, most likely he'll plea guilty, get a slap on the wrist, and get subsequently lose his job, but until that happens, he still has his job.

Side note, there is one other possible scenario that nobody has suggested yet... perhaps WWE told Enzo they were going to keep him off TV and off the road until this plays out, and he reacted in such a poor way that cost him his job. I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case as well...


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Ah yes all the armchair detectives/judges declare him totally innocent...and yet there's an ongoing police investigation. You're all being a bit premature with these declarations tbh, wait and see the result of the investigation. If he gets found guilty then you'll all look incredibly foolish. Until the investigation is concluded, we cannot say for sure either way. It really is that simple.


This is where I’m at. I’m fully aware that these texts do look pretty telling, but anyone that knows uppers knows that kid in the video was high as fuck in that video and he also admits to being selective about what he’s showing. For all we know there could have been more than one sexual encounter between this girl and Enzo and those texts could be from a consensual one. 

At this point I’m leaning more towards him being innocent of rape and just being a piece of shit that uses his status to prey on girls that are obviously a complete mess on drugs, but there still may be more that hasn’t been released.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

i just go ahead and say it i think this woman is wholly full of shit shes way too calm and collected when telling her story those texts and now the backpeddling with those texts coming to light. but enzo dug his own grave he had mass amounts of heat backstage the locker room hated him and he pulls this for a company whos trying to make womans wrestling relavent (though failing miserably at it) you cant have a champion thats been accused of rape along with all the other shit stacked against him he was on thin ice and being blind sided with this i understand why they fired him


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueRover said:


> How in the absolute hell is being accused of something, and actually being something the same thing?
> 
> If he is actually a rapist - fire him and imprison him of course. But surely there needs to be conclusive evidence first before you ruin a person's life?
> 
> Absolute craziness in this thread, and in the WWE's decision making.


if paige did all that stuff and was then accused of rape she would be fired. Enzo, with all of his backstage heat, this was the final nail.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

*discuss the issue without the insults please.*


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Even if it was a false accusation, the WWE is being smart by releasing him. The PR backlash would be much more severe if he does end up being guilty and he remains employed than if he ends up being innocent and got fired. If he's innocent they can just re-hire him. You may not like it but this is the way things work in the media right now

Plus he was representing the company as a champion and the fact is that even if he didn't rape anyone he was still in a hotel room doing lines of coke and god knows what else. I know this kind of behavior is the norm in show biz, but once it becomes public knowledge the company still has to try to act like they don't approve of it


----------



## alogan9225 (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueSanta said:


> alogan9225 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone actually confirmed that he knew he was being investigated? Anything past speculation?
> ...


Meh. Jameis Winston didn't know he was being investigated til months after Erica accused him back in 2012. Not really unfathomable that he wouldn't know. He could have, but he also could have not. Which is why I asked for confirmation and you had none to offer, so keep it moving.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Cabanarama said:


> *The way Enzo acts, his attitude, the people he surrounds himself with, his lifestyle, and the fact that he's such a piece of trash, he was bound to do it to himself regardless, so it doesn't really matter.*
> And why do you care so much if some worthless lowlife scumbag like Enzo's life is ruined? Why are you so invested and obsessed?
> Seriously, there are so many more important things to worry about. Your obsession with this shows you need help.


Nice job equating possibilities with actual fact. "Might do it" and "did it" are completely different. And ruining a guy's life based off the suspicion someone else has that he "might" do something eventually is retarded. Just imagine yourself on the losing end of that deal. Let's say someone you went to high school with did something to ruin your life because they thought you were a jerk and were bound to ruin it yourself at some point anyway, so it "doesn't really matter". Enjoy your misery.

And while we're at it, since you're shitting on this guy for caring so much about some worthless lowlife scumbag like Enzo's life being ruined, why do you care so much that a trashy, conniving hoebag got assaulted? She's just as much of a scumbag, so logically we shouldn't care about that either. Why are you defending her so much? Maybe because she was wronged? Well this guy thinks Enzo was wronged. The reason you both care...its called justice and you want to see it delivered. Problem is, neither of you can put aside your prejudices. He's victim blaming, you're accused blaming. You've already convinced yourself Enzo is guilty of something and that at some point he'd do something bad, so it ultimately doesn't matter what happens to him. You try laying that same line of logic on a victim and you'd have every single SJW and feminist trying to bully you into killing yourself for contributing to rape culture. So no, I'm not going to let you try to get away with it in the opposite direction. Its wrong however you do it.


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I still only see people making excuses for WWE. 

"Oh they so smart!" 
"Oh its so understandable why WWE would do that" 

But this doesn't make it right. Just because the reason is valid doesn't mean it is proportional to the punishment awarded to Enzo. 

What Enzo did was lie, that's it. He lied. Its not capital offense. Does he deserve reprimanding? Yes, Does he deserve few months of suspension without Pay? Yes, Does he deserve being fired? Absolutely Not. 

WWE had already suspended him for him facing allegations of rape, which are more and more looking like false accusations now. All WWE had to do was be patient, let the justice system do their job and then take appropriate action both for his guilt, if proved, or the crime of being a liar. That is a responsible action. But, WWE simply chewed him out and threw him trashcan. Now, he looks guilty even though he might be innocent. His career is ruined because no wrestling promotion will touch him. 

How are you people defending this at all? 

@GothicBohemian @Roxinius @BlueSanta


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



alogan9225 said:


> Meh. Jameis Winston didn't know he was being investigated til months after Erica accused him back in 2012. Not really unfathomable that he wouldn't know. He could have, but he also could have not. Which is why I asked for confirmation and you had none to offer, so keep it moving.


It was an inactive case as his accuser didn't bother pursuing it any further after the initial accusation. He found out once the investigation actually started. Then again, my memory of it is shoddy so I could be wrong.

Also...

http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/enzo-release-reasoning-update/#.WmjVNqinFhF



> Fightful.com’s Sean Ross Sapp reported this afternoon that Amore was aware of the investigation, but failed to inform anyone in WWE about it. That means the company first learned about the alleged incident yesterday when word began to spread.
> 
> Multiple sources confirm Enzo not telling WWE about the investigation was a big factor in their decision to fire the Cruiserweight Champion, especially since he was apparently on thin ice due to past behavior behind the scenes.
> 
> This would seem to indicate that Enzo’s firing was due to a violation of the morals clause in his WWE contract and not because of their zero tolerance policy regarding sexual assault.


It's already been confirmed that he knew of the accusations.

But more importantly, this is for the people who seem to keep thinking that WWE released him to avoid bad PR or because they think he's guilty.



Naiyo said:


> I still only see people making excuses for WWE.
> 
> "Oh they so smart!"
> "Oh its so understandable why WWE would do that"
> ...


For fucks sake...

READ THIS.



> Fightful.com’s Sean Ross Sapp reported this afternoon that Amore was aware of the investigation, but failed to inform anyone in WWE about it. That means the company first learned about the alleged incident yesterday when word began to spread.
> 
> Multiple sources confirm Enzo not telling WWE about the investigation was a big factor in their decision to fire the Cruiserweight Champion, especially since he was apparently on thin ice due to past behavior behind the scenes.
> 
> *This would seem to indicate that Enzo’s firing was due to a violation of the morals clause in his WWE contract and not because of their zero tolerance policy regarding sexual assault.*


Again, it's not that fucking hard to understand. What part of this are you having trouble understanding? I'm legitimately curious. There's no part of this that you should be having trouble understanding. It's very, VERY simple. He VIOLATED A MORALS CLAUSE IN HIS CONTRACT. That gives them VERY GOOD REASON to fire him. Not to mention he had already been on thin ice with the countless amounts of idiotic shit he had done in the past. It was amazing that he still even had his job at that point. This was the tipping point, and rightfully so. 

Seriously, I don't know what else to say to you. This should be a very easy thing to understand.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Has their been anymore news?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Enzo is a garbage person backstage and a terrible in ring performer.
I bet they couldn't get the release to him fast enough.


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I like to see what this "WWE Moral clause" exactly entails before concluding WWE is justified. If its just lying to them, then I can't imaging Enzo is the only one who would've done it in all these years. I mean talents like Paige, Orton, Del Rio (when he was there) are all known cocaine whores and pathological liars. There are also talents with wellness violations like Roman Reigns, even Daniel Bryan is known to lie about his seizures. I can't imagine all these people always only spoke the TRUTH in WWE. And Bryan is publicly going around trashing WWE doctors, how is that not fireable offense if Enzo's is? 

Its bullshit. WWE just wanted to throw Enzo out no matter what and they found an excuse. Sorry, only idiots would defend this. 

Moral Clause my fucking ass!


----------



## Blazeblaze (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

There's clearly enough evidence to justify Aggravated Rape charges against Eric Arndt or charges wouldn't be pending. She went to the hospital and they would have recorded evidence like where she banged her head and was knocked out when EA picked her up and threw her, then continued to fuck her after she was completely unconscious. 

Arndt's due his day in court but seems to me there's a high probability he's going to jail for a 25- Life.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



alogan9225 said:


> Meh. Jameis Winston didn't know he was being investigated til months after Erica accused him back in 2012. Not really unfathomable that he wouldn't know. He could have, but he also could have not. Which is why I asked for confirmation and you had none to offer, so keep it moving.


That's because the Tallahassee PD pretty much ignored the accusations and there wasn't ac



KO Bossy said:


> Nice job equating possibilities with actual fact. "Might do it" and "did it" are completely different. And ruining a guy's life based off the suspicion someone else has that he "might" do something eventually is retarded. Just imagine yourself on the losing end of that deal. Let's say someone you went to high school with did something to ruin your life because they thought you were a jerk and were bound to ruin it yourself at some point anyway, so it "doesn't really matter". Enjoy your misery.
> 
> And while we're at it, since you're shitting on this guy for caring so much about some worthless lowlife scumbag like Enzo's life being ruined, why do you care so much that a trashy, conniving hoebag got assaulted? She's just as much of a scumbag, so logically we shouldn't care about that either. Why are you defending her so much? Maybe because she was wronged? Well this guy thinks Enzo was wronged. The reason you both care...its called justice and you want to see it delivered. Problem is, neither of you can put aside your prejudices. He's victim blaming, you're accused blaming. You've already convinced yourself Enzo is guilty of something and that at some point he'd do something bad, so it ultimately doesn't matter what happens to him. You try laying that same line of logic on a victim and you'd have every single SJW and feminist trying to bully you into killing yourself for contributing to rape culture. So no, I'm not going to let you try to get away with it in the opposite direction. Its wrong however you do it.


Way to strawman and put words in my mouth...
Show me one part where I defended and showed support for the accuser? I don't give one shit about her, I've barely even mentioned her at all, as she's irrelevant to this discussion.
SHow me one post where I stated that I believed Enzo was guilty of raping her? I didn't. I don't know, and I don't care, because it's irrelevant, as the accusations were not why he lost his job.
How is pointing out that even if Enzo is innocent, the situation he is in is symptomatic of the same problems that has caused him major problems backstage with the company anyway comparable to blaming someone for being raped?
And while the accusations do seem fishy (which I never stated otherwise), your statements show that you are clearly the type that would probably defend Enzo even if he was blatantly guilty, so you are not really worth debating this with.
But I will state this one last time:
HE WAS NOT FIRED BECAUSE OF THE ACCUSATIONS. HE WAS FIRED FOR LYING TO THE COMPANY FOR THREE MONTHS ABOUT THE SITUATION, AND THIS WHOLE THING WAS THE LAST STRAW OF A LONG LINE OF BEHAVIORAL ISSUES.
It's fucking baffling to me how people cannot get this simple part through their head. It's no point debating with people who can't comprehend this, and I'm sick of having to repeat this point over and over, so I'm pretty much done with this thread.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Blazeblaze said:


> There's clearly enough evidence to justify Aggravated Rape charges against Eric Arndt *or charges wouldn't be pending.* She went to the hospital and they would have recorded evidence like where she banged her head and was knocked out when EA picked her up and threw her, then continued to fuck her after she was completed unconscious.
> 
> Arndt's due his day in court but seems to me there's a high probability he's going to jail for a 25- Life.


That's not true, From what I know in cases such as these where only the two parties involved know what really happened between them, and whether it was consensual or not, 95% of time charges are filed against the accused. Investigators can not immediately determine whether rape did occur or it was consensual sex so they leave it to the District Attorney and they take it to the court based on merit. 

Enzo is not until the court convicts him. Charges alone prove nothing. 

And Charges haven't been filed against Enzo so far from what I've heard so far. So there's that.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Cabanarama said:


> And while the accusations do seem fishy (which I never stated otherwise), your statements show that you are clearly the type that would probably defend Enzo even if he was blatantly guilty, so you are not really worth debating this with.


Speaking of strawman arguments and putting words into people's mouths...=



> I'm pretty much done with this thread.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



KO Bossy said:


>


Funny, that's my exact reaction when I saw Enzo got his comeuppance and was fired and that justice had been served...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

*Here's my opinion on the subject.

If the woman is lying then I hope Enzo not only sues her but presses charges *if applicable*. 

I don't blame WWE for just letting the guy go. I've never been a fan of this "independent contractor" bullshit but it is what it is. The wrestlers almost had a union way back in the day but Hogan pretty much prevented that. You may say that's neither here nor there but it actually is here. Because of that WWE can release anyone they want to for damn near anything they want. It's just the nature of the business thanks to the way the business is structured. Enzo has been in trouble with WWE before for attitude reasons and the things he does outside of the ring. WWE suspended him for this then obviously had a conversation with the guy and made the decision to release him. I have no problem with that. At some point you have to grow up and take what you're doing seriously. Some people will and some people wont and that's just how it goes I suppose.

Enzo needs to make better decisions with whom he surrounds himself with and whom he chooses to fraternize with away from the company. I hope this is a wake up call for him in that regard. *


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Naiyo said:


> I still only see people making excuses for WWE.
> 
> "Oh they so smart!"
> "Oh its so understandable why WWE would do that"
> ...


For the last time:

Because it's how the professional world works. Some situations trigger immediate termination. Beyond that, most contracts, including those with WWE, have clauses inserted to cover 'morality violation' firings. As to why Enzo and not wrestler x, y or z, companies have sliding tolerance levels for problem individuals, meaning certain behaviours will result in dismissal faster or slower based on surrounding circumstances, employee value to the company and the personalities involved. For WWE, something in Enzo's predicament, and his reaction to it, caused them to cut ties.

WWE stands by some of their talents during rough times but such loyalty is earned. Enzo apparently hasn't earned that level of support and trust, so his personal mess is not a hill they're willing to die on. If he wants another chance in wrestling, he'll have to clear his name on his own then show a changed professional attitude. He's about to experience a tough life lesson; I hope he comes out the better for it.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



2 Ton 21 said:


> She confirmed in a deleted tweet that she did send the texts.


Why would she post that explaining her state of mind when sending those other texts, then delete it?

I feel like this whole forum is playing Law & Order SVU right now :lmao


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Mercy said:


> *
> Enzo needs to make better decisions with whom he surrounds himself with and whom he chooses to fraternize with away from the company. I hope this is a wake up call for him in that regard. *


What's the point of having this wake-up call now?? His wrestling career is done for. 



GothicBohemian said:


> For the last time:
> 
> Because it's how the professional world works. Some situations trigger immediate termination. Beyond that, most contracts, including those with WWE, have clauses inserted to cover 'morality violation' firings. As to why Enzo and not wrestler x, y or z, companies have sliding tolerance levels for problem individuals, meaning certain behaviours will result in dismissal faster or slower based on surrounding circumstances, employee value to the company and the personalities involved. For WWE, something in Enzo's predicament, and his reaction to it, caused them to cut ties.
> 
> WWE stands by some of their talents during rough times *but such loyalty is earned.* Enzo apparently hasn't earned that level of support and trust, so his personal mess is not a hill they're willing to die on. If he wants another chance in wrestling, he'll have to clear his name on his own then show a changed professional attitude. He's about to experience a tough life lesson; I hope he comes out the better for it.


Fair enough. 

On the last part, I think its too late for him 'come out better'. His wrestling career is over for good.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Naiyo said:


> What's the point of having this wake-up call now?? His wrestling career is done for.



*He still has his life and freedom correct?*


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



CesaroSwing said:


> You sound like a complete nut job. :ha


you sound so pissed right now :ha


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Its true for all crimes that go public though, the accused is guilty until proven innocent.
> 
> The fact that so many people automatically assume that every single woman who ever claims rape is a liar is a massive issue, and a part of the reason why so many rape claims aren't made until long after the crime has been committed.


Rape and child molestation have a particular stigma to them that even murder doesn't have. A guy like Ched Evans, who was later exonerated, was hounded out of his profession (football) whereas a goalkeeper called Luke McCormick killed a family by drink driving got his job back immediately. 

The reason most people dont believe them is because they get some privilege that everyone else doesnt and that is able to accuse someone and hide through anonymity. Either give the defendants anonymity too or get rid off it for women. The fact that there is this disparity shows how misandry is entrenched in courts and society.



BlueSanta said:


> It was an inactive case as his accuser didn't bother pursuing it any further after the initial accusation. He found out once the investigation actually started. Then again, my memory of it is shoddy so I could be wrong.
> 
> Also...
> 
> ...


Morals clause? You mean like Paige taking pics of her and the title getting jizzed on? You mean like Austin beating up his wife? This has nothing to do with it. Its an excuse. A find anything in the contract to get out of it clause. He hasnt even been charged FFS.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Gravyv321 said:


> you sound so pissed right now :ha


Enzo and his fans triggered you so hard that the idea of a woman falsely accusing him of rape fills you with joy. :lmao

Visual representation of you once again


----------



## HenryBowers (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Mercy said:


> *Here's my opinion on the subject.
> 
> If the woman is lying then I hope Enzo not only sues her but presses charges *if applicable*.
> 
> ...


This is victim blaming. So Enzo brought this on to himself because he fucked a woman?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



HenryBowers said:


> This is victim blaming. So Enzo brought this on to himself because he fucked a woman?


*He has 100 percent control of over who he hangs with and who he parties with and who he fucks. If he wants to fuck shady women like this then that's on him. If that shady woman wants to lie about what happened then that's on her. *


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Ratedr4life said:


> Why would she post that explaining her state of mind when sending those other texts, then delete it?
> 
> I feel like this whole forum is playing Law & Order SVU right now :lmao


I've actually been rewatching SVU in its entirety lately (for weeks now, before this started). God its such a great show.

Get Stabler, Benson, Fin, Munch and Cragen on the case and let Cabot prosecute, they'll get to the bottom of this.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Ratedr4life said:


> Why would she post that explaining her state of mind when sending those other texts, then delete it?
> 
> I feel like this whole forum is playing Law & Order SVU right now :lmao


I'm taking your post two ways so I'll respond accordingly.

Why would she delete? I don't know. My best guess; she thought after her ex-friend's video she had to respond, then later, maybe after getting legal advice, decided admitting the texts were real hurt her story. So, she deleted.

If you're saying the screen cap isn't real, it is. I saw the tweet and posted it here and then she deleted. Someone did a screen cap prior to deletion


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



> Since World Wrestling Entertainment announced yesterday that Enzo Amore was being released from the company in the wake of claims from a woman in Arizona that Amore had allegedly raped her in October 2017, we've received a number of emails asking if the firing was due to an internal belief within WWE that Amore was guilty of the accusations. That is not the case.
> 
> WWE's standard protocol in these situations (as seen in the recent Rich Swann suspension) is to suspend a talent indefinitely when they have been arrested and then, if the charges are dropped, bring them back. If the talent is convicted, they are immediately terminated. Amore has not been charged with anything by the Phoenix Police Department and in checking with them yesterday and today, there have been no developments in their investigation that mean an arrest is pending.
> 
> ...


https://www.pwinsider.com/article.php?id=115029&p=1


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Naiyo said:


> I still only see people making excuses for WWE.
> 
> "Oh they so smart!"
> "Oh its so understandable why WWE would do that"
> ...


jesus christ how many more times does it need to be explained for you to understand a simple concept i cant believe someone can be this dense


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



HenryBowers said:


> Morals clause? You mean like Paige taking pics of her and the title getting jizzed on? You mean like Austin beating up his wife? This has nothing to do with it. Its an excuse. A find anything in the contract to get out of it clause. He hasnt even been charged FFS.


Paige and Austin weren't already on thin ice at that point with the company. And Paige having sex isn't a moral clause violation.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



CesaroSwing said:


> Enzo and his fans triggered you so hard that the idea of a woman falsely accusing him of rape fills you with joy. :lmao
> 
> Visual representation of you once again


:lmao 

my 1st comment triggering you so badly to the point that you got defensive, and now you're posting silly images for some reason. you're a child :mj4


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



2 Ton 21 said:


> I'm taking your post two ways so I'll respond accordingly.
> 
> Why would she delete? I don't know. My best guess; she thought after her ex-friend's video she had to respond, then later, maybe after getting legal advice, decided admitting the texts were real hurt her story. So, she deleted.
> 
> If you're saying the screen cap isn't real, it is. I saw the tweet and posted it here and then she deleted. Someone did a screen cap prior to deletion


I don't think the screen cap is fake, I'm sure she tweeted it, just very odd that she would post something that would kind of explain away here text messages from that video then delete it. Either way if the text messages in those texts from her former friends video are real, that's a big win for Enzo's case that it was consensual.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Posted on her ex-friend's Instagram six days ago.

https://ink361.com/app/users/ig-272683109/imsamcook/photos/1694571096786293953_272683109












Ratedr4life said:


> I don't think the screen cap is fake, I'm sure she tweeted it, just very odd that she would post something that would kind of explain away here text messages from that video then delete it. Either way if the text messages in those texts from her former friends video are real, that's a big win for Enzo's case that it was consensual.


Well, she posted it early this morning. Maybe she woke up realized it was a bad idea.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Gravyv321 said:


> :lmao
> 
> my 1st comment triggering you so badly to the point that you got defensive, and now you're posting silly images for some reason. you're a child :mj4


Bruh you're the one who wished that Roman's fans would rot in hell and now you're celebrating a wrestler you don't like getting falsely accused of rape. That's just weird behaviour. They've clearly hurt you deeply 

I'm just trying to help you before you do something crazy like pull a gun on one of them.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



KO Bossy said:


> I've actually been rewatching SVU in its entirety lately (for weeks now, before this started). God its such a great show.
> 
> Get Stabler, Benson, Fin, Munch and Cragen on the case and let Cabot prosecute, they'll get to the bottom of this.


A few years ago I decided to watch from the very beginning. I've seen every episode they've ever put out. All 19 seasons including the current one :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

*Do not make me ask you guys again to stop baiting and flaming in this discussion. You wont like me when I'm angry :aryep*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Mercy said:


> *Do not make me ask you guys again to stop baiting and flaming in this discussion. You wont like me when I'm angry :aryep*


I do :draper2


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Mercy said:


> *Do not make me ask you guys again to stop baiting and flaming in this discussion. You wont like me when I'm angry :aryep*


I like it very much. You fuck harder when you're angry.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Mercy said:


> *Do not make me ask you guys again to stop baiting and flaming in this discussion. You wont like me when I'm angry :aryep*


*I told you all before, now you all better listen to the lady! *




Carry on.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

The most maddening thing about this is that they responded to his bullshit by putting the title on him and making him the face of an entire division. It would be nice if there were ever any rhyme or reason to how WWE punishes wrestlers because there have been other wrestlers who fuck up or do something wrong and they lose their title, get buried for awhile, or whatever. Not shaking someone's hand can be the worst thing you can do. And then you have Enzo who repeatedly fucks up and is handed everything in response up until he's released.


----------



## JMobile (Jan 14, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Wow, I made a thread a week ago about "Enzo needs to go" and he left....Didn't want it to go like this go.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Even Flow said:


> https://www.pwinsider.com/article.php?id=115029&p=1





> With WWE being a publicly traded company that promotes primarily to families and children


Fantastic, great. Again, please someone explain to me if that is the case, then why is being DPed on video and taking money shots with WWE titles acceptable? Family entertainment right there?


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Well it wasn't like Paige liked the vids herself. Maybe that's why.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

*This is rough, he's basically got sacked for not updating his bosses of an impending scandal but fuck man, he has bigger things on his mind. Even to be accused of rape is a life ruiner.*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Mercy said:


> *Do not make me ask you guys again to stop baiting and flaming in this discussion. You wont like me when I'm angry :aryep*


You're sexy when you're angry. :x:x:x


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Blazeblaze said:


> There's clearly enough evidence to justify Aggravated Rape charges against Eric Arndt or charges wouldn't be pending. She went to the hospital and they would have recorded evidence like where she banged her head and was knocked out when EA picked her up and threw her, then continued to fuck her after she was completely unconscious.
> 
> Arndt's due his day in court but seems to me there's a high probability he's going to jail for a 25- Life.


All you really need to files charges are a sworn statement from someone. Many criminal cases just have the word of someone saying that something happened to them. It's not a very high standard. 



BlueRover said:


> Fantastic, great. Again, please someone explain to me if that is the case, then why is being DPed on video and taking money shots with WWE titles acceptable? Family entertainment right there?


If Paige intentionally made any of those public you would have an excellent point.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

The more I think about this situation the more irritating it becomes. This is not just about Enzo but about all of men. How someone with such a questionable reputation that's been known and on the record horribly slandering others merely based on her words could get someone terminated is beyond puzzling. Women in this #MeToo movement have been given the amount of power to ruin a man's career and future just by pointing at him and accusing him of something inappropriate. Now I am in favor of having rapists heavily prosecuted and rotting in prison but everyone is entitled to some sort of due process even in the workplace.


----------



## Naiyo (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Ygor said:


> The more I think about this situation the more irritating it becomes. This is not just about Enzo but about all of men. How someone with such a questionable reputation that's been known and on the record horribly slandering others merely based on her words could get someone terminated is beyond puzzling. Women in this #MeToo movement have been given the amount of power to ruin a man's career and future just by pointing at him and accusing him of something inappropriate. Now I am in favor of having rapists heavily prosecuted and rotting in prison but everyone is entitled to some sort of due process even in the workplace.


This is why I don't support #metoo movement, I support the #Hetoo movement. 

Men are unfairly vilified and socially crucified by ugly and unintelligent feminazis!! Its time we men stood up for each other. 

_*Brat'ya po oruzhiyu!* _ (Brothers in arms!)


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Soul_Body said:


> The most maddening thing about this is that they responded to his bullshit by putting the title on him and making him the face of an entire division. It would be nice if there were ever any rhyme or reason to how WWE punishes wrestlers because there have been other wrestlers who fuck up or do something wrong and they lose their title, get buried for awhile, or whatever. Not shaking someone's hand can be the worst thing you can do. And then you have Enzo who repeatedly fucks up and is handed everything in response up until he's released.


Yeah, seems it was felt he had a valuable upside so he was given more leeway than many, which contributes, imo, to why he had no chance once WWE decision-makers heard of this accusation from media and not from him. Keeping the company out of the loop was almost certainly going to be a final mistake regardless but his prior conduct likely didn't help his case. There's only so much fuck up employers, or anyone really, will take before it's goodbye.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I hope justice is done, how ever the chips may fall. I'll say this though, you are who you run with. That sucks in a way because someone being on dope doesn't make them a bad person, but you put yourself in situations around them, don't be surprised when your situation is fucked up because of them.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueRover said:


> Fantastic, great. Again, please someone explain to me if that is the case, then why is being DPed on video and taking money shots with WWE titles acceptable? Family entertainment right there?


Because it was consensual sex. The allegation against Enzo is that it was rape. Big difference.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Man I hope Enzo is innocent. I've been a big fan of his and I would be gutted if it turned out he was a rapist.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Clique said:


> *I told you all before, now you all better listen to the lady! *


Do we get presents this time if we do? I'm still waiting for free concert tickets I was promised :cudi



BlueRover said:


> Fantastic, great. Again, please someone explain to me if that is the case, then why is being DPed on video and taking money shots with WWE titles acceptable? Family entertainment right there?


How is it that we've explained this to you a dozen times now and you still aren't getting it? 



FITZ said:


> If Paige intentionally made any of those public you would have an excellent point.


Read this and quit wasting our fucking time.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

if Enzo is innocent (which it looks more and more like he is) then they need to throw this cunt in jail for as long as a rape charge would have been. teach OTHER women who are trying to blackmail men to not throw "rape" around willynilly.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

I believe that there MUST be evidence before anything is made public. I am glad that when you live in the UK you have a lot more protections in terms of libel laws. The US seems a bit too relaxed with this. We shall see how this goes but unless she has physical evidence this may be hard to prove.


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Ecoces said:


> if Enzo is innocent (which it looks more and more like he is) then they need to throw this cunt in jail for as long as a rape charge would have been. teach OTHER women who are trying to blackmail men to not throw "rape" around willynilly.


Willy-Nilly indeed!


----------



## Ben Lister (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Whilst I don't like the man, if he's proven innocent then that's a Shit deal that. I couldn't imagine having that label stick with me for the rest of my life if I was accused of something as horrific as that but was innocent. Your life would be ruined, nobody would ever look at you the Same way.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Source where it says he's been proven innocent? All I can see is that he's still under investigation.




Text messages from the friend proving she consented and also bragged about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> i was referring to the dna / rape kit




Which was taken when she reported it. Not months later. I'm failing to see your point here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueSanta said:


> Do we get presents this time if we do? I'm still waiting for free concert tickets I was promised :cudi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And exactly how much of any of this is Enzo choosing to make public? If he turns out to be innocent, his career is ruined anyway (because these things are never 100% conclusive in the public mind, and being fired from your job due to rape charges means you are forever blacklisted).

But in this case the WWE chose not to give a shit about who made what public, and as Enzo is not sjw-protected, he has been thrown into the abyss. Only morons will be satisfied with that.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueRover said:


> And exactly how much of any of this is Enzo choosing to make public? If he turns out to be innocent, his career is ruined anyway (because these things are never 100% conclusive in the public mind, and being fired from your job due to rape charges means you are forever blacklisted).
> 
> But in this case the WWE chose not to give a shit about who made what public, and as Enzo is not sjw-protected, he has been thrown into the abyss. Only morons will be satisfied with that.












Jesus fucking chirst.

Okay, I am going to explain this one last time. ONE LAST TIME. If you can't understand it, I'm done explaining it to you.

Paige had sex with a fellow employee. Xavier consented to it. There are no problems here. Paige was dumb enough to have it be filmed. It got leaked out. That is not her fault. She had no intention of ever doing so. 

Enzo was accused of rape. He was under investigation. He knew the entire time he was under investigation. WWE ended up finding out about it AFTER the story blew up, at a VERY bad time might I add. Had he told them, they could have planned ahead for this, and maybe even find a way to sort out the matter so that it didn't blow up in the matter that it did. And also, per the moral clause in his contract, Enzo is required to inform the company of any situation involving legal matters like this. 

The reason why I am pointing out to you that Paige wasn't the one who made her incident go public was because if she did in fact do that, that would be something WWE can and most likely would have taken action on. That's definitely a violation of their moral clause, as well as probably a few other company policies. She did not do this however. She had sex with another employee. So what, should Daniel Bryan be punished for having sex with Brie Bella? They had a fucking child together, so we know they did it. Xavier Woods cummed on the title? Title was in her possession. Yeah, I'd be grossed out at the idea of touching it, but news flash, you can clean the title belt. It's not that difficult. 

Now let's say that's all fine and dandy, but Paige was still dumb enough to tape it and thus put out the risk that it could go public. Okay, fine. Fair enough. That's definitely something that is arguable. And if you're in charge, you could probably make the case that she violated a moral clause in her contract. 

Here's the thing. A moral clause violation, to my understanding, won't get you fired right away. Steve Austin did it, they kept him. CM Punk walking out on the company I'm pretty sure is a moral clause violation (on top of numerous other things) and WWE kept him around until his wedding day. 

Maybe they would have done that to Enzo. Maybe they would have said "you should have told us you deep voiced little shit, next time you do that shit you're out of here". Maybe they would have given him a second chance. But here's the problem. There was no second chance to be given. He was out of second chances. He was on his last chance. He had been a problem, an annoyance, a legitimate pain in the ass backstage who had caused numerous problems for the company already. At that point, it was "if he keeps this shit up, he's out of here". After all of the problems he had caused, after all the shit the company had to put up with, they had to find out through the media that he was under investigation for rape and had been for a few months now. He put the company in a really bad situation at a REALLY bad time. 

And thus, he was let go. It wasn't because of this one thing. It was the cultivation of numerous things that he did that led to this. It was the final straw on a string of a shit ton of things he had done in the company. That's it. Nothing more and nothing less.

That's it. That's all there is to it. If you still aren't getting it even after this, then you are a lost cause.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Woman alleges Enzo Amore raped her in October; UPDATE; Enzo has been suspended until further notice and the police are now involved*



TAC41 said:


> Which was taken when she reported it. Not months later. I'm failing to see your point here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


any link to police press statement that proves what u stated to be accurate? would appreciate it.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

In the wake of the last video where Enzo has the messages that proves his innocence. I got encountered feels about this situation:
I hate Enzo as person and wrestler, but I think about there are some women who makes circus from Weinstein's Scandal. I'm not sexist, but some accusations can be false and useful for personal benefits. Hear and watched on radio, news, and at these modern times, internet, we don't know who's innocent and who's guilty. 

Enzo's case could be as Mick Foley's case: may the demandant be a ring rat. We don't know it, maybe we don't know it never.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

1. He's gonna get a shitload of money after he's found innocent and won't need WWE anymore
2. Even if he is found innocent, he's a sex offender now, unless that record is expunged and will never work again anyway.
3. He should have been a manager, not a wrestler..guy can talk
4. He didn't tell his employer about the allegations
5. He was a jerk backstage

No sympathy here.


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



jorgovan21 said:


> 1. He's gonna get a shitload of money after he's found innocent and won't need WWE anymore
> 2. Even if he is found innocent, he's a sex offender now, unless that record is expunged and will never work again anyway.
> 3. He should have been a manager, not a wrestler..guy can talk
> 4. He didn't tell his employer about the allegations
> ...


If he is innocent he won't have to register as a sex offender :\. He may be socially labeled as one but not legally


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Can someone post me the text messages... This thread is a cluster fuck to search


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueSanta said:


> Jesus fucking chirst.
> 
> Okay, I am going to explain this one last time. ONE LAST TIME. If you can't understand it, I'm done explaining it to you.
> 
> ...


How can you misplace Brad Maddox and call him Xavier Woods?

it was Maddox who consented the threesome he was Paige boyfriend at the time it was also Maddox who busted a nut on the nxt women title. I didn't know Xavier had a white dick unless of course he has vitiligo or something. that i don't know that you must know. please tell us more lol.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueSanta said:


> Jesus fucking chirst.
> 
> Okay, I am going to explain this one last time. ONE LAST TIME. If you can't understand it, I'm done explaining it to you.
> 
> ...


You are completely unaware of how WWE does its business if you think Enzo's fate would have been any better if he had told them ahead of time. They would not have put the title on him; they would not have pushed him, hell they might not have used him at all. Let him rot away for as long as it takes. And even in a situation where somewhere long down the line it is proven beyond a doubt that he is innocent - due to public perception he still would have been buried and probably released at some point.

I suppose he was screwed either way, but had some hopes that this will not be revealed. You do understand that, right? The WWE would have erased his ass whatever happened. Which again, of course he should suffer if he is guilty - but if he actually is innocent, it means that any of this coming to light would have been (and now is) the end of his career. Do you not see how utterly messed up that is? 

And no, he can not hope for the same leniency as Stone Cold. First of all Austin obviously made the WWE an insane amount more money, and it was a different age and time when it was more difficult to take down big names like that. Because of the sjw-controlled society we live in, Enzo's career was over as soon as the accusations hit - regardless of anyone he would have warned, and regardless of what the truth actually is.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> How can you misplace Brad Maddox and call him Xavier Woods?
> 
> it was Maddox who consented the threesome he was Paige boyfriend at the time it was also Maddox who busted a nut on the nxt women title. I didn't know Xavier had a white dick unless of course he has vitiligo or something. that i don't know that you must know. please tell us more lol.


Didn't watch the video so...:draper2

Either way what you just told me doesn't disprove my point. If anything it just helps it. 



BlueRover said:


> You are completely unaware of how WWE does its business if you think Enzo's fate would have been any better if he had told them ahead of time. They would not have put the title on him; they would not have pushed him, hell they might not have used him at all. Let him rot away for as long as it takes. And even in a situation where somewhere long down the line it is proven beyond a doubt that he is innocent - due to public perception he still would have been buried and probably released at some point.
> 
> I suppose he was screwed either way, but had some hopes that this will not be revealed. You do understand that, right? The WWE would have erased his ass whatever happened. Which again, of course he should suffer if he is guilty - but if he actually is innocent, it means that any of this coming to light would have been (and now is) the end of his career. Do you not see how utterly messed up that is?
> 
> And no, he can not hope for the same leniency as Stone Cold. First of all Austin obviously made the WWE an insane amount more money, and it was a different age and time when it was more difficult to take down big names like that. Because of the sjw-controlled society we live in, Enzo's career was over as soon as the accusations hit - regardless of anyone he would have warned, and regardless of what the truth actually is.


:mj4 My god you are helpless. 

If anyone else wants to waste their time on this person, feel free. I've said all that needs to be said.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueSanta said:


> Didn't watch the video so...:draper2
> 
> Either way what you just told me doesn't disprove my point. If anything it just helps it.
> 
> ...


I happen to think he's right. 

And that is not the first time something like that happened. Unless you were Austin or Shawn Michaels (i,e someone favored by Vince or someone who is at the top of the company), that's exactly what would have happened to you. WWE/Vince would think of the negative PR first, BEFORE protecting the wrestler.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



deadcool said:


> I happen to think he's right.
> 
> And that is not the first time something like that happened. Unless you were Austin or Shawn Michaels (i,e someone favored by Vince or someone who is at the top of the company), that's exactly what would have happened to you. WWE/Vince would think of the negative PR first, BEFORE protecting the wrestler.


Why hasn't Rich Swann still gotten released? Why is he just suspended until the case plays out?
Why wasn't Heath Slater released when he was accused of his own assault charges? He was in a very similar situation a few years back when he was accused of some incident in an Atlanta hotel, he notified WWE, they took him off TV and the road for a couple months until he was cleared of all charges. The same thing would have happened to Enzo had he acted in the same manner.
And we also neglect the fact that this is someone that was already on thin ice and had major problems backstage... this isn't like it was someone who had a completely clean record before this


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



deadcool said:


> I happen to think he's right.
> 
> And that is not the first time something like that happened. Unless you were Austin or Shawn Michaels (i,e someone favored by Vince or someone who is at the top of the company), that's exactly what would have happened to you. WWE/Vince would think of the negative PR first, BEFORE protecting the wrestler.












This guy is suspended and yet still employed by the company.

Heath Slater went through the same situation, and once the allegations were proven false, he was back to working for the company.

So no, he's not right. If you bothered doing any research you would know that.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Cabanarama said:


> Why hasn't Rich Swann still gotten released? Why is he just suspended until the case plays out?
> Why wasn't Heath Slater released when he was accused of his own assault charges? He was in a very similar situation a few years back when he was accused of some incident in an Atlanta hotel, he notified WWE, they took him off TV and the road for a couple months until he was cleared of all charges. The same thing would have happened to Enzo had he acted in the same manner.
> And we also neglect the fact that this is someone that was already on thin ice and had major problems backstage... this isn't like it was someone who had a completely clean record before this





BlueSanta said:


> This guy is suspended and yet still employed by the company.
> 
> Heath Slater went through the same situation, and once the allegations were proven false, he was back to working for the company.
> 
> So no, he's not right. If you bothered doing any research you would know that.


Ok, what about Hulk Hogan then?

He did tell WWE about this sex tape, and guess what happened? They released him the first chance they got. There are other examples in which they released people when they were well aware of the truth or were informed ahead of time; ADR, Gunn, Dawn Marie, and more.

So, please. Stop pretending that WWE is this benevolent company. It isn't.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueRover said:


> You are completely unaware of how WWE does its business if you think Enzo's fate would have been any better if he had told them ahead of time. They would not have put the title on him; they would not have pushed him, hell they might not have used him at all. Let him rot away for as long as it takes. And even in a situation where somewhere long down the line it is proven beyond a doubt that he is innocent - due to public perception he still would have been buried and probably released at some point.
> 
> I suppose he was screwed either way, but had some hopes that this will not be revealed. You do understand that, right? The WWE would have erased his ass whatever happened. Which again, of course he should suffer if he is guilty - but if he actually is innocent, it means that any of this coming to light would have been (and now is) the end of his career. Do you not see how utterly messed up that is?
> 
> And no, he can not hope for the same leniency as Stone Cold. First of all Austin obviously made the WWE an insane amount more money, and it was a different age and time when it was more difficult to take down big names like that. Because of the sjw-controlled society we live in, Enzo's career was over as soon as the accusations hit - regardless of anyone he would have warned, and regardless of what the truth actually is.


If he signed his name to a contract that stated that he is obligated to inform the company when he is being investigated then he he doesn’t have a leg to stand on. That’s part of what comes along with working for a publicly traded company that’s in the public eye. Especially in today’s ultra sensitive climate. He knew that. He also was fully aware that he was being allowed to get away with multiple stunts that reflect poorly on him. 

Him being afraid that he might not get pushed if he breaks his contract doesn’t make it ok to break his contract. Now, as opposed to at least having a chance of being allowed back if the allegation are proven to be false, he’s fucked and sitting there with nothing. He chose to take the gamble that the company wouldn’t find out. When you gamble there’s always the chance of losing big. He knew that. He chose to gamble anyways. He lost big.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



deadcool said:


> Ok, what about Hulk Hogan then?
> 
> He did tell WWE about this sex tape, and guess what happened? They released him the first chance they got. There are other examples in which they released people when they were well aware of the truth or were informed ahead of time; ADR, Gunn, Dawn Marie, and more.
> 
> So, please. Stop pretending that WWE is this benevolent company. It isn't.



He didn't get fired because he told WWE about the sex tape. Hell, the sextape was revealed in 2012, and WWE brought him back in 2014. It wasn't until after they had brought him back when a racist tirade that was edited out of the sextape surfaced...

We're not talking about whether or not WWE is a benevolent company. This stuff you're bringing up has nothing to do with the actual subject at hand...
We're talking about how whether or not Enzo completely fucked up and did the wrong thing (he did), and whether or not WWE was in the right to fire him (they were).

I will say this....at some point, we've all withheld information, be it to our parents or teachers as kids, our spouses or employers as adults, to our friends, our family members, maybe even the authorities, because we were afraid of their reaction or the consequences of telling them. However, in every case, the consequences are always much, much worse if the truth comes out...It's a risk you take, Enzo took that risk, and the truth came out, in a really bad way at one of the worst possible times. So now he has to live with the consequences. That's life.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Cabanarama said:


> He didn't get fired because he told WWE about the sex tape. Hell, the sextape was revealed in 2012, and WWE brought him back in 2014. *It wasn't until after they had brought him back when a racist tirade that was edited out of the sextape surfaced*...
> 
> We're not talking about whether or not WWE is a benevolent company. This stuff you're bringing up has nothing to do with the actual subject at hand...
> We're talking about how whether or not Enzo completely fucked up and did the wrong thing (he did), and whether or not WWE was in the right to fire him (they were).
> ...


Hogan told them everything (including the racist tirade before it surfaced). Didnt stop WWE from firing him as soon as it leaked.



> We're talking about how whether or not Enzo completely fucked up and did the wrong thing (he did), and whether or not WWE was in the right to fire him (they were).


WWE arent on the right to fire him. They or anyone else for that matter do not have 100% proof that Enzo did it. He is still being investigated. WWE the fascists that they are did not even give a reason as to why they fired him.

If in fact it turns out that Enzo is innocent or that woman lied about any of this, Enzo can sue WWE for wrongful termination.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



deadcool said:


> Ok, what about Hulk Hogan then?
> 
> He did tell WWE about this sex tape, and guess what happened? They released him the first chance they got.


Stopped reading after this. Hogan got released because of racist comments he made in that sex tape. That's an entirely different matter in of itself and is in no way related to this. 

Don't try to pull that shit. Framing something a certain way like that won't get you very far here. Some of us actually do our research. It's not that difficult.



deadcool said:


> WWE arent on the right to fire him. They or anyone else for that matter do not have 100% proof that Enzo did it. He is still being investigated. WWE the fascists that they are did not even give a reason as to why they fired him.


1. How the hell do you know that WWE gave no reason? Were you there when they had their conversation with Enzo where they let him know they were letting him go? Don't throw this bullshit at us.

2. And FYI, yes they did. It's already been reported numerous times why he was let go. Quit wasting our time. 



deadcool said:


> If in fact it turns out that Enzo is innocent or that woman lied about any of this, Enzo can sue WWE for wrongful termination.


:mj4 :mj4 :mj4 Fucking hell at some of the posts in this thread. 

Learn what wrongful termination means.


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



deadcool said:


> Hogan told them everything (including the racist tirade before it surfaced). Didnt stop WWE from firing him as soon as it leaked.


Now tell me, what large company wouldn't completely cut ties from one of their main ambassadors after a racist tirade they went on was made public? And what does this even have to do with the Enzo situation?



> WWE arent on the right to fire him. They or anyone else for that matter do not have 100% proof that Enzo did it. He is still being investigated. WWE the fascists that they are did not even give a reason as to why they fired him.
> 
> If in fact it turns out that Enzo is innocent or that woman lied about any of this, Enzo can sue WWE for wrongful termination.


For the last time...it is not relevant if Enzo did it or not. He was not fired because of the allegations. He was fired for lying to his employer for three months for keeping them in the dark about a serious matter. Had they found out about the situation, he would still be employed, period.
And no, he has no grounds to sue. WWE can terminate the contract for any reason they see fit. Especially someone who has had a long line of attitude and behavioral issues backstage. Oh, and by the way, even if he didn't rape the girl, just being in that situation was consistent with his attitude and behavorial issues and may very well have been a last straw.
There really is no point debating this with someone that can't even grasp the basics of the situation.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueSanta said:


> This guy is suspended and yet still employed by the company.
> 
> Heath Slater went through the same situation, and once the allegations were proven false, he was back to working for the company.
> 
> So no, he's not right. If you bothered doing any research you would know that.


Why even bring up Heath Slater, when he didn't have bad track record like Enzo did before the on going rape investigation


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



deadcool said:


> Hogan told them everything (including the racist tirade before it surfaced). Didnt stop WWE from firing him as soon as it leaked.


Do you really think that a company as big as the WWE with all of their infamous loopholes and restriction when it comes to what employees can do after leaving didn’t think to add claus in the contracts that gives them to freedom to use their own discretion as to whether or not they can choose to fire someone that fucks up on this moral bullshit. 

Of course Hogan got a longer rope. He’s Hulk Hogan, but the company’s line was when audio/video proof came to light. A guy like Enzo who hadn’t contributed even close to as much that has already been labeled a troublemaker being accused of far more serious allegations than Hogan was their line with him. Even if he didn’t rape her he is still hanging out at dope houses with prostitutes. Do you have any clue the type of PR disasters happen every day at your typical dope house? I do. 





> WWE arent on the right to fire him. They or anyone else for that matter do not have 100% proof that Enzo did it. He is still being investigated. WWE the fascists that they are did not even give a reason as to why they fired him.
> 
> If in fact it turns out that Enzo is innocent or that woman lied about any of this, Enzo can sue WWE for wrongful termination.


If I’m not mistaken that depends on the state you’re in as far as wrongful termination, but if he breached his contract by not telling them, he’s got nothing and even if there nothing in the contract, I think the company would win based on grounds him not being able to get along with anyone along plus what I mentioned in the above portion of my post. Not being a good fit within the company if you can prove someone is constantly causing disturbances amongst other employee can be grounds for termination.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Mindy_Macready said:


> Why even bring up Heath Slater, when he didn't have bad track record like Enzo did before the on going rape investigation


...because that's exactly the point. This wasn't just a situation where WWE was unethical and assumed he was guilty. WWE was sick of Enzo's shit.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueSanta said:


> Maybe they would have done that to Enzo. Maybe they would have said "you should have told us you deep voiced little shit, next time you do that shit you're out of here". Maybe they would have given him a second chance. But here's the problem. There was no second chance to be given. He was out of second chances. He was on his last chance. *He had been a problem, an annoyance, a legitimate pain in the ass backstage who had caused numerous problems for the company already. *At that point, it was "if he keeps this shit up, he's out of here". After all of the problems he had caused, after all the shit the company had to put up with, they had to find out through the media that he was under investigation for rape and had been for a few months now. He put the company in a really bad situation at a REALLY bad time.
> 
> And thus, he was let go. It wasn't because of this one thing. It was the cultivation of numerous things that he did that led to this. It was the final straw on a string of a shit ton of things he had done in the company. That's it. Nothing more and nothing less.
> 
> That's it. That's all there is to it. If you still aren't getting it even after this, then you are a lost cause.



Says who tho? No one has verified anything. Those are just rumors and dirt sheet reports. There have been no wrestlers or WWE employees that have verified any of this. So supposedly he was a loud mouth on the bus and that pissed of Reigns and Reigns banned him from the locker room. What else has been proven?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Cabanarama said:


> *Now tell me, what large company wouldn't completely cut ties from one of their main ambassadors after a racist tirade they went on was made public?And what does this even have to do with the Enzo situation?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was giving an example.

To answer your question, Mel Gibson. He got caught saying such racist diatribes that made Hogan's sound like nursery rhymes. Didnt stop companies like Lionsgage and Paramount from working with him. So lets not pretend that double standard does not exist when it comes to the WWE.

Is there a clause in Enzo's contract that states that he has to reveal every legal investigation that happens in his personal life? Because I'm sure there are right to privacy and laws pertaining to it that come into picture.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueSanta said:


> Stopped reading after this. Hogan got released because of racist comments he made in that sex tape. That's an entirely different matter in of itself and is in no way related to this.
> 
> Don't try to pull that shit. Framing something a certain way like that won't get you very far here. Some of us actually do our research. It's not that difficult.
> 
> ...



Clearly, the art of a courteous and respectful debate/discussion is lost on you.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueRover said:


> You are completely unaware of how WWE does its business if you think Enzo's fate would have been any better if he had told them ahead of time. They would not have put the title on him; they would not have pushed him, hell they might not have used him at all. Let him rot away for as long as it takes. And even in a situation where somewhere long down the line it is proven beyond a doubt that he is innocent - due to public perception he still would have been buried and probably released at some point.
> 
> I suppose he was screwed either way, but had some hopes that this will not be revealed. You do understand that, right? The WWE would have erased his ass whatever happened. Which again, of course he should suffer if he is guilty - but if he actually is innocent, it means that any of this coming to light would have been (and now is) the end of his career. Do you not see how utterly messed up that is?
> 
> And no, he can not hope for the same leniency as Stone Cold. First of all Austin obviously made the WWE an insane amount more money, and it was a different age and time when it was more difficult to take down big names like that. Because of the sjw-controlled society we live in, Enzo's career was over as soon as the accusations hit - regardless of anyone he would have warned, and regardless of what the truth actually is.


You do realize that David Fucking Otunga is being accused by his famous ex fiance of assault and pulling a gun out on her. Otunga has less clout in the company than Enzo does, but why does he still have a job? Because he was honest with his employer. 

This makes Enzo's decision to not say anything extremely stupid to me. Enzo was printing money for the company. Do you really think they wanted to fire him over a situation that probably is going to end with no conviction?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Jeripunk99 said:


> Says who tho? No one has verified anything. Those are just rumors and dirt sheet reports.


They were all confirmed to be true through interviews as well as on air segments. They literally told us on the air that no one liked Enzo backstage and that he was a pain in the ass. 



deadcool said:


> Clearly, the art of a courteous and respectful debate/discussion is lost on you.


You're trying to frame an argument in an attempt to prove a point. You are not giving a courteous and respectful debate. 

Hell, you just tried to compare a Mel Gibson incident, which happened at a different time period and who is part of an entirely different industry, to Hulk Hogan's incident. It's like you're not even trying at this point.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueSanta said:


> They were all confirmed to be true through interviews as well as on air segments. They literally told us on the air that no one liked Enzo backstage and that he was a pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you say so.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



BlueSanta said:


> They were all confirmed to be true through interviews as well as on air segments. They literally told us on the air that no one liked Enzo backstage and that he was a pain in the ass.


How were they confirmed? By who? An interview with Corey Graves that was a work? Or Michael Cole telling us that he was banned from the locker room at the same time when he was turning heel? I have never heard any talent or ex talent say anything negative about Enzo


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Jeripunk99 said:


> How were they confirmed? By who? An interview with Corey Graves that was a work? Or Michael Cole telling us that he was banned from the locker room at the same time when he was turning heel? I have never heard any talent or ex talent say anything negative about Enzo


:mj4 :mj4 :mj4

This is the most straw grasping of straw grasping arguments I have ever seen. If you were drinking a milkshake right now you would finish it in record time. 

Please, never waste our time again.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

By the look of some of these posts some of y'all at gonna a lot of trouble in the real world. Wwe were justified in firing his sorry ass. Get over it.


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



jorgovan21 said:


> 1. He's gonna get a shitload of money after he's found innocent and won't need WWE anymore
> 
> 
> .


from who??? wrestlers are not emoployees remember but contractors...the girl isn't a billionaire, where would this shitload of money come from


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



ecclesiastes10 said:


> from who??? wrestlers are not emoployees remember but contractors...the girl isn't a billionaire, where would this shitload of money come from


That girl owes him everything she has if she is indeed lying, which I believe is the case.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



jorgovan21 said:


> That girl owes him everything she has if she is indeed lying, which I believe is the case.


She’s been to rehab 8 times and was headed there when all this went down. You can bet it was on her parents dime. She’s selling her body to keep up her habit. Trust me, if she’s doing that. She doesn’t have a dime to her name. If her parents have money that she may once have had access to, that’s long since been revoked.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



jorgovan21 said:


> That girl owes him everything she has if she is indeed lying, which I believe is the case.


That bird doesn't have any money. If he wants to sue for all her coke however...


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*

Did she really tweet Reigns and Sami tied her up so Enzo could have his way with her?

this girl. :trumpwoah


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



Gainn said:


> Did she really tweet Reigns and Sami tied her up so Enzo could have his way with her?
> 
> this girl. :trumpwoah


Source?


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Source?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Enzo Amore Released after rape allegations*



RLStern said:


>


I'm going to need a little more than something anybody with MSpaint could've whipped up in 30 seconds to believe this one if I'm honest.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

She’s busy retweeting porn that’s about to drop. Riley Reid supporter, okie dokie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

So it's safe to assume this @#$! is a lying @#$#! @$%! and got Enzo is innocent.


----------



## karkar (May 28, 2013)

*WWE Has RIPPED Enzo Amore Off Their Production Truck!*


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: WWE Has RIPPED Enzo Amore Off Their Production Truck!*

Finally vacant is on a production truck and getting the respect he deserves, especially after winning the world title at WM 20 all those years ago.


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: WWE Has RIPPED Enzo Amore Off Their Production Truck!*

And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: WWE Has RIPPED Enzo Amore Off Their Production Truck!*

*Well that's one way to quickly avoid PR disasters.*


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Has RIPPED Enzo Amore Off Their Production Truck!*

Don't be silly, it's John Cena.
#Recognise


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Has RIPPED Enzo Amore Off Their Production Truck!*

and when it turns out that the chick was lying, WWE will ask him to come back like nothing happened.

I love how WWE automatically turns on their wrestlers without any evidence that an accusation is true.

1; The "victim" has a history of making false accusations, including falsely claiming her ex BF got her pregnant so she could trick him into marrying her

2; She accused him publically, on social media, but never filed official charges, and it looks like she doesn't plan on filing official charges. She's hoping to reach a settlement out of court. That tells me that she's lying and doesn't want to risk getting caught in a lie under oath, since that could land her in prison, since perjury is a felony.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: WWE Has RIPPED Enzo Amore Off Their Production Truck!*

Can someone please explain to me how the fuck Vacant isn't in the Hall of Fame already? Bullshit.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: WWE Has RIPPED Enzo Amore Off Their Production Truck!*

spoilers That's Bray Wyatt new tag team partner God when he turns face this Sunday at the rumble


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: WWE Has RIPPED Enzo Amore Off Their Production Truck!*

So is Enzo blacklisted now with the likes of Benoit and Snuka?

If he's convicted he will be for sure.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Problem is she admitted to having multiple mental disorders including borderline pd and bipolar. On top of that she admits to faking rape and pregnancy claims before. So while it should still be investigated, you have to question this shit because you know what she is capable of given her past form.


----------



## eggman26 (Oct 9, 2017)

always thought enzo looked a bit rapey tbf


----------

